# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Sunsets, Rum, Sand and Gizzadas 97 Days in Negril

## Kahuna3

So this winter we are all-in. We will not be waiting until Christmas before going to Negril. We will not tough it out until after the New Year. No. This year we left Winter Hell (a.k.a. Ottawa) on November 30th. Good thing too, it was -18C, dark, dreary and there was already 10 inches of snow on the ground. Krickey!  

  And there will be no going back too early either. Not until March 8th will we depart the island. Thats 97 days. Yes, thats a long stay. There should be time-a-plenty for me find my sometimes elusive Negril Groove.  Well be spending December and January in Redground and then February thru March 8 at White Sands on the beach. Its gonna be epic.

  I sit here at the breakfast bar in our condo in Redground, gazing out the kitchen window at the blue waters of Long Bay. It already feels like its going to be a hot day, which suits me fine. Outside, a steady procession of route-bikes roar down Hermitage Road headed for the Negril All Ages School. I saw one that was loaded with three children; a little boy sitting up front astride the gas tank, then two girls crammed onto the seat behind the driver. All were dressed in immaculate school uniforms and each was clutching a colourful backpack. Sadly, none were wearing helmets.  :Frown: 

  Bea has gone for an early morning run. Shes going to check out that new sidewalk that everyone has been talking about. Other than that we have no specific plans for the day. Maybe walk up to the Red Dragon this afternoon.

  More later, but until then, this is the view from the front patio:



These ackee look angry - perhaps because they are about to be eaten!



Bounty from the market. Ya mon.

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh boy! Thats an awesome view. Looking forward to your reports. 8 more sleeps for me

----------


## beachballler

Thanks for starting us off....please continue to keep us up-to-date as the rest of us fight the winter and the work! ENJOY!!!

----------


## jimnkim

More please

----------


## Luxurious Carib Tours

Hello dear Friend 

I am a tours and taxi operator base in the Negril area i can't help but say you have some lovely pictures. Hope you have fun whilst hear on our island.

If you need any transportation contact us @

Tell# 1876 798 8382
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
Website: www.luxuriouscaribtours.com

----------


## NikkiB

Beautiful pictures! Hope you have a wonderful 97 days  :Smile:

----------


## Big_frank

97 days away from Ottawa! What are you a senator?
That is one beautiful yard and one beautiful view; you lucky lucky Kahuna3.
And if I was a beach person; White Sands is where I would stay too.

----------


## Marko

see ya pon da rock this winter......mi usually hang around Pee Wees......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## justchuck

have a great 97 days and nights . . .

----------


## yetta

I recognize the pictures of your villa. I checked it out last December and met the owners. Truly, great people and a beautiful spot indeed.  Enjoy your time to the max. You made a great choice!  Anxious to keep reading your posts and ..............soon come. If I'm up that way, I may well stop by and say hello. I've been trying to work on a long term option for the future. Those villas are on mi list fi sure!!!  

97 days.........I can only dream of that!!!

----------


## heater

more please

----------


## Kahuna3

Mid-afternoon. Hot, hot, hot. 

  Outside, on Hermitage Road, the school kids are walking by, returning to their homes after a hard day of hitting the books, or computers, or whatever it is school kids hit these days. Apparently they dont travel home by route bikes after school. Their voices ring out as they pass by; they laugh and call out to each other and play games as they walk along, just like kids going home from school all over the world do. The girls are dressed in knee length smocks, navy blue with white blouses. The boys in long brown pants and khaki shirts.  

  Luna, our Rotie/Shepard mix guard dog (shes actually just a big pussy), lays in wait in a shady corner just inside the wrought iron gate to the complex. She watches the children file by. Occasionally, for reasons known only to her, she unleashes a barrage of ferocious yelping barks at a passing group of unsuspecting kids. They squeal and jump away from her, then dash past the gate. Luna knows she isnt supposed to do this. Yesterday she was scolded for it, a hang-dog look on her doggy face. But sometimes girls just wanna have fun.

This morning we walked the entire length of the new sidewalk project.  If you're interested, Ill have a report later.

We are just starting to settle in. 

Ahh! I hear the high-pitched steam whistle peanut guy coming up the road - Gotta go.




Haven't tried this place yet.





A shady section of Hermitage Road


The mouth of the South Negril River - really tough to row over this section!

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks Kahuna - as always looking forward to more!  And what the heck is a "Gizzada"?

----------


## smith744

> .......  *And what the heck is a "Gizzada"?*


i *think* he's referring to what i've heard called:::>>> _'..gRizzada..'_

'tis a type of coconut cookie/pastry thing-y ---- yummy yummmy yummmy, especially when fresh.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gizzada

----------


## Rob

According to the National Library of Jamaica, this Jamaican tradition is spelled and pronounced "gizzada" as correctly used by Kahuna...

http://www.nlj.gov.jm/FeastingontheHeritage/gizzada.htm

----------


## Lady Jane

I would be interested to know how far the sidewalk has progressed.

----------


## Kahuna3

* 2Nutz  Smith is correct, a gizzada is a cookie-tart kind of thingy that is my favorite Jamaican treat. Ill take a photo of one and post it. I think the best gizzadas (home made) are made by the lady who has a fruit stand in front of Chances. 

It is so hot and humid today, Lawd have mercy!

So yesterday I checked out the much discussed Sidewalk Project. It starts at the bridge over the river in town and is located on the morass, or garden side of the road. Its made of poured concrete and is about 10 feet wide, twice the width of a normal sidewalk. It features a row of red bricks that run down the center, like a dividing line, and another row of bricks on each side, like shoulders. Every 30 feet or so there is a cut that runs across the sidewalk, one brick wide, also filled with red bricks. The sidewalk is a work-in-progress. It runs all the way out to Shamrock, but ends there. Also, for the last 500 yards or so, there are gaps in the concrete where only the wire mesh has been laid.

I am impressed with what has been accomplished so far and it was a pleasure to walk along the completed part. It is a really good start. I can imagine it completed, lined with shade trees along the southern edge, frequent park benches and trash bins. Kudos to all who are behind this project. See the photos.

Bea snuck a Christmas advent calendar down in her luggage. She gave it to me on Dec 1. Its the type that you can customize, fill it yourself with whatever suits your fancy. It has little drawers in it for treats and surprises. She got it at Ikea. See the photo. 

So far this is what Ive discovered:
- Day 1 - $500J wrapped up like a little Christmas present.
2 - a lottery ticket  didnt win, but got a a free play, and a Godiva chocolate-covered cherry.
3 - four gummy pineapple rings  there was supposed to be 5 but the fifth one didnt make the trip.
4  a chewy chocolate covered toffee and dental floss

Quick Fact:
- Juicy Js is moving from its current location just behind Scotia Bank to the beach, near The Palms, in mid December

----------


## Lady Jane

Must try that sweet cookie thing. Miss Rose is the woman in front of Chances. The advent calendar is cool. Must be fn opening each day to see what she has surprised you with. Poor doggy and his leg   :Frown: 
PS Thanks for the sidewalk report

----------


## Reggae_Girl98

How did you manage to get your passport stamped for 97 days? Isn't the usual tourist stamp for 90 days! ;-)

----------


## nutz4travel

You KNOW I'm going to have to try one of those Gizzadas now!  Thanks for the info and for the pics  :Smile:

----------


## Kahuna3

> How did you manage to get your passport stamped for 97 days? Isn't the usual tourist stamp for 90 days! ;-)


Very good question!  I'll have more to say about this soon.

----------


## Oncedeported

This was back in the late 90's but I got a 6 month stamp when I arrived.  Still stayed almost a year.  Hence my board name, LOL.  At that time some were travelling to the caymans for a few days, than come back and get another 6 months.

----------


## Kahuna3

Weve decided we will visit every bar that sits within a 10 minute walk of the apartment. Previously we hit The German Bar, The Red Dragon and The Corner Bar, a.k.a. The Hooker Bar.  By walking to and patronizing these establishments not only will we exercise our legs, but our livers will also get a workout. Im looking forward to dropping in on the really small bars (the shacks) along the roadside in RedGround. 


The German Bar - no German beer or pretzels though.



Ahhhhhh . . . now that's better!



Last nite we dropped into the Cozy Bar, at Cotton Tree. The bar girl there, a young, slim, long legged beauty, was wearing one of the the tightest and shortest dress that Ive ever seen. Not complaining. Just sayin. The dress was a shiny material in a geodesic pattern and she wore a big metallic necklace/pendant. Her hair was pulled tightly up and back. Bea said she looked like one of the bartenders in a Star Trek movie.
The music was turned up so loud that we couldnt talk, so we just sat there and looked around for a while then went up onto the top deck.

This guy guards the bar at The Cozy Bar. Check the teeth!



Then we picked up a couple of tickets for the 5:00pm Cash Pot lottery. I was feeling lucky so I slapped down $200 on #20, because Id seen three pregnant women during the day, and wed waited in the Hammonds Bakery in the morning for about 20 minutes for fresh gizzadas.  :Smile:   Both bakery and pregnant are prime meanings for the #20.
Bea bet $100 on #3 for death and another $100 on dog because she saw a dead dog on her run at Mandrix corner yesterday morning. That corner just might be the death of me too, before Im done here.

Check out the link to the numbers guide on the Cash Pot Poster. Its a hoot:
http://www.supremeventures.com/image...er_tracker.pdf

Unfortunately (for us) the winning number was 33, so theres $400 shot to hell. Interestingly, number 33 has Deportation as one of its major meanings. Not that Im overly superstitious, but Im kinda worried about that. The whole 90 days versus 97 days visitor Visa has got me thinking. And Im going to have something to say about that later.  

Quick Fact:
I saw some workers up on the roof of the old Negril Yacht Club and heard sounds of work from the inside. Looks like its in the deconstruction phase at this point. Looks like its gonna be fixed up.


The jungle out back. These leaves are so perfect they look like they are made of plastic.

----------


## smith744

_lol
lol
lol_
your *logic/strategies* for _CashPot_ is too-too funny
*THANKS* --- you've made my day..*!!.*.
_lol
lol_
it *shows* that you-2 are REALLY into-Jamaica-mode, *BIG*-Time, eh..*!!..*
_lol
lol_
 keep playing

*:-)*

_ps...._ as you probably ALREADY-know/figured-out,
that likkle _in-the-neighborhood_ barhopping excursion is gonna pay-off in spades for you-all, as the days roll-on _[[ wink wink ]]_
'twas/'tis a BRILLIANT move..!!..

----------


## goldilocks

Nice to hear about signs of work at the Yacht Club!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm digging your report.
Thanks, IMHO trip reports are one of the best sources of (as Hemingway would say) "the true gen".

Great to hear about the NYC, that was the first place I stayed in Negril.
There is a great secret that goes along with that place.

----------


## Seveen

fun!

----------


## Lady Jane

Bar hopping! Yippee, chug, chug, chug

----------


## Kahuna3

> There is a great secret that goes along with that place.


I wanna hear the secret - I feast on that kind of thing!
Please . . . .

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Now you know.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Now you know.


Thanks - I must do that some day  :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

It's been a few years since I've tried it.
But there some awesome eels as I recall it.
 . . . and speaking of the German bar, their beach would be a good starting point.

----------


## 7milelover

Lucky you...  97 days! Enjoy!   BTW-  What is a gizzada?  a Jamaican cicada?

----------


## Jim-Donna

YIPPIE an on sight Kahuna3 report~ See you on the beach soon mon.

----------


## booger

Man I saw that poor doggy walking to Hi-Lo last night. It was dark and Tizzy would have stepped on it had I not pointed it out at the last second. That stretch of road is sketchy, especially at night.

----------


## irie luv

Tizzy and Booger on vacay together?...NICE!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Big_frank

Love the photo of your 'jungle' foliage. Looking forward to beautiful green Jamaica.

----------


## Vince

Thanks for the on site report!-where is this place you staying at mon?-looks nice mon!-enjoy!

----------


## booger

> Tizzy and Booger on vacay together?...NICE!



lol. This one's a family vacation and somehow we were out to almost 5am this morning.

----------


## yetta

That's ok, even on family vacations...there are times that the moment is just fun!  Too many folks are really quick "to jump to judge" as Tarrus Riley says.  Most of us have such busy lives at home that vacation is a time to totally relax.  It isn't long before we head back to reality. Life is to be enjoyed as long as we keep our heads on straight!  I have no doubt that you are just enjoying yourself with respect to all involved. Have a great vacation Booger!!

----------


## Kimbobwee

Thanx K3, for the reports.  I love gizzadas, too!  It was great seeing You & Bea at Ragga's (even if it was so ever brief).  Remember......Don't get run over at Mandrix corner, look both ways....Twice, LOL.  Enjoy your stay on the hill and we'll see ya in a couple of months.  Keep the updates coming....Respect.      K&K

----------


## guyingb

Perfect...  this TR will tide me over till i get to White Sands end of february.  a three month trip report perfect. Looking to get through the new year and its smooth but awfull cold sailing.  but at least i have a TR from K3 to make it through.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Perfect...  this TR will tide me over till i get to White Sands end of february.  a three month trip report perfect. Looking to get through the new year and its smooth but awfull cold sailing.  but at least i have a TR from K3 to make it through.


Wait a minute!  

I don't think I can do a 3 month trip report - not every day anyhow. Expect these reports to become less frequent as I slip into my groove. Besides, as more mature, long stay people, we tend to spend what most Boardies would consider to be a rather boring and staid vacation. I realize that, but I just put it out there for what it is. 

But thanks for the feedback Guyingb and thanks for reading. And that goes for all of the lurkers too!

----------


## Kahuna3

> Love the photo of your 'jungle' foliage. Looking forward to beautiful green Jamaica.


BF - I've been coming here for many years and the natural foliage never ceases to amaze me - glad to hear you appreciate it too. 
I have a special admiration for the Cottonwood trees that are scattered around Negril. Big, majestic, massive brutes that rise above everything else. Awesome!

----------


## Kahuna3

Last night we trekked up to the Swordfish Bar for our nightly toast. The bar up top is one of my favorites  the view over Long Bay looking north with the hills beyond the morass is spectacular and there is always a fresh breeze blowing in off the water. At the time we were there we had the place to ourselves, it was nice. Looking down, the water was clear and we saw long, silvery flying-fish jumping out of the water and gliding for 20 feet or so. I had a Red Stripe, Bea had a rum-n-raisin ice cream., because she's running on Saturday.



Luna, our guard dog, sprained her left hind leg while she was running on the beach. Over-exuberance, apparently. So she had a visit at the vet and now she sports a tensor bandage that is covered with a thick wrapping of white cloth medical tape. This bandage has seriously curtailed her activities. Normally shes taken down the beach every day for a run and a swim. But the vet has put her on a no-activity restraining order for 10 days. And shes not happy about it. 

Shes only two years old and has a lot of pent-up energy. Since getting her bandage her barking efforts at the gate have greatly increased. Truth be told, some of the kids that pass by on the road tease Luna.

Last night Luna hobbled into our apartment, found a cool spot on the living room floor and flopped down. She crashed out for an hour, her legs jerking spasmodically as she dreamed doggy dreams of running on the beach and chasing the feral cats that live in our yard.  


Poor Luna.



Walking around Negril you wouldnt know that Christmas is just around the corner. Very few signs of the shopping/eating/drinking season are visible here. Except when we walked into the Hi Lo this morning we were accosted by Celine Dion singing some schmaltzy Christmas standard over the PA. I almost gagged, I did, actually. 

Celine Dion? Really?!  Jamaicans have good taste in music. How about Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton singing Christmas tunes? That would be just fine.

Yah, Mon - Gizzadas!




Bea is running in the Reggae Marathon 10K event tomorrow. Her run starts at 5:00am. Thats not a typo. This means she will be getting up at 3:00am Saturday morning  which means guess who else will be getting up at 3:00am? Ill walk her down the roundabout so she can pick up the shuttle to Long Bay Park at 4:00am, then it will be straight back to bed for me. The Beach Road will be closed from 4:00am until around noon, I think.

Tonight we go up to Couples Swept Away for the pre-race pasta party. Should be good. It will probably be an early night tonight. 

Observation:
It is my observation that the No Smoking thing has had absolutely no affect in Negril. All the bars we go into, even though there are No Smoking signs posted, people still smoke as per before. It probably has had an impact in offices and the like. But not the places we frequent.


I don't know what exactly happens in this bar, but I'm gonna find out.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Glad you're still reporting.
Though I understand about not reporting.
I tried taking notes last trip (explicitly for my post trip - trip report).
As the Negril groove grabbed me even note taking fell by the wayside.

I relied on my camera (the sequence of pix) to get my trip report straight.
Without that photo record the trip would have been a blur when the time came to write the report.
Anyway as long as you're going to write I'm going to be reading.

As the Dude said to the Stranger, " I dig your style man . . ."

----------


## smith744

Several years ago, I-too was surprised to learn/discover  how-much CelineDion's music is loved in Jamaica. Even the pickneys knew the lyrics to her songs.

i'm reminded, that sometime(?) over the past year or so, she was-scheduled-to and/or had a concert in Jamaica.   The Gleanor/Observer media-hype & on-island interest was tremendous.  It was as if a major head of state, the Pope, or TheQueen was coming.

another VERY popular-artist is Babyface ---- i *think* it's the infectious rhythm/beat that's ever-present in his songs.

Also there's a strong affinity for Chicago-style  '.._Steppin_..' music.

and a *certain* type of gospel-music, too ---- i'm still analyzing to determine the trend and/or preferred commonality of their gospel preference(s).

----------


## smith744

> ... *I relied on my camera* (the sequence of pix) to get my trip report straight...


*Ditto..!!..*

on my last couple of trips,
i found videos a BIG-blessing
for trip reporting.

_the downside:::>>_ dealing with that silly-slow YouTube up-load-ing
*:-(*

----------


## smith744

*THANKS*,
for posting that gizzada label::: i'm gonna *try* to find that-bakery @ 13-Barnett Complex, in MoBay.

should/could be an interesting excursion/day-trip
[[ along with the Negril tilapia fish-farm(s) {_grin_} ]]

----------


## walter

Hello K3 :
I am glad you have a good time ! Thank you for making my Luna a world famous dog, she deserves it so much. Also, speaking about nature and unusual things : ask Desmond to walk with you and show you a Pimento tree [as the Island in the Sun is the only place in the World blessed with Pimento] and extraordinary house of his brother - built high on a single rock. You will think you are in a Disney movie...

----------


## booger

[QUOTE=yetta;115251]That's ok, even on family vacations...there are times that the moment is just fun!  Too many folks are really quick "to jump to judge" as Tarrus Riley says.  Most of us have such busy lives at home that vacation is a time to totally relax.  It isn't long before we head back to reality. Life is to be enjoyed as long as we keep our heads on straight!  I have no doubt that you are just enjoying yourself with respect to all involved. Have a great vacation Booger!![/QUOTE

That's very sweet of U. Enjoying our trip to TB today....

----------


## groove16

> Glad you're still reporting.
> Though I understand about not reporting.
> I tried taking notes last trip (explicitly for my post trip - trip report).
> As the Negril groove grabbed me even note taking fell by the wayside.
> 
> I relied on my camera (the sequence of pix) to get my trip report straight.
> Without that photo record the trip would have been a blur when the time came to write the report.
> Anyway as long as you're going to write I'm going to be reading.
> 
> As the Dude said to the Stranger, " I dig your style man . . ."


I agree with all of this....i kept great notes my 1st 2 trips, but on my last 2, after the 1st couple of days, my notes were just a couple sentences here or there, so i depended on my pics to tell the story as well....and laying it out in a trip report really takes me back for about an hour each session....

----------


## groove16

great report....even your boring little trips to dinner are a great read to most of us....thanks for sharing...those of us who do trip reports know that it is a labor of love, as someone (Saveen....still remember this, got me back going after a little break)once told me in one of my reports...
.

----------


## Kahuna3

Last night we made our way up to the Couples Swept sports complex away for the pre-race pasta party. There were a LOT of people there. The pasta was good, even though it was a bit of a feeding-frenzy. You dont want to get between a runner and a pot of pasta the night before a marathon.

This morning I was up and about at 3:15am so that I could see Bea off to the roundabout for her shuttle to the Reggae Marathon venue at Long Bay Beach Park. Luckily, the owner of the condo we are staying at offered me her car so that we wouldnt have to walk the road in the dark and late/early at night. I have to admit I was a little concerned about that too, so her offer was immediately and gratefully accepted. 

I stood out in the yard and waited as Bea pinned her number on her jersey. It was still full-on dark. I expected early morning tranquility but was amazed at the noise level. I could hear music booming from a couple of sources - the beach I think, and the occasional Braaap! of a motorcycle off in the distance. But mostly it was the dogs. There must be 1,000 dogs in Redground and it seemed the majority of them were out barking and howling to each other at 3:15am. 

Approaching the roundabout we saw that it was all decked out in Christmas finery. The trees, all wrapped in little lights, were gaily lit. When I dropped Bea off there was already a gaggle of runners there waiting for the first shuttle. They were being watched over by a half dozen of Negrils finest, smartly attired in their crisp uniforms. Am I the only one who thinks getting up at 3:00am to go running is a bit odd? I drove back to the condo and went straight back to bed.

Anyhow  I slept for about 3 hours. Bea got back at around 9:00. She had a good run and won a medal. It says Finisher on it. All runners crossing the finishing line received a medal and a jelly coconut for electrolyte replenishment. Coconut water is supped to be the best for that. She said she bumped into PGW milling around the recovery area. He was drinking a Red Stripe.  Red Stripe was a sponsor so the beer was free to runners. Next time she saw PGW he had a Red Stripe Raspberry. Hes probably still up there, getting his moneys worth  you go, Dave.

Theres some kind of motorcycle race going on today on Hermitage Road. No . . .  wait . . . Oh . . . thats just the regular traffic. 



Just two of the 1000's of dogs that roam Negril. These two picked us up near Ragga's and tagged along with us for about an hour.



This jackfruit looks big, but they are all that size.

----------


## VVHT

K3,

Good stuff! Please keep it coming! Did PGW run or just crash the finish area?? Maybe pulled a Rosie Ruiz???  :Smile:

----------


## ackee

das a small Jackfruit and still  challenging  for 2 ppl  to eat..! Luckily, if pegged ,the fruit can be frozen to be devoured later
Smith, Celine was a headliner for the Jazz Fest. In an interview, she said she was shocked that the audience sall all the songs all the way thru.
Btw, Gizzarda is apparently a pastry of Portuguese origin.Jcans 'borrow/share" foods from all ova di werl.
Loving this report

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh so glad Bea had a good run. I was watching the CoCo camera. It was pitch black when they started that race. The medals are really nice. I was looking for PGW on the video but couldn't spot him. Figures he would be sucking up the Red Stripe instead of coconut water. lol

----------


## Lady Jane

Pictures from the marathon

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4115359&type=1

----------


## poolguywindsor

Just for the record, it was nice to spend some time with Bea in the finish area, it was Lime Redstripe Light, and I believe Bea also had 2 with a little beer presure from me! lol
Anyway was a fun time. Oh and I had just had a morning visit at my villa from JT. 
Looks like we will be having a few drinks again today, since it is my last full day in Negril.  :Frown:

----------


## Lady Jane

Enjoy your last day PGW. I will take up where you left off   ;-)

----------


## Kahuna3

Its a quiet day today, Sunday. Fewer motorcycles on the road, no kids for Lina to bark at. Sipping my tea on the patio this morning I heard Bluegrass music sifting up through the tree below. Later, the pealing of church bells. 

Last night we had a major emergency in the apartment. I was lounging on the bed, quietly reading my Kindle, when I heard Bea yelp in the other room. She came running in and grabbed the broom from the closet.

Theres a HUGE cockroach that just flew into the living room! she said. Her eyes were wide and the tendons in her neck were standing out. Will you get it? she asked, offering me the broom. Save me? she added.

I was comfortable on the bed, and Jack Reacher was just about to kill yet another bad guy in the book I was reading, so I said, Nah, just leave it, itll be okay. She went into the kitchen and whacked a few times and screeched once. She came back into the bedroom and said, It flew under the dishwasher. 

We dont have a dishwasher, I said.

You know, the fridge!  Will you save me?

Having been through bug episodes before, I didnt think there would be a problem. Ill get it in the morning, I said. Just close the bedroom door  well be safe.

This morning I found the monstrous bug hanging on a curtain. I picked it up with a handbill and put it outside. Heres a photo of it.

This monster is a little over one inch long. Pretty scary, eh?




Im beginning to feel like a resident of our neighbourhood. Walking down to the traffic circle late yesterday afternoon, I saw a woman walking with a box balanced on her head and another woman trying to coax a recalcitrant goat along the road. Her little boy, about six years old, was behind the goat, keeping his distance, clapping his hands and stamping his feet. The goat was dug in, not going anywhere. As I walked past another home I heard religious music drifting out the open door, a woman was singing along. People say Hi to us, therere friendly up here. One guy asks me if I want opium every time I pass, which is neighbourly.

I went down to Sunnyside for sunset and met up with Tizzy, Booger, Pooper, PGW and JT. JT is a lurker friend of mine from Bullocks Shrunken, Winter-Hell, Canada. We had a few beers and watched the sun go down. It ducked behind a big cloud at the last minute, but we were rewarded with a beautiful silver lining. We took some pictures. It was the first time Id met Booger, Tizzy and RVT Pooper  good, fun people.

BTW, PGW did actually run the 10K and he got a respectable time too. He hung around the recovery area for a while. Apparently he was quite dehydrated after the run because he told me he drank seven Red Stripes. Hey, they were free!
Walking back through our hood on returning from our excursion this morning, we were ambushed by two little boys who jumped out from behind a gate, pointed pop bottles at us, then mowed us down, imitation the sounds of a machine gun. I raised my finger and pointed it at them and did my best Bounty Killer impersonation, BULLET!  BULLET! One each. They feigned serious injury, laughed and retreated back into their yard.

Today I got a 1,000mg pack of vitamin C in my advent calendar (??)  Yesterday I got a stretching catapult chicken (???)

Hi Zoe!

This is my catapult chicken draped over a large custard apple. My favorite fruit in Jamaica. Try it!!





Moving to the beach next week.

----------


## yetta

SO enjoying your reports!! Thanks for taking time to post for those of us stuck at home in the snow.. 9 more days and counting.  Love that last photo...especially the "take away" part.  Gotta love Jamaica!

----------


## newfiegirl59

at least it wasn't a cock roach. looks like a grasshopper

----------


## pine tree john

loving the pictures,and, reports.  I  can not say I appreciate a good custard apple. just not there. yet.

----------


## lawngirl

Thank you for your reports and pictures, sounds like you are having an awesome time!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Was a long last  full afternoon, in Negril, a few rain showers and ducking under shelter with JT, at some point we end up at Canoe where <<<<<<<JT bought a tshirt, as we went to Pushcart for dinner, and I would guess he is the first person to go have dinner at Pushcart bare foot! lmao

----------


## Lady Jane

Thanks for reporting in. Must have been fun to meet the party crew at Sunnyside. Looking forward to your next posting

----------


## Kahuna3

> SO enjoying your reports!! Thanks for taking time to post for those of us stuck at home in the snow.. 9 more days and counting.  Love that last photo...especially the "take away" part.  Gotta love Jamaica!


Thank you Yetta and all who have given positive vibes. I'm happy to be sharing with you. There is so much to report and I forget half the things I would like to write. I'm just doing this 'on the fly'.

So the big bug incident wasnt really a big bug  I was just pulling Beas chain a bit, but I guess it didnt totally come off that way. I thought it was a cute little bug, actually. 

Last night we decided to stay home for the evening, so we sat out on the patio and watched the sky darken as the sun went down. Just before setting it looked like it snuck below the clouds (it was cloudy and rainy yesterday afternoon) and lit the beach up. We cant see the actual sunset from our place. The tree frogs started up their nightly chorus (it seems to me that the Redground frogs are more full-throated than their beach brethren) and the bats had started their orbits around the almond tree.

From our vantage point it was compelling; the whole beach was bathed in a bright orange glow from the slanting rays of the sun, with the darker clouds above. It was interesting to see all the flashes popping off up and down the beach as people took photos against the setting sun. It was easy for me to imagine their situation, since I was doing the same thing right there in front of Sunnyside exactly 24 hours prior.

You know how there is a continual parade of people selling stuff on the beach during the day. Well, up here in Redground we also have vendors that regularly pass by on Hermitage Road selling their wares. There is an Ice Cream Man who comes by each day around noon-ish. We can hear him coming from far down the hill. He pushes a bicycle with a cooler mounted on it and toots his little bicycle horn as he goes. Talk about a Pavlovian reaction; at the first far-off toot, Bea announces, The ice cream guy is coming! As if I didnt hear him. Then she speculates as to the flavours he may be toting. I wonder if he has rum and raison?

Another guy, also pushing a bike, calls out that he has Box drinks! Pattiies! Coco bread! Yesterday I heard a fellow walking by announcing that he had Kingfish! Kingfish!

I think there are more women driving scooters around Negril.  I see them regularly scooting around the roads here, not a lot of them, but maybe four or five a day. I talked to a Rasta dude who was riding a bicycle about this. He agreed and informed me that the women only drive scooters because the scooter has an automatic transmission. He said the standard transmission was too difficult for women to master.

Friday morning we were sitting in town, having a coffee and watching the word walk by when a young woman pulled up in front of us and yanked her scooter up onto its stand. She was wearing a very nice short dress, her long hair was done in a spectacular cascade of tight braids and she was all made up. Obviously she was headed for work. She grabbed a pastry inside the shop, then got back on her scooter and zoomed off. 

Except the occasional, older tourist, nobody wears a motorcycle helmet here. So the women riders dont have to worry about helmet-hair.

The car wash just behind Scotia Bank



An early morning nap on the beach. Maybe he had a big night?



Best in the West has a new expanded eating area. My fav jerk chicken place.


Price of gas in Negril. About 20 cents more per litre than I pay back home.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the update!

----------


## yetta

" The tree frogs started up their nightly chorus (it seems to me that the Redground frogs are more full-throated than their beach brethren) and the bats had started their orbits around the almond tree."


True Dat!!!  I always feel the the West End tree frogs really let their symphony flow at night. One of my favorite sounds in the world!

----------


## Johio

If I converted that correctly, that's about US$4.85 per US gallon for Regular Unleaded.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Your trip report is cherished in Frost Bite Falls, where the wind chill is below zero.

*spoken through chattering teeth* Please keep it going!

BTW I think your Cockroach was a Katydid, unless Steely Dan and Katy Lied.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Your trip report is cherished in Frost Bite Falls, where the wind chill is below zero.
> 
> *spoken through chattering teeth* Please keep it going!
> 
> BTW I think your Cockroach was a Katydid, unless Steely Dan and Katy Lied.


Katy-did lie, you can see it in her eyes.


OK  so today I do a likkle rant.

Like I said previously, we are planning on staying in Negril for 97 days. We knew of the 90 day visa limit, so before leaving home I called the Jamaican High Commission in Ottawa and asked if I could drop by and have them issue us 97 day visas  they advertise visas as one of the services they provide.  The guy on the phone told me to hold, then after a short muffled conversation he came back on the line and said, No, but we could get it done upon entry at the airport in MoBay. No problem.

When we arrived at the airport, we asked the woman at Immigration for 97 day visas. She said No, but we could get it done at the Negril Police Station. No problem. She checked this with the guy at the next counter and he nodded confirming it for her.

A few days ago we bumped into a couple of Canucks at the Quality Traders (lime green) grocery store. We started talking. Theyre farmers from Saskatchewan and they stay for the whole winter, so I asked them how they handle the 90 day visa thing. Turns out you have to go to MoBay, within one week of your 90 day visa expiry, and visit some guvmint orifice there. There you fill out a form (no doubt the same info as the form you fill out on the airplane) and then you have to write a paragraph on why you should be allowed to stay on in Jamaica. No kidding, a likkle writing assignment  which actually could be fun. Then you fork over $10,000 each in fees. Yes, thats a cool $100 US dollars - each.

So, to sum up; 
- a return cab ride to MoBay, say $100 US, 
- fill out some forms and do an English assignment at a guvment orifice, 
- fork over $100US each visa fee 
- and waste the better part of a day going to and returning from MoBay. 
All of this for the privilege of spending more time and $$ on the island.

For us that means $300US and one lost day for 7 extra days?!  Nah, doesnt figure. 
We changed our return dates to March 1  exactly 90 days.  And West Jet gave $128 credit when the change was made. That must have been a computer glitch, but Ill take it.

Why does the Jam Guvmint make it so difficult to stay longer than 90 days and charge so much for extending the visa? Revenue I figure. And I guess they dont really care that much about long-stay people. They should. Ill leave Jamaica on March 1 with about $1,000US in my jeans that I would have spent on hotel, food, booze and entertainment. Add that to the $300 we would have spent on the visa trip and the $128 WJ refund, and the numbers speak for themselves. 

But its not about the $$, its about my utter disdain of guvmint bureaucracy, wherever it may be. We have a corrupt provincial government in Ontario that wastes 10s of billions of tax dollars every year  so its a sore point with me and I set off easy. But Im done now.

Last night we went to Patrices bar on the West End Road, on the sea side just before Swordfish. There is a grouping of three little bars there  we are gonna check them all out. We met a couple of cats there  we love cats.  After Patrices we went to a local Redground bar  Frankies I think. Its a really basic kind of place, but the people there were very friendly and we had a good time. There was domino playing going on which apparently can go on until dawn. 

Next  The Top Three Tourist Complaints about Negril.
Likkle more . . . .




Patrice's Bar - cat haven.


Frankie's Bar - well stocked, good company and dominoes 'til dawn.

----------


## Bnewb

Kahuna....the immigration/visa extension has been the same for quite a few years and addressed here on Negril.com quite frequently.
They will stamp you for 90 days maximum at the airport...then as you found out you have to go to Montego Bay or Kingston Immigration for any amount of days over the initial 90 day stamped period. You're allowed a maximum of approx. 6 months per year if you don't have permanent residency, citizenship or a work permit.
Note...for anyone else that plans on doing this...you will also need to take proof of your return ticket, along with filling out a form & your 10,000j processing fee.

As far as the Jamaican Gov't making it difficult for us to stay in Jamaica for extended periods...I guess it isn't much different than Canada or the US making it difficult for Jamaicans etc to stay on an extended visit... :Smile: 

Enjoying your report...see you around!

----------


## smith744

> As far as the Jamaican Gov't making it difficult for us to stay in Jamaica for extended periods...I guess it *isn't much different than Canada or the US making it difficult for Jamaicans etc to stay on an extended visit*


*Amen & Ditto to that..!!..*

as for the other *rant-issues*:::::

*#1...*.'tis GOOD that you didn't do as I once did, 
on one of my recent extended-trips.

*they* told me to report to Negril police station,
to get an '.._OK_..' to stay-longer

i didn't do it --- played ignorant, and ignored the order

Upon departure,
at the final airport check-point :::: the immigration booth,
the immigration-lady looked at my likkle piece of paper,
and chastised & berated me sooooo-emphatically 
that i wanted to cry.
*:-(*
she-SAY ((._in-brief._))::::>>> _"...You MUST obey Jamaica's laws ....... IF you EVER do this again, you'll be banned from coming to Jamaica..."_

* _whew_ *

almost pee-ed on myself.
*:-(*

_note:::>>_ not for sure, but me-*thinks* they got a nice likkle computer system now-days to keep on top of things ----- I'm waiting to *see* what the Snowden/NSA leaks disclose.

_bottom-line:::>>_ DON'T *play* with the Ja-powers-that-be...!!..

*#2...*.there is a significantly-cheaper *alternative* to that US$100 transport-fee (i.e., back & forth to MoBay).  But i WON'T go into that in this thread/post/trip-report.   Don't wanna cause any problems.  My *alternative* cost less-than US $20 round-trip, per person.

*#3...*.if/when I have need to *report* to MoBay for some government-bizness,  I'll use it as a   explore-ing opportunity ---- kinda-sorta like a vacation field-trip.

----------


## Kahuna3

> *Amen & Ditto to that..!!..*
> 
> Upon departure,
> at the final airport check-point :::: the immigration booth,
> the immigration-lady looked at my likkle piece of paper,
> and chastised & berated me sooooo-emphatically 
> that i wanted to cry.
> *:-(*
> she-SAY ((._in-brief._))::::>>> _"...You MUST obey Jamaica's laws ....... IF you EVER do this again, you'll be banned from coming to Jamaica..."_
> ...



Me wid you Smith -  0ne hunert per cent!

IF we were planning on , say, a 120 day stay - then we would skip into MoBay - probly on a route bus - an' look at it as a kind of 'exploration'. Sure -  but not this time. Maybe next year - who knows? Still, I wish it were easier - all I wanna do is spend some money here and chill - not EXPLOIT people or try to suck off the guv'mint or anything. But it's all good, Yuh hear what me sayin? I'm willing to go wid da flow, not worth the hassle to worry about it, or worry about anyt'ing for that matter. 'Don't worry, be happy'

Keep it IRIE an' all that, right mon? You still have dat funky camera?

Tonight we are off to 'the Dominoes Bar'. Smith - you are SO RIGHT about visiting the local bars - I feel myself slippin' into a comfortable Redground Groove - deeper n' deeper. Hopin' I can climb out when the time comes.

Later Bruddah!

----------


## smith744

> *Later* Bruddah!


por moi,
*NOT* much-longer, Tall-Tall-Boss-mon

am-*THERE* next-week
we gotta link-up,
some(_?_)-time over the next several weeks
*:-)*

long-time since last we meet, na tru

by the wa_aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_y::>> that BambooVilla pic (_above_).
*WHERE* dat at..*??? !!! ??? !!!???*
i *NEED*-to KNOW...*!!.*.
from time to time,
i like to collect emptie$
_&_'twill be a great-way to supplement my pocket-change, since I *think* my buddy-HerbieG is no longer on the beach --- where i use-to cash-in bokkles.
um_mmmmmmmmmm_
'tis *interesting* that now-days for empties you-get Ja$8 .... use-to-be Ja$5 (@ many-places)  ... price raise eh

----------


## Rob

D&G/Red Stripe put an advert in the papers saying that they are having a bottle shortage and for everyone to PLEASE return their empty bottles....

This is not a joke....

----------


## captaind

Return de pints dem...

----------


## smith744

> then we would skip into MoBay -* probly on a route bus*


*seen*
*:-)*
you probably already know/noticed,
that they-got some sweet-vehicles dem use-ing for route-taxis, now days.
andthe "._buses_." are now nice-nice comfy-vans WITH A/C.
many better than what the charter-drivers are using.'tis a new-day, fi sure




> not EXPLOIT people or try to suck off the guv'mint or anything. But it's all good, *Yuh hear what me sayin?*


*Yeah, mon..!!..
*i *hear* ya
i'm definitely *feeling* ya on this-one
*:-(*

but, so it goes

it use to make my head-spin around
when i *learned* of all the hoops some-folks are/were required jump-through.  For example, i was really & truly vexed big-time to learn of the silly regulations boardie-NurseMarcia had to navigate, in her efforts to help the sick-sick new-born pickneys

but, so it goes

*Here is::>>* what i do:::>> at *EVERY*-opportunity::::>>> i chat-to EVERYbody about how such-a-such Ja-thing-y hurt$ the Ja-money-train.

WHEREAS,
as we all know,
money
andgetting more-money is a *big*-deal down-yonder there,
mi-*thinks* that if nuff foreign-folks keep expressing their vex-ation,
then
eventually(_?_)
*they* will make some(_?_) kind of *adjustment(s)* to the play-book

'member _'..the squeaky wheel..'_ ....??..




> *Keep it IRIE an' all that, right mon?*


_lol
lol_

*of course..!!..
*
_lol
lol_




> Smith - you are SO RIGHT about visiting the local bars -* I feel myself slippin' into a comfortable Redground Groove - deeper n' deeper*. Hopin' I can climb out when the time comes.


*LOL
LOL
LOL*

*BUT*::>> be careful..!!..
be *VERY* care-full

you don't wanna cross-over to the dark-side
_lol
lol_
*NEVER* forget:::>> you a tourist .... a foreigner ... you AIN'T family
know & unna-stan YOUR-place, in the scheme of things
your-mind is gonna play likkle comfy-tricks on ya,
thenout of the blue,from left-field::::::>>> "..*Boom*.." ..... something(_?_)-something *IS gonna* pop-up, to try to mash-up your irie-vibe. *[[ guaranteed ]]* *:-(*

as RosanahRosanahDanah(_sp?_) always would-say, on SaturdayNightLive::::>>_ "...there's always something.."_

enjoy enjoy enj_oooooooooooooooooooo_y

----------


## smith744

> D&G/Red Stripe put an advert in the papers saying that they are having a bottle shortage and for everyone to PLEASE return their empty bottles....
> 
> *This is not a joke....*


*True That..!!!..*
this is definitely a *serious* thing..!!..*:-(*

it *means* there's gonna be (_for me_) some serious competition on the bokkle-collect-ing thing-y

um_mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.._

i'm putting-out a request
of all boardies

IF you on-island,
in Negril
from now 'til NewYears
_PLEASE_ save your empty bottles *for ME.*

i'll come to you to collect

please please please save the bokkles for me *please* [[_pretty-please, with sugar on top_]]

----------


## smith744

um_mmmmmmmmmmmmm_

a *thought* JUST pop-ed into my likkle-likkle feeble-minded pea-brain

If BambooVilla is cough-ing up Ja$8 for empties,
then WHAT is D&G paying for same-bokkles...*???*...*is it Ja$10..???*.... or is it more..*??.*.
'cause i KNOW Bamboo-place *AIN'T* got that '.._we buying_..' signage, and dem ain't making some kind of profit ---- *Believe Dat..!!..*

*again:::>>* what's the REAL-price of an empty...*??.*.




> * You still have dat funky camera?*


IF you asking about my two trusty Nikon Coolpix 990 cameras, the answer is YES.

*:-)*

----------


## Kahuna3

The Red Stripe bottle shortage in Negril should be eased somewhat now that Bogger and PGW have gone back home.

----------


## smith744

> Smith - *you are SO RIGHT about visiting the local bars*


_lol
lol
lol_

you always gotta *support* the *neighborhood*
*:-)*
for-you the *dividends* soon-come, mi fren
'round-about mid-January
and more-so
'round February 1st
some *dividends* you won't be aware-of, won't see, won't recognize ---- but they're there.  The big-plus is that the *dividends* won't be flowing just in the *neighborhood* ----- they'll be trickle-ing down along the beachfront, in-town, and other-places in Hanover/Westmoreland.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> The Red Stripe bottle shortage in Negril should be eased somewhat now that Bogger and PGW have gone back home.


hahaha!

----------


## Crusher

Well they better stock up on the bottles....I'm going to be there in 30 days!! Here's a fair warning!  :Smile:

----------


## booger

Not too fast, I'm still here.......

Our flight on Monday was cancelled, so we actually leave today.

----------


## original spanky

hello Kahuna,
i am familar with Red Ground. where are the villas located?
thanks

----------


## Kahuna3

Smith  Me ave tree bokkles that me gonna put aside for you.

Last posting I said I was going to talk about the Top Three Negril Tourist Complaints. Ive decided to put that off for a while, since yesterdays post about visas could have been considered somewhat negative  which is not how I meant it, at all - I was just sayin. So I dont want to risk casting a negative pall over my report by talking about tourist complaints. Not that I consider such a discussion negative  but some might. So . . . latah.  

Yesterday, mid-afternoon: A huge crackling thunderclap broke directly overhead the yard. Got me right up off the couch. It caused car alarms to go off all around us. More thunder boomed off in the distance and Booby Cay was shrouded in rain. I love thunderstorms and I was looking forward to a good ole tropical downpour to freshen things up. We have such a great vantage point from which to watch storms roll in. Unfortunately, this ones bark was worse that its bite.

Later in the afternoon everything was quiet. I heard a guy coming up the road, talking loudly, apparently to himself. He was having a really good rant. As he got closer I could make out some of what he was saying. He was laying down a long blue streak of Bumbas! and Rass, dis an dat! and some conjugated Pussies! and a lot of other things I didnt catch. He was clearly pissed at somebody or something. He stopped in front of our gate and loudly held forth for about a minute, flailing his arms about as he did so. Then he carried on. Bea and I were both listening to his rant with interest. As his tirade faded away down the road, Bea looked at me and said, You cant buy that kind of entertainment! Shes right. It was another priceless Negril moment.

Heres another one:
Walking down the road today, near the Corner Bar, we came across a guy who was washing his car. He was rinsing the car off with a hose. As we approached he directed the water stream at a woman who was standing beside him. He doused her from head to foot. Then she lifted up her shirt exposing her bra, and he hosed her chest and belly down. Then she pulled the front of her shorts open and he filled her shorts with water. OK  nerver seen that before, a roadside bath  of sorts. But this is Negril and ones sees a lot of different things around here.

!!!! STOP THE PRESSES !!!!!
I have an important announcement to make!
I have a new Best Gizzada in Negril.
Check it out  see how nicely mounded it is. The pastry was flakey to perfection and the filling was al dante and soooo devine.  It took me a full ten minutes to eat this culinary masterpiece, I relished every morsel. Check it out:



Ackee and saltfish on our cooktop. We've been cooking local - this meal cost $350J. It was so very good. I cooked it myself.



Luna visiting last night. We have a rent-a-dog! She gets her leg dressing off today, it has gone from pure white to dirty red(ground).



See, now that PGW has departed, the beer supply is being replenished.

----------


## goldilocks

Lovely gizzada!  Hammonds?

----------


## TizzyATX

Kahuna it was great meeting you the other day!  Got home at 1 am last night and now at work, waaaa!  So I can't wait to get a big cup of coffee and start reading this report from the beginning...it will help ease the depression a little haha, and anything from you will be a treat to read.

----------


## Kahuna3

> hello Kahuna,
> i am familar with Red Ground. where are the villas located?
> thanks


Spanky - We are right across from Hill Top Villas.

Crusher - don't worry - should be plenty RS for when you arrive.

Tizzy, nice to meet you too. You shoulda stayed on - we have a fouton  :Smile: 

Goldilocks - sorry I just can't tell you the source of the new 'Best Gizzada' - it would be like revealing the location a favorite fishing hole. Sorry  :Frown: 


Okay – here we go. I broach this subject with a little trepidation because I know how this type of discussion can go off the rails – but my intent here is not to be disrespectful to Jamaica or Jamaicans. I love Jamaica and love Negril.

The Top Three Complaints That Visitors to Negril Have:
I got this second hand, but it sounded right to me. In no particular order, they are:
- Motorcycles 
- panhandlers/vendors
- trash and litter strewn about 

Obviously, these are not complaints that a typical AI client would have, where the biggest complaint might be, “The food here is really good but it’s getting boring.”  These are complaints from people who experience Negril from 'beyond the gate’.

Personally, I totally agree with the ‘motorcycles’. And if it were up to me, that would be number one, by far. That’s because along with motorcycles, my biggest complaint, every year, are the noise levels in Negril. And the motorcycles are one of the biggest contributors to the noise pollution. The first thing I notice when I return home from a long stay in Negril is how quiet things are – and we live on a fairly busy street. 

But motorcycles – yes. We walk the roads in Redground and we are passed by dozens of motorbikes, roaring along at the absolute maximum speed possible and often just grazing past by six to eight inches. So much for ‘respect’. It’s scary, no two ways about it. Occasionally, a bike will pass at a reasonable distance and speed – then we wonder if maybe the bike is malfunctioning or maybe the driver has fallen asleep. But those are the rare exceptions. Speeding is not just problem on Beach Road. Vehicles speed on One Love drive and on the road to Sav. Everywhere. Speeding and reckless driving is the norm in Negril. I’ve always thought that young Jamaican men would make world class race car drivers. They have absolutely no fear and their entire driving experience has been driving at high speed on bad roads - so their reflexes should be good. They might take a while to get used to not having a horn, however.

Virtually all of the motorbike drivers (mostly young men) have removed the baffles from their exhaust mufflers. PGW and I were talking about this. I appreciate the sound of a big powerful engine just as much any gear-head does. In fact, I revel in it. Finely tuned, throaty, purring engines crank me up. But the un-muffled racket that emits from the likkle bikes they have around here is just obnoxious noise - a loud annoying mechanical rattle – not an appealing or impressive sound whatsoever. Annoying - like a crying baby.

Here’s a thought. If they put mufflers on all the motorcycles, cars and trucks, disconnected all the horns on all the vehicles, including motorcycles, and everybody drove the speed limit – imagine how safe and quiet Negril would be! Except for the music of course, but that would be OK.

As for panhandlers and vendors (“Friend! Friend! Smoke?’) and the money change guys (“Hey! Change, buddy?”) and “Taxi?  Taxi?” and all the rest of it - that doesn’t bother me. I’ve learned to tune it out, like background noise. For the most part it doesn’t even register with me. When it does I just ignore them or give a slight shake of the head. They get it.

The trash/litter problem is real, but it will take a generation to fix it. Children need to be taught in school not to litter and to pick up trash that is lying around. Take them out on organized school trash pick-up excursions and the will soon be scolding their parents and older siblings for their littering habits. There are some obvious clean-up efforts being made, but there is a long way to go.


'Hey! - when's the coffee going to be ready!'

----------


## Crusher

I agree with the bikes and all the noise, dangerous driving and what not.

I also agree with the comments about the peddlers & vendors.....after your first couple of reaches you learn how to deal with them and tune them out if needed.

The trash I think you nailed it.

----------


## gerryg123

Great report so far, Kahuna. It took me quite a few trips to train myself against the constant stream of hustlers by not looking them directly in the eye. Perhaps it's rude, but I found the action instantly cuts down about fifty percent of 'em.

----------


## Kimbobwee

I'm digg'n this.  Be careful, you're toeing the line in the sand!.....Keep it going, Walk Good!

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK so the gizzada thing! That would be one of my favourites as well, I tried the overpriced guy on the beach with his sun glasses falling off his nose!
I also have tried the lady in front of Chances on JT,s recommendation, they were kinda burnt and not very good.
I have made them myself here in Canada, pretty good if I do say so. A cook at a villa in Silversands showed me how and I made a video, but that one you showed the picture of looked really good! 
So whats with the secret location, I don't even fish?

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

I agree with PGW. Give up the info! Those things look amazing! (my fav too) 
Great report too by the way. Thanks!

----------


## Big_frank

I remember posting a trip report here 10 years ago about the astounding amount of littering on the west end.
The biggest discarded item then was phone cards. Thousands of the red/green digicel  cards littering every road and lane.
It ain't visitors littering the place up. These are residents.
Cleanups do happen; but that isn't attacking the problem.

----------


## walter

Yes, it is so true ! Take a look at the school yard in Sav early afternoon.

----------


## justchuck

I'm enjoying the report, but I'd really like to know where to find those Gizzadas.  I don't fish either.

----------


## Kahuna3

Hey Kim! – Yup, toeing the line, maybe a likkle over, but going back now  :Smile: 

Gerryg123 – I can get away with ignoring them, they just think I’m old and am hard of hearing.
PGW, Big Shiny and Just Chuck – re Gizzadas. I am really reluctant to reveal my source. But I’ll seed a clue in the photos that follow.


The other night we went down to Susan’s Bar for our pre-sunset libation. Susan’s Bar is located on One Love Drive between The German Bar and Swordfish. It’s a small, basic structure located on the sea side of the road. It seats maybe, six or seven patrons. You walk in the front door and you can see all the way through, out the rear door to the waters of the Caribbean Sea out back.

Susan's Bar


Noches, the bar cat, was lounging comfortably on one of the few bar stools. I considered asking him to move, but one look at him told me he wasn’t going anywhere. He’s the cock-of-the-walk. I found another stool. It’s a well-stocked bar, all the liquor displayed behind it in shelves that go way up, there are ‘custom-made’ Red Stripe bottle pendants that light the bar top. The wiring to these lights looked a little dodgy. I wouldn’t want to change a bulb in one of them, in fact I wouldn’t put my hand anywhere near them.

Noches - don't mess with him.


The bar has a, homey, convivial atmosphere. Susan is very nice, the ultimate bar hostess. She has an open friendly manner and makes you feel immediately at home. She has a projection TV displayed up against the rear wall of the bar. While we were there it displayed music videos with the occasional commercial. One commercial caught my attention. It was for a weight GAIN product. At first I thought it was a spoof commercial, a-la Saturday Night Live. But as I watched it I realized that it was legit. It had testimonials and before and after photos; before - a young skinny Jamaican girl with a down expression. After; same girl, but smiling and showing off her big booty. We laughed.

'The Scream' - Jamaican style.


Speaking of weight gain, we joined the Fitness Express gym. It’s on the road to Sav in a little plaza just beyond the Texaco station, a twenty-five minute walk from our place. It’s a good little gym, new equipment, small and basic.  Good music and it’s AC’ed – a plus. We do the gym three times a week back home, so since we are living here for the winter, we thought we’d keep it up, otherwise starting up back home would be brutal.



Yesterday we were walking to the gym along the roadside and I noticed it was unusually quiet. All the cars, buses and motorcycles were driving at a reasonable speed, no beeping and there was no maniac passing going on, as is the usual case. I mentioned it to Bea. “What’s up? This is weird!” It was weird, but in a nice way.

We were approaching the Negril Police Station when the reason for the good driving behaviour became apparent. Two cops, one armed, and a cruiser were parked at the police station entrance watching the traffic pass by. 

Then we noticed that the roadway, on both sides, was lined with small brown paper bags sitting upright on the ground and spaced about twenty feet apart. The bags were half filled with beach sand and atop the sand were the remains of burned down candles. It was odd. We couldn’t figure out what they were for. The sacks lined the roadside from the Shell station all the way out past the Texaco. I asked one of the pump attendants at the Texaco about the paper bags.

She explained that someone had been killed on that stretch of road the day before in an accident. In the evening, the local residents lined the road with paper bags and lit the candles. Then they paraded up and down the road, played music and sang. So the bags had been part of a roadside memorial and vigil for the accident victim, Jamaican style.

----------


## yetta

Wow, a call box!!!  International style. Haven't seen one in Negril for years.

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

They sell gizzadas at Express Fitness? That seems counterproductive.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kahuna3

> They sell gizzadas at Express Fitness? That seems counterproductive.


Did you think its was gonna be a gimme? Noooo, grasshopper, as Yoda would say, "Seek advice you must, worthy of an epic quest, these king gizzadas are."

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Nice! I love a good adventure!

----------


## Lady Jane

Catching up! Loving your rants. Kinda Rick Merserish!   :Wink:

----------


## smith744

> ...  *on the road to Sav in a little plaza just beyond the Texaco station*, a twenty-five minute walk from our place. Its a good little gym, ......
> 
> 
> We were approaching the *Negril Police Station* .......  The sacks lined the roadside from the *Shell station all the way out past the Texaco*.


that *route* takes you pass the Negril car/bus park (_if it's still there_)

for me,
around lunch time,
it was always a _'..Must Do..'_:::
to visit & dine at one of the likkle cook-shops wa_aaaaaaaaaaaaa_y in the back, on the right-side.
*GREAT food..!!!..
*_c-r-a-z-y_ IN-expensive prices..*!!*..
cooked-FRESH from-scratch daily_ (except weekends)_
and of course,
i'd stop/pause to get some sweeties from the ladies sitting around/in the bus/car park. .... i always took-a-pass on the produce (if any) there:::: over-priced; don't look good;

----------


## Bnewb

> Then we noticed that the roadway, on both sides, was lined with small brown paper bags sitting upright on the ground and spaced about twenty feet apart. The bags were half filled with beach sand and atop the sand were the remains of burned down candles. It was odd. We couldn’t figure out what they were for. The sacks lined the roadside from the Shell station all the way out past the Texaco. I asked one of the pump attendants at the Texaco about the paper bags.
> 
> She explained that someone had been killed on that stretch of road the day before in an accident. In the evening, the local residents lined the road with paper bags and lit the candles. Then they paraded up and down the road, played music and sang. So the bags had been part of a roadside memorial and vigil for the accident victim, Jamaican style.


Interesting...I've never personally seen the paper bags placed immediately after an accident...but just for further info...

The paper bags with the candles placed inside line a section of the road(usually) heading up to the location of a Wake. It's done in memory of that person's life & offers direction to the celebration/wake of that person's life for that evening.

----------


## smith744

> Interesting...*I've never personally seen the paper bags placed immediately after an accident*.......


the *custom* seems to vary.

but just for further info
i recall a couple years ago,
the day after
a female BeachesSandyBay employee
was run-down & killed on the BeachRoad.
her co-workers put loooooooooooooong row of  bagged-candles along the roadside _(the following night)_
'twas a pretty sight, too
long line of glowing paper bags
with a nice Negril sunset in the background

----------


## Kahuna3

It was a beautiful day today in Negril; clear and sunny, warm with a fresh breeze. A perfect weather day.

I went to Samuels Hardware store to get a piece of rope. I want to hang a chair from the almond tree out front, like at Sun Beach, but a hammock chair. Although Ive walked by the hardware on numerous occasions, Id never been in the store before. So, upon walking through the door I was a little surprised when I saw that the customer accessible portion of the store consisted of a narrow section bordered by a long counter that spanned across the very front of the building. Several customers stood around in front of the counter, waiting to be served by the gaggle of people working behind it. Behind them were long aisles of storage shelves that disappeared way into the back of the building. Obviously, all the merchandise was behind the counter, no browsing. This was not Home Depot.

I walked up to the counter and got the attention of the lady who was taking orders. Do you have rope? I asked. She half-turned to a young guy who was standing nearby. She said something about a rope board. The young guy rustled around in a pile of stuff a bit and came up with a piece of board with about a dozen short lengths of varying types and thicknesses of ropes tacked to it.

I pointed to the 5/8 inch polyprop. How much per foot? I asked.
We sell it by the pound, he replied. 
OK . . . . ah, so how much would about 12 feet of 5/8 inch poly weigh? I asked.
He consulted a chart. About a pound, he replied. 
Then Id like a pound of 5/8ths, I said. 
Ive bought a lot of rope in my day, but always by the foot. It felt odd ordering it by the pound. 

So the order lady (who was as friendly as a French waiter) used her machine to print out an order and the young guy dashed off into the bowels of the building to get my rope. I gave $500J to the order lady. She took the money and the order printout and sauntered over to a cash wicket and handed it to the lady inside the wicket. After a minute, yet another lady came back with my change and handed it to me along with my order printout. It had been stamped as paid. After another minute or so, the young guy came to the counter and handed me my rope. I went to give him my order, but he pointed to another guy who was sitting at a small table by the door. I went to the door guy and handed him the order. He looked at it, looked at the rope and scribbled something on the printout and took the top copy. I left the hardware with my rope.

It took five separate people to complete the rope transaction. 

Im just sayin.


Look at all the different plants growing in this big beautiful cottonwood tree that sits at the intersection of One Love Drive and Hermitage Road. 


This is the local bar in Redground that we call 'The Dominoes Bar'.



Where else in the world would you get a view from a booth in a Burger King that is a good as this one?

----------


## yetta

Thanks so much for keeping the reports coming!!  Sitting here (in the cold I might add) taking a break from packing. Leaving Tues am, bright and early at 6:45am. Just weighed my "big suitcase" and it was 45 lbs...so, I am under the 50 lb limit and good to go with no extra fees. 

So, just reading your reports about the perfect day in Negril.......gazing at the pictures, is truly comforting. You have no idea how much it soothes my soul and makes the waiting just a bit easier. Thanks again!!  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

Hey Yetta,

I can feel the vibes all the way down here in Florida

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK so as far as the gizzada,s go I am a regular at Susan,s bar and know the  only food there is the pizza delivery from the Greman bar. So since I never been to that plaza with the gym I guess there must be a place in there with them overstuffed gizzadas!

----------


## poolguywindsor

These would be the best ones I have had so far, but that overstuffed one!

----------


## yetta

> Hey Yetta,
> 
> I can feel the vibes all the way down here in Florida



Thanks Captain!! You know me too well. LOL  Hope to see you and Miss G. soon!!

----------


## JitterBug

kahuna wrote:  
*It took five separate people to complete the rope transaction.
*

can you imagine how frustrating it would be to build a little house?

----------


## davevols

Wife and I wondered into the hardware store a few years ago just to look around.  The lady behind the counter asked what I wanted, replied
just looking around.  She led us behind the counter and walked with us up and down every isle, we said thanks and left.

Was slow at the time, no other customers in store.

----------


## Momthor3

Soooo..... real curious.... what's the filling in these mysterious confections??? Wondering if they are worthy of a quest???

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

5 people to sell you a *pound* of rope? Gotta love Jamrock! 

M3...it's a brown sugar, coconut, kind of mixture with nutmeg, egg, and cinnamon. (some might have chopped nuts)......deliciousness in a small pastry.    

  I never knew what they were called before but they are *fantastic*. 
Thanks again K3!!!

----------


## Kahuna3

> Thanks so much for keeping the reports coming!!  Sitting here (in the cold I might add) taking a break from packing. Leaving Tues am, bright and early at 6:45am. Just weighed my "big suitcase" and it was 45 lbs...so, I am under the 50 lb limit and good to go with no extra fees. 
> 
> So, just reading your reports about the perfect day in Negril.......gazing at the pictures, is truly comforting. You have no idea how much it soothes my soul and makes the waiting just a bit easier. Thanks again!!


Thanks Yetta - I really appreciate the positive vibe. And I'm happy to be able to send even a little warmth back up north. My friends and family in Ottawa are really suffering right now - I feel sorry for them - because I know only too well what its like.
Hope your weekend goes well and your trip down here next week is smooth. BTW, the weather here is warm, tranquil and sunny with just a trace of background reggae.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Sounds like going to the hardware store is about the same as trying to get anything accomplished the DMV.

----------


## Kahuna3

Yesterday there was a power failure all through the lower town of Negril. There were quite a few generators running but most of the shops were dark. It was sweltering in the gym  no AC, no fans, no music; it was brutal. On the way back to our place we ducked in at the Quality Traders, which is becoming an almost daily stop for us. They were on generator power. Theres a Cash Pot wicket at the side of the building. I assume they had power from the grocery store and they must have been one of the few Cash Pots locations operating because there was a huge line up at the window there. We had power up at our place the whole time though.

Im starting to slow down on my writing; I guess my groove is settling in. This afternoon were having our friend JT over for dinner; he has one more week left before returns back to Winter Hell. JT usually walks around bare chested and bare feet, wearing only shorts and a cap. We are wondering how he will show up tonight. 
The menu is:

Drinks, all evening:
Choice of Appleton or Meyers Dark Rum with
- Sorrel
- or Pepsi *
- or Coke *
* optionally with fresh squeezed limes

Appetizers:
* Home-made Plaintain Fries, done in coconut oil
* McVities All Butter Short Bread Sticks

Main Course:
* Jerk Chicken a la Best in the West (We picked up some of their jerk sauce)
* Rice and beans

Desert:
* Dark chocolate cake from the Hi Lo pastry rack.

After dinner we will likely go down to the Dominoes Bar for a nightcap.

So, lets talk about gizzadas. 
PGW, those gizzadas look really good, and there are lots of them too, nice. But your guess re the photos is WRONG. Look at the photos again. Later this week Ill post another hint, when I find the Time. Maybe another photo too, I guess Ill have to give it up, eventually, maybe.



Imagine driving into this pothole with one of those little scooters. The tiny wheel would be swallowed and you would be arse over tea kettle. 


Breakfast on the patio at Charela's . One of our fav spots.


Today, Sunday morning, we spotted this cruciform telephone pole on our walk. Striking isn't it?

----------


## Big_frank

Holy!

----------


## poolguywindsor

JT will have Appleton and Pepsi, for sure!

Am curious as to the shirt and shoes?

Back to the gizzada,s the picture of the international calling phone, would the be in Sinshine Village, as that is the only place where there would be a quadrangle to eat lunch?
There is some kinda food joints upstairs although I have not gone up there for quite some time?





Shoeless JT after dinner at Pushcart!

----------


## justchuck

My favorite Jamaica treat is the gizzada.  I eat them every trip.  My next trip is December 27 and I've only got 4 days there so I'm certainly hoping you give up the location of these gizzadas before then.

----------


## guyingb

K3 wondering if the boys are going to be down at whites sands in march.  i know they were not there last year and i know you are leaving a little earlier than expected.  the guys with the whisleing football???

----------


## kathyl

justchuck - I'm arriving on the 27th also for a 4 nite quick visit - great minds think alike  :Smile:  would like the gizzada info before then myself...

----------


## stonyplainclint

Ok, I must chime in too.  I won't be keen on the gizzada but know my wife would love them. We are leaving on Tuesday. Need to know so I can get her hooked up, please. Pm me if you must keep it a secret and I wold honor that too. 

Respect.

----------


## goldilocks

LOL, no pressure Kahuna - give up the gizzadas!

----------


## Kahuna3

> K3 wondering if the boys are going to be down at whites sands in march.  i know they were not there last year and i know you are leaving a little earlier than expected.  the guys with the whisleing football???


Hi Guy - Da Boyz will be at WS 1st week of Feb, minus Little Jimmy. See you there!

Okay - to all the gizzada lovers, I'm gonna give up the source of the King Gizzadas, see the following photo. PGW, you were getting close, on the right track.

I have to tell you about our visit to the Dominoes Bar last night. But I won't have it posted until tomorrow, I got busy doing other stuff today, so I'll write it tonight.

This is where you get the King Gizzadas . . . . feast on!

----------


## poolguywindsor

That appears to be the the snack bar at Time Square!

----------


## Momthor3

That's what I think too  pgw......

----------


## Kahuna3

Yes, the King Gizzadas are located at the Caribbean Cafe at the back of the Times square Mall. The photo hint was the old style international calls telephone which is in the same mall. I picked up the receiver, it doesn't work.


So JT showed up for dinner the other night  no shirt, no shoes, no surprise. Did you ever have a bare chested dinner guest? Chest hair at the dinner table in the soft glow of candle light is so, ahhh, je ne sais quoi.

Wi nyam up de chicken, rice an peas an jink rum
Den siddung undah di ackee tree in de yawd and an eat de chawklit cake.
We have fun an run joke all de time, den Johny tell me he cyann dawnce to fawt!

Theres a heavy downpour during dinner, a really good soaking. Speaking of which, heres an interesting factoid. What does a Jamaican man desire when theres a heavy downpour? He wants to be in a bar with his/a woman at his side.

After dinner, its dark and the rain has stopped so we decide to go down to the Dominoes Bar. 

We walk thru the hood, there are several people out and about. The evening is hot and sultry after the rain.

We turn the corner from Hermitage onto Redground Road and from there we can already hear the sound of the dominoes slapping down onto the playing surfaces. Arriving there, we see that the place is busy. Scooters are parked helter-skelter, filling the small crushed marl parking lot. The tables are crowded with people playing either dominoes or cards. I notice small heaps of bills on the tables, so obviously these were money games. De place is full up. The whole tableau is lit by several bare light bulbs strung on electrical wires that run to and fro.

We enter the bar, lean on the worn linoleum bar-top and say hi to Renkie, the proprietor. Hes behind the bar rolling up a cigarette from leaf tobacco. We introduce him to JT. Bea and I order beers, me a Red Stripe, Bea a Light. JT asks for an Appleton and Pepsi. Renkie shakes his head, Sorry, me no ave no Appleton, jus dis. He pulls over a bottle of J&B OP, white  Jamaican firewater.

Why dont you have Appleton? What kind of a bar is this? Were in Jamaica, arent we? JT says.

Because evrybody ere drink JB, Appleton is tourist rum, a guy seated next to us at the bar says.

Renkie nods, Ere John, ave a shot of john crow batty, two fingers of JB an pipe wata, no ice.

JT declines, No, Ill just drink my water, thanks. He reaches into his beach valise (a black plastic bag) and fetches out a bottle of wata.

I ask Renkie how he got his name. He smiles, Well, when me was a likkle bwoy, he holds his palm out about three feet off the ground, me used to pee me pawnts an walk around, an when yuh do dat people call yuh renk, so dats how dey call me, Renkie.

The other fellow at the bar says, Yah, mon, when yuh pee your pants, dey call yuh renk, yuh see?

The clapped-out old-school TV on the bar is blaring out Christmas music; it sounds like Mariah Carey singing, but I cant tell from the picture, its too fuzzy.

This afternoon, the rest of the Dominoes Bar bit . . . . .






OK ladies, fire away . . .

----------


## VVHT

K3, good stuff!! Love the runnings in da rum bar....

Remember a story a few years back, hanging at Duece Blanc's rum bar. Guy remarks about a guy that just walked in "Him 2nd City Man". I had no idea what he was talking about, partially due to the consumption of rum and the dialect, but eventually I realized he was saying the guy was from Mobay (2nd city). 

Keep it coming....

Thanks,

VVHT

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

The secret is out!  :Big Grin:   Tanks mi fren! 
Absolutely dig your writing! 
Where else are we gonna learn words like "renk"? 
Beach valise eh? That's hilarious. 
Your tales are just what we need to get us to spring (and our next reach)
Thanks again! BS

----------


## HuskerJohn

Love the hardware store bit.  Too funny!

----------


## Kahuna3

Were still at the Dominoes Bar, here's the second part . . . . . . the games continue.

The guy sitting at the bar offers us a hit. He starts to talk about herb. He eyes get wide when he says, Yuh want to really get crazy yuh take callaloo an de green gange an bowil it up an' eat it! He points to his temple. Yah, mon, it like you in outa space, craaazy, craaazy! He waves his hands in front of him, making flapping motions.

I thought callaloo was good for you, I said.

Renkie chimes in, Yah, mon, but when yuh eat it wid de green gange, like im say, it make you head go away. Doan do it.  I dont plan to.

On the TV Mariah Carey has been replaced by the young woman who MCs the nightly drawing of the numbers for the numerous Jamaican lotteries. The machines tumble and select the winning numbers for several lotteries, but nobody pays much attention until the young lady announces, And now its time for Jamaicas favorite game, Cashpot.

Theres a pause at all the tables and a silence falls over the bar. The balls tumble until one drops, then the camera zooms in on it and the young lady announces, Tonights winning number is 3  DEAD.

A young Jamaica woman jumps up from her stool and pumps her fist in the air. Everybody looks at her; obviously she has hit the number; apparently the only one in the bar who has. She talks to a guy at another table. They both hurry over to his scooter, she hops on the back and they roar off, presumably to collect her winnings.

Outside on the road people and dogs stroll by (do dogs stroll?). Its still humid and sultry out.

We decide to go down the road. As we get up to leave Renkie asks me my name, I tell him he can call me 26  White Man on the Cashpot poster (even though I know that 26 is already taken by a long-time Negril resident who works at Ahhbees).

We walk the road a ways down towards town and soon come upon the bar Good Over Evil  Swinging Bar. Its open.

An elderly frail Jamaican lady wearing a long dress and a bonnet sits alone at a small table just outside the bar. A Red Stripe with a bent cap resting on its mouth is on the table in front of her. She smiles sweetly at us. After a moment she picks the cap off the bottle, takes a dainty swig, then places the bottle back down on the table and replaces the bent cap back on the mouth of the bottle. I figure she's drinking a 'hot' beer.

I look inside the bar, theres one white dude in there sucking on a beer. The lady that owns the place, who looks remarkably like the cartoon-ish painting of the woman that adorns the bars facade, comes over and talks to us. Soon she is engaged in an intense discussion with JT. JT is a prodigious, recreational conversationalist, so its quite normal for him to quickly become deeply embroiled in conversations with people he has just met, or not even met. I usually tune these exchanges out. Hes over there talking with the bar lady, discussing something that requires him to point in different directions. Fascinating.  After a minute he motions me over and says, This lady wants to know where you live. I start describing where Ottawa (a.k.a. Winter Hell) is, when JT interjects, No, where in Redground.

I give the lady the details as to where we are staying. She warns us not to walk back the way we came. Its dark down in that little gully and if you go back to your place that way you will get robbed, she states emphatically. She then tells us to go back via the church corner route, its safer that way. We thank her for her advice and continue walking toward the town center. 

Eventually we get to the big parking lot out behind the Corner Bar. We say goodnight to JT, hes headed back to the beach. We walk home via the suggested church corner route. 

We dont get robbed.

I gotta tell you - Redground ain't the beach and it ain't the cliffs. It's a likkle edgy, but I'm beginning to love it here, warts and all. The people around us are getting to recognize us and they are friendly. I love the kids up here. There are a two sweet youngsters that come up the road a couple of times a week selling cake that their grandmother has just made. BIG pieces of cake for $100. I've bought a couple of pieces from them. When they see us walking up the road they recognize us and call out greetings. 


Some impotent people eating at Sweet Spice.

----------


## justchuck

I'm loving the tales of your adventure.  You are giving us a perspective of Negril that we rarely see here and its fun to envision through your words.

And, I really do appreciate learning about the gizzadas!  Thanks

----------


## dash

Thanks for letting us walk with you. But Kahuna, won't you miss skatin' on the Rideau???

----------


## rachel

Really enjoying your report - my kind of trip.   The pictures are wonderful too - like walking along on your journey.   Like the "cat" bar - will have to check that out since I love cats (and dogs) too.  And I'm a gizzada fan too.

----------


## Onceyougo

LOVE your report - awesome writing and so fun to read.  I'm probably an idiot, but what's a "hot beer"?

----------


## nutz4travel

> Thanks for letting us walk with you. But Kahuna, won't you miss skatin' on the Rideau???


LOL - they're talking of opening it this weekend - that's how freakin' cold it's been...  Smart move Kahuna leaving when you did  :Smile:

----------


## ackee

a hot beer" as Jamaicans call it ,is beer that hasnt been refrigerated (room temperature)

----------


## booger

"Some impotent people eating at Sweet Spice"

Curious how you gained that sort of knowledge. Lol

----------


## poolguywindsor

Thanks for giving up the gizzada location, now I can sleep at night again!

Reading that it was just like being there, I could almost here that conversation JT had, I think I have been in that same one before!

----------


## Hussyband

That pastry shop has a heck of a lot more than gizzadas.  Amazing banana bread, and I got a plantain tart there (but the inside was red, so confused me) which was pretty awesome.

I missed guessing the location, but had it from the first photo clue... That phone is in a couple of pictures I have from our trip.

----------


## Kahuna3

Now that Ive given up the source of the King Gizzadas, I just know Im gonna go in there one day, really, really looking forward to having one  and theyll be out. Maybe Ill have to try a plantain tart (Thanks Hussyband)

Booger  the impotent wasnt a typo. You know the saying - 'The bigger the truck, . . . . '

2nutz and Dash  I actually do like skating on the canal; steaming hot chocolate, beaver tails, the sound of the blades on the ice  its fun. But the price of having to stay in the cold is just too high to pay. Im good with being here right now.

Onceyougo, justchuck and rachel  thanks, Im having fun writing it. Im actually toying with the idea of working it over when I get home; polishing, expanding, editing, characterize, etc, and put it into an eBook format. Any ideas for a title? Rob has told me that I should do a sequence to my travelogue, Walk Good and call it Walk Gooder.

Walking by Lazy Dayz the other day I saw them pulling out one of the cabins there. Here are some photos.

Later  a report on the monthly market and an amazing mango!

Backing the cottage out was interesting to watch, lots of yelling and crunching and pieces falling off. They had to cut down a small palm tree.





Going, going, gonzo.



A Jamaican mobile home.

----------


## heater

Loving your trip report and FYI, Leighton on the beach sells those Gizzadah's (Sp) I think his mother makes them.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Well done T/R so far.
Thank you sir, may we have another?
Your insights about the _off-the-beaten-path_ parts of Negril (Redgrounds bars etc.) are truly appreciated.

I do have a question:
What are beaver tails (I live in the states)?
When we say beaver, I'm pretty sure we mean something else.

----------


## Patricia

> FYI, Leighton on the beach sells those Gizzadah's (Sp) I think his mother makes them.


Yes, she does & they're wonderful ~~

----------


## Kahuna3

> I do have a question:
> What are beaver tails (I live in the states)?
> When we say beaver, I'm pretty sure we mean something else.


Rum_etc.  With a name like yours I'm sure you have experience with the mighty beaver.  But here we are talking the lowly beaver. Beaver Tails are a Canuck delicacy. Kinda like how we club baby seals, we have beer parties where we go out and club baby beavers, because the tail of the baby beaver is what we use to make beaver tails. Then you cut 'em off and you can bar-b-que them or batter them and deep fry them, then roll them in sugar. Either way they are delicious. There are food-shacks set up that sell them ; > )

See the photos:

Where you can buy beaver tails.


A raw one on the bar-bee


Cooked beaver tail - MMMMMMMM!!!


A sugar coated, commercial style beaver tail.

----------


## captaind

Have any of you had "grater cake"?

----------


## mn negril fan

It is best to wash the beaver thoroughly before eating....

----------


## Kahuna3

Yesterday we had the most amazing mango – the lady I bought it from, one of the fruit vendors in town, called it a papaya mango. Check out the photo. It was naturally ripe, plump and sweet and bursting with juice. I swear it squirted out juice when I cut into it. The flesh was tender and succulent, not stringy or pulpy whatsoever. We dug into it with relish; finished it in no time. Then I went to work on the pit like it was a piece of jerk chicken, holding it in my hands and stripping it clean with my teeth. It was delectably delicious - a fruity bacchanalia. Afterwards my hands, forearms, chin and cheeks were covered in thick, sweet mango juice; I had to take a shower to clean up. Eating this papaya mango was an experience that was on par with biting into a King Gizzada.

Today was the monthly market day in Negril. The market is held in an open field just north of the bridge on the beach side. We walked down there from our place. It was a hot morning and much, much hotter in the market area. There are many stalls and tons of fruit and vegetables, all at rock-bottom prices. Most things are sold by the pound, just like rope. The prices are posted on a big board. We stocked up on scallions, oranges, papayas, tomatoes and bananas. Bea bought some sorrel and ginger – she wants to make up her own sorrel drink, a popular thing in Jamaica at Christmas. We also bought our Christmas fruit cake, yah, mon. It weighs a pound and features chocolate. Can’t wait until next Wednesday! 

It was so hot in there that by the time we left the market we had little streams of sweat running down our backs. This afternoon however, it is raining in Negril.

Tomorrow we plan to walk up the West End Road.

The papaya mango beside a papaya.


Cheap, mon!!



The FRESH fruits and vegetables in Jamaica are a true blessing.


The funky looking purplish stuff that looks like insect bodies is sorrel.


Scallions by the truckload!

----------


## kaycee

Love the pictures from the outdoor market!

----------


## shemoves

Hubby and I stayed in Red Ground at Plantation House Resort atop the first hill 84-98. Have not been back since
we moved to New Mexico where the winters are better than the midwest where we lived then.
I miss Negril, soon come.....
Wondering if by chance the ice cream man's name is Livingston. If his legs could last that long, tell
him high from karen and steve from minnesota.
Missin our winter visits big time.

----------


## pine tree john

so much niceness.  thank you for the beautiful sights, and insights. enjoying the ride. warms my fingers enough to tighten up the laces. soon come

----------


## poolguywindsor

Learn something new every day, I always thought beaver tails were just a deep fried piece of dough with sugar, kinda like an elephant ear!

----------


## Bluez

Really enjoying your reports, it makes me feel like I'm right there along with you  :Smile: 

Thanks for the link on the monster Gizzadas, now, lets move on to best Grater cakes and my all time fav Ginger Coconut Drops (hot ginger, sweet coconut and brown sugar). :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yetta

I loved the Farmer's market today.,well guess it is now yesterday. The place was truly electric! Tunes of recordings of Tessanne from the show and great food everywhere.  So happy to just be here!  Thanks for the great pictures.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Learn something new every day, I always thought beaver tails were just a deep fried piece of dough with sugar, kinda like an elephant ear!


Before I carry on any further, Ive got to come clean on something  the beaver tail post I put up last night wasnt entirely truthful. While it is true that a beaver tail is a flat piece of deep fried dough that comes with different toppings, it is not true that Canucks go out and club baby beavers, cut off their tails and bar-b-que them. I was just having some fun; the Appleton made me do it. 

The weather has turned hot and clear again, but there is a nice breeze. This morning was a gym morning. As we walked there we noticed that there are noticeably more people in Negril; tourists and locals alike. Must be the pre-Christmas rush. There were a lot of people on our local road. They all seemed cheery and full of smiles. Even the guy that offers us opium every time he sees us was happier than usual.

Arriving at the gym we saw that we had it to ourselves. We turned the temp down on the A/C and cranked up the music. Cool. We had it to ourselves the whole time we were there. Bea was bopping around the leg-press machine.

Heres something I wrote a couple of days ago but didnt get a chance to post yet.

Bea isnt interested in going to the beach so I strike out on my own. Its late afternoon. My mission is to hunt down JT. I want to have a couple of beers at sunset with him, hes heading back home (Shrunken Bullocks, Winter Hell, Canada) on Saturday. I know he will be either at the Sunnyside bar or the Sun Beach bar or sitting in his chair at the Sea Splash bar or walking the beach in between  thats his domain.

I walk down the road through my hood headed for One Love Drive in center town. 

* * Dont read this if you are squeamish. * * Really - go down to the photos.

Before getting into town center I walk by the big parking lot out behind The Corner Bar which is located on One Love Drive just beyond Scotia Bank. The lot is really just a large expanse of compacted dirt broken by the occasional embedded lump of coral jutting out. There are a couple of trees in the middle of lot which stand out. Theyre peculiar because they are situated pretty well in the center of the lot and there are no other trees around them. The trees are spaced about ten feet apart. A long board, a 4x4, has been bolted across the span between the trees, about eight feet off the ground. Several ropes hang from the boards. This is the place where the goats for the kitchen at The Corner Bar are slaughtered, skinned and butchered; right out there in the open. The goats are hung up, alive, by their hind legs and their necks are cut open with a very sharp machete. They are left hanging until they bleed out and die.

Yesterday Bea and I walked through the parking lot and past the hangin tree just as they were finishing up. There was a bloody goat hide lying on the ground beside one of the trees, already covered in a swarm of flies. A cardboard box nearby was loaded up with freshly cut up goat meat. A fellow was wiping off his machete. 

Today, as I walk by the lot, I see a man leading a ram goat by a rope. The goat is straining at his tether, giving the trees a wide berth. Likely he can smell his impending death.

I point at the goat, Is he going there? I said, and then pointed at the tree.
I dont know, the man replied, I was just told to bring him here. I notice a route taxi parked nearby with the rear hatch standing open. Two teenage girls walking by notice the goat. They point at it and giggle.

. . . likkle more . . .


The hangin' tree




This is the red roofed church that you can see from the beach when looking at Negril. Beautiful isn't it? We walk by this church every day. It is well maintained and has a comfy feel to it.


See the bell tower.

----------


## Big_frank

Great reporting. Love the greenery and the churchyard.

----------


## Sam I Am

K3 - I'm recently home after a short visit to negril and while the reentry process is always painful, your report is just what I needed. Thank you for taking the time to share with us. I love your writing style and sense of humor. Carry on...

----------


## Big_frank

You're freaking out the Americans with your photos and  descriptions of 'Beaver Tails'.

----------


## limeex2

You will get asked if you would like a hot beer or a cold beer. Cold is cold, hot is hot. Guinness hot is rather good.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Glad to know all my Ottawa friends are not baby Beaver killers eating there tails!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I love beaver.  Have since I was about 10. Didnt try it until I was about 15.

----------


## justchuck

After reading about the beaver tails I was wondering if we would get any jackalope sightings next.

----------


## Beebeluv

Lmao.... Beaver lovers

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Hahaha Flip

----------


## Crusher

Oh geez this took a wrong turn at the beaver! :P

----------


## Kahuna3

Yes, looking back on this thread, I should have know to stay away from beavers.

So, continuing from where I left off  . . . . . 

Im headed for the beach to find JT. I walk by the parking lot abattoir and cross the road to the Chiny Mans store. I pick out a cold walkin beer, a Red Stripe, naturally, from the stand-up window cooler. Its hot and busy in the store. The Chiny Mans wife keeps close watch on all proceedings from her raised dias overlooking the floor. I always feel like Im walking into some kind of post-apocalyptic movie set when I enter that store. The way people are moving around. There are always some guys in the back, watching your every move. Its just a weird feeling, but I like it.

I exit the store and make my way past the traffic circle and cross the bridge. Off to my right I see the egret tree. As they do every day at this time, the egrets are beginning to congregate at their night roost in the tree on the bank of the South Negril River. Several dozens of the big white birds have already staked out their nocturnal perches. Ahead, the roast-peanut man is making his way across the bridge, headed into town. The steam whistle on his rickety, rusted-out push-cart shrieks loudly as we pass on the bridge.

I want to cut down to the beach ASAP and walk along the sand, but theres no way Im going to cut through the craft market; made that mistake once, almost had my arm pulled off. So I walk past the craft market and cut down towards the beach via the public parking lot there. I hear loud dance hall music coming from off to my left. I glance over. A car is parked there; all the doors and the trunk are open. Two young women and a small child are at one side of the car. It looks like they have been at the beach and are drying off and changing, getting ready to leave. Music booms from inside the car  pounding out a catchy beat. One of the young women is dancing to the vibe; nothing unusual there - Jamaicans dance at the drop of a hat  theyre always dancing.  

Im not a voyeur by nature, but the scene is compelling, so I continue to look in the direction of the car as I walk. The young lady drops down into a really, really low twerk and starts to gyrate and twist, her hands above her head. Shes slim and lithe. Its an impressive athletic move. Think Flo Jo. Shes smiling and laughing. The other woman starts to dance too, not twerking though, she chooses to remain upright; shakin, shuckin an jivin.  The child looks on. Then the twerking woman takes it up a notch, she starts to twirl, shimmy, pump, shake, wobble and jiggle and vibrate while twerkin all at the same time. Im truly impressed. The moves shes throwing down would make Miley Cyrus blush. The women notice me watching them, they laugh and wave. I move on. 

My first beer has gone down quickly, its empty and I need another. I hit the beach and head north. The sand here at the town-end is deep and coarse and the beach has an acute slope to it. Hard to walk in. I doff my sandals and strip off my tank top.  

I grab my second walkin Red Stripe at the first little stand I come across on the beach. I ask the guy behind the counter not to open it. Yah, mon. He hands it to me. I take off my brand new Red Stripe hat and use the bokkle opener thats built into the bill to snap the cap off.  There; the first beer opened by my new cap is a Red Stripe on the beach in Jamaica  it is therefore well christened. It should serve me well.

. . . . . . likkle more  . . . . . 




A different kind of Jamaican dog. Also well fed.


The view from this bar is hard to beat, don't cha t'ink?


These rules look reasonable, except this school only goes to grade six.

----------


## rennie69

We anxiously await your next update from Jamaica. So glad I found your report, I'm getting information about Negril that is hard to come by. A month is a long time for us to wait till we land, so please continue your modern way of penmanship :-)

----------


## HillCityGurl

I am enjoying this immensely!  I have read your book and would love to have another book authored by you.  

I just hope I don't get caught checking for your updates at work!!  :Cool: 

Hoping my 2nd job continues to go well so I can see this for myself come March!!

----------


## Jaherring

Love the little bar overlooking the sea.

----------


## booger

That pit bull pic is awesome. Really digging your report as I live vicariously thru your travels. 

Curious, do you have a bruise on your arm from JD tapping you every 7 seconds while he talks to you. LOL. That man is a riot and his intro of Tizzy to you was comedy.

----------


## Kahuna3

HillCityGurl and Rennie69 - T'anks, mon.

Jaherring  thats the Sky Bar  just beyond Swordfish, a new (refurbed) place.

Booger  I remember my intro to Tizzy very well.  You just never know what JT will do or say. It was a Negril moment. A bruise? nah, just a small contusion. 

This morning I was listening to IRIE FM (107.1 in Negril), when a guy called in from Lucea. He was talking to Ron Marchette, the host, and was going on about this-and-that. Then he started saying hi to other taxi drivers and people he knew in Lucea and then he sent out big-ups and Merry Christmas to all of his baby mommas out there. He named a few; one in London, England, one in New York and one in Minneapolis; then the host cut him off. I figure he was probably only shouting out to his international baby mommas. 

It was the first time Id heard the term baby mommas. It figures though. Part of the culture here. One of the ladies on the beach, a very nice woman, has nine kids fathered by seven different 'baby momma's'. 

Continuing my beach walk from last posting, going north along the beach from Sunnyside. . . .

Walking the Negril beach as a lone male is sure to attract the attention of all of the ladies who stroll there. No exception this time, Im propositioned several times; aloe rub, massage, company. Eventually, un-rubbed, un-massaged and walking alone, I reach Myrnas store. Myrna, however, is not there. Too bad. Id bumped into Myrna (she who wears the big straw hat) up at Sun Beach a few days earlier and we had been admiring the new hammock chairs they have hanging there. We both want one, me to hang from the almond tree out front and she for her home. She was going to check in at the Bashco shop in Sav to see if they had any. 

I exit Myrnas store and walk a few paces to Sunnyside Bar, Maureen (the sweetest bar woman in Negril) is not there and JT is notably absent as well. Hmmmm. I get a fresh cold beer and strike off for Sun Beach. 

There is a lot more sand on the beach than there was last year. I can actually walk past Lazy Dayz without having to step on sand bags to stay out of the water.

Passing The Hummingbird, I glance to my right and see a movement in the shade of a coconut tree there. Its my old friend Dexter who works at the resort, hes waving to me. I detour in and take a seat beside him on the edge of a cement deck. We pop fists, exchange greetings and catch up. Several minutes into our discussion he raises his t-shirt to bare his stomach revealing a six inch scar that snakes vertically down his belly. As scars go, its not a pretty one.

Me got an operation in March  dey take out me gall bladder. Dexter informs me. I know that in Canada gallbladder surgery is performed laparoscopically, four little  inch incisions. Patients go home the same day and can pick up normal activities in one or two weeks. Dexters scar is obviously not the result of a laparoscopic procedure; maybe a question of money? Dont know for sure.

How long were you off work  a month, six weeks? I ask.
No, mon. Me off four mont, he replies patting his belly, but me feelin good now.
So, obviously there were complications. Dexter is not a spring chicken. How about a beer? I ask him.
Ahhh, a Pepsi? Me no drink beer no more. He pats his stomach.
So I go to the bar and get a beer (number four?) for myself and a Pepsi for Dexter. We talk a little longer then say our goodbyes.

. . . . likkle more . . . . .









This place has been freshly painted, which is a popular thing to do for Christmas here. There has also been a lot of cleaning and raking going on.

----------


## rennie69

So Kahuna3, are you going to the Scrub-A-Dub on the 27th? LMAO. On a serious note. We'll be at the White Sands on Friday the 24th of January. If you're around we'd love to buy you a red strip if you have the time to stop in?

----------


## Kimbobwee

The lime green & pink place is Sandra's......Great likkle rum shack!  Hang there many occasions.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Did not recognize Sandra,s bar in the daylight! lol

----------


## heater

What is Scrub a Dub? and are tourists welcome?  I have two single male friends coming to Ja with us in Feb, sounds right up their alley.

----------


## Boogzy

Yes it will be!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Beebeluv

I tend to be a very... Lets say "open minded" girlfriend... We like to do things together if you catch my drift...lol... Is this more of a dancing place or an "acting" type of place? Just looking at options... Lol... ....slightly embarassed... But not at all at the same time... Depending on who reads and all...

----------


## Kahuna3

Rennie69 - yah - let's touch base later.

Yes, I thought the Scrub-a-Dub poster was provocative, but no I wont be attending. Ill leave comments as to the details of the place to people who have recent experience with it. However, I will share that recently I was advised not to go there. Not that I was considering it, or anything like that.  I'm just sayin

Check this out as a view for a morning coffee . . . . . Not bad, EH?  This is the upper deck at Swordfish.



So, continuing my walk from the last posting . . . . 

I continue on a little bit and turn in at White Sands, I want to check in on a new friend, named Dude, that I met there last year.

Francis, the manager at White Sands, raises a pair of breeding Macaws; Tiki and Sinbad. Last year, before we arrived, Tiki hatched a baby; Francis named it Dude. I made friends with Dude. I visited him (or her, were not sure) twice a day for a month. I talked to him, tried to teach him to say Leafs suck, scratched his neck, fed him and taught him to jump up onto my wrist. I really came to like the little guy. I would call out his name as I approached his cage and he would come over to meet me, squawking a greeting. 

Here's The Dude - picture taken last year.



So I cut through the beach side part of the property, cross the road and walk into the office to say hi to Francis, but hes out. I walk over the parrot cages and stop in front of the big cage that houses Tiki and Sinbad. They are both there, perched on a thick branch that spans most of the cage. I look at them and say Hello, Hello. But they just stare back at me. I take the hint and move on to The Dudes cage. He has one to himself. I call out his name as I approach. Hes at the far end of the cage, but hears me and starts hopping over to me. He squawked a couple of time.  Dude loves to have the feathers on his neck rubbed, so I put my hand through the little opening in the door. Dude makes one last hop to arrive at the door. He snaps his head at me and bites my finger. Hard. I yank my hand back out of the cage.

Parrots, even a one year old, have very strong beaks. 

Obviously, the Dude doesnt remember me. I talk to him a little longer but he doesnt warm up to me; just stalks back and forth in his cage, maybe hoping for another shot at my finger.  Ill have to work on him when we move down to the beach.

I head back out to the road and as I pass Tiki and Sinbads cage I wave a hand and say Bye. One of them, probably Sinbad, screeches an extremely loud and parroty BYE at me as I leave.

Myrna's store, with Maureen's Sunnyside bar to the left, mostly hidden by the almond tree.



Yesterday afternoon, late, we got trapped at the Corner Bar in a big downpour. Had beer and festival while waiting it out.

----------


## Bnewb

I love your Corner Bar pic....FANTASTIC!

----------


## rennie69

That must have been terrible for you being stuck at a bar drinking beer. Do you think maybe Dude is a female? LOL We arrive in MoBay at 1:55. Not sure how long Rocky's cab will take to get us to Negril after Customs. You'd know better. You name the bar and time either at or close to white sands and we'll meet you there. Buying you a beer is the least we can do for all the enjoyment you've given us with yor TR and pictures. Cheers

----------


## STRIPER

Corner bar...nice little pool table...won't bite you...as long as you stroke it nice!

----------


## Jaherring

Loving the photos! That view from swordfish is awesome.

----------


## HillCityGurl

Like that rain shot at the Corner Bar, what better place to be stuck in the rain...a bar....and in JA.....sure better looking at that photo than all the rain we have been having in Georgia the last couple days!!  We have mud hole...I will refrain from using the word puddle in the road going to our house that was literally almost across the one lane gravel road that goes to our house and it was probably 6inches deep this morning!!   Yes....I live in rural North Georgia BUT....the little one lane gravel road is a dead end....our house and 2 others.   Wouldn't live anywhere else our 10 acres of private heaven on a creek!!.....would like to have an annual extended stay in JA in the Winter!!  

Still loving the reports....keeping me going....

----------


## Crusher

> What is Scrub a Dub? and are tourists welcome?  I have two single male friends coming to Ja with us in Feb, sounds right up their alley.


What is Scrub a Dub? Well that's a loaded question lol! Its a car wash by day, bar/cabaret/strip club by night. The girls there don't really take their clothes off. They mostly reserve that for the private cubicles or the rooms out back. They do dance in skimpy outfits. If your friends are into that kind of action its probably right up their alley. We have been, the wife and I, there a few times and always had fun and never had any issues. Of course we always take our friend Doc with us and he looks after us. I would suggest going with a driver you trust if you're a first timer though.

A couple of years ago we took friends there, one of which is a socially minded lady, she was trying to unionize the dancers by the end of the night. That was pretty classic!

----------


## VVHT

K3, is the corner bar also known as Seaview Sports Bar?

Enjoying your reports!

Thanks,

VVHT

----------


## Lady Jane

Myrna told me she is having a painting done od herself with her big straw hat on. She is going to put it with her new sign so people will realize she is one in the same

----------


## Flipadelphia26

PGW and I took my GF to Scrub-a-dub.  We told her it was an after hours dance club.  Got there around 2:30 - 3am.  I was in trouble.

I didnt really lie to her, I just left a few details out.

----------


## rennie69

Did you stay long??? LMAO

----------


## Hussyband

> PGW and I took my GF to Scrub-a-dub.  We told her it was an after hours dance club.  Got there around 2:30 - 3am.  I was in trouble.
> 
> I didnt really lie to her, I just left a few details out.


Is she still your girlfriend?  :Smile:

----------


## Kahuna3

VVHT  yes, The Corner bar, The Seaview Sports Bar, The Hooker Bar  all one and the same place.

Lady Jane  Thats cool that Myrnas getting a painting. Ill check it out, take a photo and post it.

HillCity Gurl  we had another big downpour last night and the clouds are builing up again this afternoon  seems to be developing a patter.

Crusher  you poor guy, I feel sorry for you, I used to live in Regina  the winters are unbelievable there. Go Riders!


If you walk the road that leads to Savannah la Mar in the morning youll see the bike taxi guys hanging out at the Redground corner opposite the Shell Station, I think its called Winners Plaza. Theres usually a posse of about a dozen or so, sprawled on the seats of their bikes, talking loudly to each other as they scrutinize passers-by for possible fares. I believe the route bike fare is currently set at $100J for a ride in the local area. Boldly painted on the concrete wall directly above where they are parked is a sign that states: ABSOLUTLY NO BIKE TAXIS.

Each time we go by I catch snippets of conversation between the bike taxi guys that are laced with multiple klaat dis-or-dats. Palpable waves of testosterone emanate from these guys.

The bikes they ride are clean and shiny; they look well maintained. Some of the bikes have had horn modification kits done on them. Car horns have been installed, not the feeble beepy type, but the loud honking kind. The horns themselves are proudly mounted and painted in bright colours. Like most drivers in Negril, the route bike guys believe that honking the horn repeatedly as you approach a blind corner at breakneck speed projects a force field that will protect them from impacting whatever may lie ahead.

Cool cat at Sunnyside.



Check the heart tatt on her butt.


These goats were checking out the sidewalk. Their owner was walking them. She asked me if I wanted to buy one. I said they were too small.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I think you have made the only sense of the bike horns! "creates a forcefield protecting them from impact"

Although I was with Flip and his girlfriend, I thought all first time tourists knew what a club was in Jamaica? Espeacially with the name Scrubadub!

----------


## butch

That little cat at Sunnyside is awesome. She walks right up to women and lets them pet her, but meows then hisses right away at men...just like a woman! I think she has kittens back towards the restrooms somewhere, at least that is what Tony said. Great trip report....I think I seen you and JT by the bank the day you were having him over for dinner, but I could have sworn he had shoes on!?

----------


## rennie69

Kahuna3 that's impressive; you're really talented when it comes to sand sculpturing.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yeah. Still my gf. We stayed for about an hour. Got into an argument. Ended up at roof top. Then miyard

----------


## Lady Jane

I took a route bike one time with another local girl. I had my arms wrapped so tight around my driver where as my local friend just held on to the back. I must admit my driver was young and handsome, that may be why I wrapped my body around his. LOL And he gave me his phone number. :-) Must not have minded this old gal clinging to him.

----------


## Kahuna3

Christmas Eve in Negril. No, its not twas the night before Christmas an no creature is stirring Nuh!  EVRYTING IS STIRRIN!

Yes, very busy all around town. Crazy shopping going on, people buying up fruit cake by the pound and sorrel juice by the gallon. Much, much, much traffic. People in the streets, music coming out from everywhere. Police all over in town, checkin tings ovah, nah tru.

It started yesterday. In our walk to the gym we passed a gospel group at the traffic circle. 7:30am mi friens! They were lined up on both sides of the road. The ladies were all dressed up, the men in long pants and dress shirts. The preacher calling them from the island in the middle of the circle, the gathered returning in full voice. We heard a few Praise the Lords and pleas to Lawd, save de yout from de evils of rap music. Save our children. Not the first concerns Ive heard voiced in that regard.

Bea made up some sorrel drink from scratch. Put the sorrel and some ginger in water, boil it, set for 24hrs.  Drain and strain, add some cane sugar. Chill. Then pour some in a glass and add white rum top taste. There you have a traditional Jamaican Christmas drink. Yah, mon.

Sorrel


Today I am not posting much. We are relaxing, heading down to The German Bar later. Tomorrow it will be Christmas Dinner at Seastar.

Latah . . . . 

Christmas Eve 2013, Negril Jamaica


Have yourself a Merry Likkle Christmas

----------


## rennie69

Merry Christmas to you and Bea as well. Please keep the stories and pictures coming in the new year  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Jane

Merry Christmas to you and Bea. Look forward to more reports when you can.
PS Pumping weights looks good on you! Look at those guns!!!!

----------


## Jaherring

Nice photos! Merry Christmas!

----------


## justchuck

I'm enjoying the pics and reports.  Merry Christmas!

----------


## Kahuna3

Christmas Day. A cold front came through and the weather finally cooled down a little. The air was clear, all the humidity having been swept away by the front. A stiff, blustery wind raised whitecaps on the bay and white water was crashing over the reef. Not a great day for waters sports, but it was refreshingly cool  a Christmas blessing.

I stood atop the broad retaining wall in our yard and looked out over Long Bay to the green hills beyond the Great Morass. The cool breeze washed over me, I relished in the freshness of it. It was glorious.

The view from our yard, Christmas Day.


We decided to go to the gym, since it was our regular day anyhow and we were planning on going to the Seastar buffet in the evening. (See the ying and yang there?) Center town was quiet  eerily so. We walked past the police station. I looked over and saw an unlikely group of young people, mid-twenties, walking slowly in a ragged file departing the building. I wondered; its 7:30am, these kids look a bit bedraggled, theyre quiet, not talking to each other at all, and a couple of the girls are dressed in going-out clothes. Hmmmmm? Then it struck hit me; they must have just been released from the drunk tank. The Christmas Eve celebrations around here were numerous and loud and continued way past the time that we had settled our brains for a long winters nap.

On our way to the gym we carried a bag of lollipops with us to hand out to the kids along the way. We passed a little group of eight of them, out playing in their yard. Thats something you see a lot of here  kids out playing in their yards. Laughing, yelling, playing tag, running around after each other  being kids. This little group spanned the ages from about three to pre-teen; all playing together. It was obvious that they were pretty excited about it being Christmas, so we figured; what the hey, lets get them jacked-up even more on sugar. Actually, we cleared it with their moms, who were out raking in the yard. 

One mom waved the kids over and they descended on Bea like a pack of hungry elves. It was funny to see her circled by a boisterous gaggle of eager children, all with their hands outstretched. After the gym, on the way back we passed the group of mothers, which had swelled to five or six in number. One of them asked Bea if she had any more sweets left, so she gave them the rest. They dug in and started to eat the candies themselves.

The banana truck, every Saturday morning.



A well tended red ground yard in Redground.



Inside our supermarket - it's open every day.

----------


## Lady Jane

WOW, I love that banana truck. Looks like a lovely Christmas day.

----------


## Kahuna3

Christmas is done and gone. I feel like a new chapter is beginning, I have things to share . . . 

This morning we walked back from the gym  the journey of 1,000 beeps. Things are getting back to normal, people out and about, everything is open. Since Christmas, there are noticeably more tourists in town; however, there seem to be fewer goats. 

We had the gym to ourselves again so we cranked up the A/C and the music. Some of the lyrics this morning are interesting. Gone are the Christmas carols, were back to: _Down at the Ho-tel motel, take a dirty picture of me  CLICK! and Im drinking rum and Red Bull . . .  blah, blah, blah._ And it just goes downhill from there. Good beats though. 

I wonder, why do people feel compelled to broadcast their tales of debauchery? 

Exiting the super, cooled-down gym and walking out onto the hot parking lot it feels like entering a sauna; shocking. So much so that Bea lost her focus momentarily and stepped into a mound of fresh doggie poop. Theres a lot of it here, poop that is. Not just doggy poop, but horse poop and goat poop too. You gotta watch your step. Its like walking around downtown Paris.

On the way back we checked out the new grocery store on the Sav road, right across from the bus park. Its called Zhangs Wang or something like that  brand new, clean organized and A/Ced. Same items on the shelf as everywhere else, mind you.

Back on the sidewalk outside the store a guy approached me and started to ask all the questions, Where you from . . . yadda, yadda. He was looking for an angle that he could work me on. Then he asked, Where you coming from mi friend? 

I kept walking but answered him, The gym.
OK, he said, looking back in that direction. Where you staying?
Redground, I replied. 
Redground? He was a little taken aback.
I nod. 
He considered this for a moment. OK, he said, then turned away.
Ive learned that Redground has a bit of a bad reputation in Negril. Maybe this guy thinks Im a rude bwoy from Redground.

Our walk back towards home takes us past Hammonds bakery. I could go in there and buy stuff every day; they have such good pastries and cakes. As we approach the place I can hear the sweet likkle voices of the gizzadas in the display case inside calling out to me. Kaaahuuuna . . . Kaaahuuna . . . come take us awaaaay!

The aroma of freshly baked goods wafts tantalizingly from the open door. But, exerting great amounts of self-control, we dont stop.

Further on in the little market we get bananas $250J for nine sweet bananas. Then we get a dozen ackee  $150J, which is the going rate. Scallions and thyme are added to our bag. Ill pick up some saltfish in the Hi Lo later. Ackee, saltfish and callaloo will be on the table tonight  I love it and I could eat it every day.

We stop in at the Burger King for tea and coffee and A/C  its getting hot and humid already. We had another torrential downpour last night just after sunset, there are puddles all around and the humidity is way up. We sit in our favorite booth, the one with the view.

This afternoon, we witness a shakedown in the Burger King . . . .
Yah mon, Likkle more . . . 

Please, Sir - may I have more? She didn't like that little piece of bammy.


Night Jasmine bush, its flowers are closed now, but at night - the fragrance that comes from this bush is sensual. 





The computer store - this store is actually a reclaimed refrigeration unit of an old truck, mounted up on concrete piers.

----------


## ekfa51

enjoy so much reading your posts!...thank you!

----------


## Hussyband

I love that the computer store sells wata and bag juice, along with nitro.

My favorite trip report by the way...

----------


## Kellc1

Kahuna - A new follower to your posts.  I am enjoying reading your posts, from my office in western Minnesnowda.  Almost record cold December this year, and the forecast is not improving going into January.  I long for those humid days on the beach.  I would like to say "come soon", but have 49 days, 14 hours, 59 minutes, and a bit to wait............Feb 15.  We have stayed at Point Village, and at Coco, but the last 3 years at Rooms Negril.  We frequent Myrnas, the little bar (Sunnyside?), Ms. Sonias, Best of the West, and many of the other places that you mention in your writings.  I long to be there for 90 nights!!!  LOL!  Last year Ms. Sonia had lost her lease, and was sort of squeezed in between two buildings, with not very much visibility.  The building that she was asked to vacate, wasn't being used when we were there in Feb.  What a shame.  They did not renew her lease, but didn't intend to use the building.  She said that business was down, and that she was barely "making it work".  I felt so bad for her.  I wonder how a person could help her succeed?  We stay at Rooms, and the one thing they do not have is a good kitchen and bar.  I wonder if they could maybe sell "Ms. Sonia" patties or something?  I know the manager Ms. Grant.  Maybe we can have a sit down when I am there this year.  I would sure hate to not have Ms. Sonia patties as one of our lunch options!  Such a sweat lady.
I will continue to live vicariously through your writings!  Thank you!  Respect. - KC

----------


## Kahuna3

> I love that the computer store sells wata and bag juice, along with nitro.
> My favorite trip report by the way...


Hussyband, the selection available in the store is why I took the photo, but I forgot to point it out. Thanks. And thanks!

kellc1 - I'm happy to bring a little warmth to Minnesota.  :Smile: 

Back to the Burger King . . . . . .

Ive read comments by people on this board disparaging the Burger King in Negril . . . . Like it doesnt belong there and its a blight on the landscape. Thats probably because BK is a big multi-national and represents fast-food and all that is bad in the American fast-food culture, including the apparent exploitation of low-wage workers. OK, I get that. But the Negril BK is very, very Jamaican. Go in there sometime, check it out, you may be surprised. It is extremely popular with the residents of Negril. Besides, its the nearest thing to a coffee shop that you will find in the town center.

I sit in the booth and gaze out the window. A fisherman is cleaning his morning catch where the concrete pier meets the beach. Three magnificent frigate birds whirl above him, floating on their long, delicate wings and changing direction effortlessly with flicks of their forked tails. They swoop gracefully down to skim the water to pick up the scraps thrown out by the fisherman. 

Beyond the fisherman the waters of Long Bay are calm and flat, reflecting an iron sky. It looks like rain. Booby Cay . . . magical, mysterious, enticing . . . with its tiny white slash of beach, lies off in the distance.

What a view!  Yeah . . . and Im sitting in a Burger King. Sometimes I just have to pinch myself.

A young guy walks by us headed for the counter. Half his ass is bulging out the top of his shorts. Its OK though - he has his Christmas boxers on  green and red with little candy canes. Bea, who is sitting facing the door, says she saw the guy pulling his pants lower before coming through the door. There are three other young guys inside who also have their shorts pulled way down revealing the shape of their buns pushing through their boxers. Seems like a new thing here.

Three cops wander in. Two in uniforms and one with a Police vest on, otherwise in street clothes; probably undercover. They walk slowly around the booths, checking people out. They stop in front of one of the shorts-down-low dudes. They have him stand up and raise his arms. They frisk him; pull everything out of his pockets. They go through all his stuff, ask him a few questions. Guess hes OK because they let him go, and they didnt even tell him to pull up his pants. Apparently it was just a spot check  good to see, actually. None of the other customers paid too much attention to what was going on. Last week, right around sunset, I saw the same three cops patrolling in the Corner Bar.

We visit the BK for coffee every few days, its our coffee shop. Theres an older gent whos been in there having his morning coffee every time weve been there. And hes there again this morning. Bea has been watching him. She leans towards me and whispers conspiratorially, That guy has a small bottle of rum cream and hes been sneaking it into his coffee. 

Good idea, I reply. 

Yes, she says, We should bring our bottle next time.

Ive got the salt-fish soaking and Ive de-seeded the ackee. Tonight we are going down to the beach, hopefully there will be a nice sunset.

Tomorrow I have a special photo to share with you. Well . . . I like it.

Likkle more . . 

OK, I like cats.


Home made plantain chips - splash on a little Pika Peppah . . . wash em down with a Stripe - heaven.


Bea - her first day at her new job.

----------


## Kahuna3

Went for a walk yesterday along the new sidewalk. Early in the morning it's great, lots of shade. We love it.
A wonderful addition to Negril.

Here are a few photos from the walk.

This afternoon, I have something really nice to show you  :Smile: 


It would be even better if people didn't park their cars on the damn sidewalk, but . . . I'm just sayin . . . 
 


This is from just one walk.
 


 

They park on the sidewalk everywhere.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I noticed all the cars parked on the sidewalk while I was there too! Maybe the police will realize this is a new source to raise money.

----------


## Bnewb

KAHUNA....you didn't have to take a pic of our car...LOL!

Just kidding...we noticed an increase on the sidewalk as of yesterday also...annoying! The police were having the drivers move their cars a month or so ago...apparently they'll have to do it again. Hard to change some people's habits apparently.

----------


## Crusher

Sidewalk looks great. I agree that its a bit annoying that its being used as a parking lot. I will see for myself in two weeks. Thanks for the pics and report sir its keeping me sane in the weather. We had a couple of nice days but a blizzard and back to -30C again today....sigh!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluez

Hmmm...Looks like they are parking as they did prior to the sidewalk going in, so they can park close to their home.  I've seen this lots, they park close as possible so they can hear if anybody is trying to steal or take parts of their vehicles.

----------


## kaycee

Sidewalk looks nice minus the cars.

----------


## Kahuna3

> I noticed all the cars parked on the sidewalk while I was there too! Maybe the police will realize this is a new source to raise money.


That's exactly the thought that I had - a great source of revenue.

Bnewb - I know your car, I didn't post the shot I have of it parked on the sidewalk  :Smile: 

Sorry I'm late this afternoon - power outage then internet problems. It rained a lot here today, fifth day in a row.

But, I have something nice to show you  :Smile:   At least, I think it's nice.

There is a family with about a half dozen kids living next to us. The kids are always out playing in the yard, more so lately because Jamaican kids get three weeks off over Christmas. One of the young boys got a big box of firecrackers for Christmas. How do know this? Well, hes been popping them off, one every minute or so, since Christmas morning. He must have been given thousands of them. Why would a father buy firecrackers for his eight year old son? I dunno. Just what we need around here, more noise.

Speaking of family - - when someone asks you, How many brothers and sisters do you have? How long does it take you to answer the question?  Three seconds, Id wager, or less, maybe. Easy question right? But maybe not so easy for some Jamaicans.

We were talking to a Jamaican man the other day and Bea asked him the question. This man is about forty years old.  He canted his head to one side and started to count. There were some Ahhhs and he moved his fingers and muttered to himself. Finally, after about 30 seconds of heavy cogitation he said, Me ave tree sistahs. Then he started muttering again and counting on his fingers, Ahhh, four . . Devon,im dead, lemme see. Then after a considerable lapse, he said, Ahhh, me ave six bruddahs, one dead, so tree sistahs, five bruddahs, an me, dats ten.

 Bea continued talking with him, but I was wondering why it took him so long to answer such a simple, common question. Then I realized what the reason must be. He wasnt counting up the members of one big fambly living under one roof. He was counting up half-brothers and half-sisters, several of whom he probably wasnt raised with. And then theres maybe-brothers, and half-cousins, and  well it could be complicated. Its the baby-momma and baby-poppa thing.

If youve been reading this trip-report/blog for a while youll know that one of the things that I love about Jamaica is the natural foliage. Even the weeds here are beautiful. No, Im not reefer-ing to THAT weed, which is quite stunning, but thats another topic altogether. 

Have you ever walked past something a thousand times and not really noticed it? Maybe not, but it happens to me. And just the other day, right here in Negril, something that Id passed by literally hundreds of times suddenly jumped out at me.

We were walking along One Love Drive, just below Dead Mans Corner. It was a little before sunset, so the rays of the setting sun were slanting low across the land. As usual, I was walking with my eyes down so as to not step in any dog or goat shyte. I glanced up to check my bearings and thats when I saw it. A huge, magnificent, lone cottonwood tree, standing on the sea shore. Its leaves were brightly-side lit by the low rays of the settling sun. It was breathtakingly beautiful; one of those moments that stops you in your tracks. I stared at it, wide eyed and in awe. 

The cottonwood sits on a small, rocky spit of land, directly across from the Quality Traders supermarket (the lime green building).

I snapped a few shots, but didnt come anywhere near to capturing its splendour. Check it out for yourself one day.

----------


## booger

Love those cottonwood trees. The Llantrisant property has several huge examples that you can see from the road if you stop and take a peek.

----------


## Lady Jane

Gorgeous.... Mommy and I admired the big Cottonwood tree at the Negril Lighthouse. Amazing!

----------


## Crusher

That tree is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Oh, that tree! I have stopped and just looked at that tree several times, I actually walked right under it one time ,not really sure why but its a really cool tree!

----------


## poolguywindsor

That also reminded me there is a plant that grows in Jamaica with a distinct smell, kinda smells like onions. There are some of them out towards the Westender, and they are all over the Southcoast? Does anyone know what I mean? The name of that plant?

----------


## Kahuna3

PGW  I agree, that tree is special somehow. Im going to walk over to it and stand under it, good idea. I wonder how long it has been there, maybe 40 or 50 years?

Booger  Ive admired the group of cottonwoods in the Lantrisant property many times, I really like the one that has all the other plants growing on it, really spectacular.

Apologies to those of you who read my teaser and were anticipating something really exciting  and just got a photo of a tree  :Smile:  But I love the natural beauty of this island, and that tree blows me away. 


OK, now I want to talk about dogs: 
Years back, when I first started coming to Jamaica, the people here did not like dogs. No question about it, it was quite obvious. They would yell at the dogs, throw things at them, kick them or hit them with sticks and brooms, whatever was handy. And the dogs would, in general, give Jamaicans a wide berth when passing. In short, the dogs were treated like dogs. But now, apparently, Jamaicans love dogs. 

Nowadays there are as many pet dogs around as there are strays. Obvious by the collars they wear, the well-fed look and general good appearance. There are also many, many stray dogs. I mean there are hundreds of them. They are obvious by their mangy, scruffy, starved look. Many of them have injuries and have scars on their hides. But they arent chased away like they used to be. And then theres the category of not-a-pet, but not-a-stray. There are lots of semi-cared for dogs around too.

At night the dogs, pets and strays alike, howl and bark to each other over long distances. I sit out in the evening and I hear the dogs communicating back and forth. In the morning its the roosters crowing to each other across the yards. In the evening, its a symphony of barking dogs. Also, in the morning, the dogs like to crap on the side of the roads.

Speaking of dogs; yesterday we were walking the last section of road up to our place. Across the road from us there are two pet dogs. I saw them through the fence. They were playing. It looked like they had a big stuffed toy and were wrestling with it. Something didnt quite seem right so I stopped to get a better look. Then I noticed that the stuffed toy that they were playing with was moving its legs and had feathers. It was a brown chicken. There are a lot of chickens that roam around up around our place. It looked like one of them had wandered into the wrong yard and paid the price. Bonus meal for the dogs - bad day for the chicken. 

Later I talked to the gardener that works the property. Hes an older gentleman with years of hard work etched into his face and posture. He said the dogs had killed his only chicken, and that hed had plans for it; no doubt involving a pot, spices and some vegetables. He said the dogs didnt eat the chicken, just killed it and played with it a while. I asked him if the boss, the owner of the pets, would pay him for his chicken. He smiled ruefully and shook his head, No, mon.

One more thing about dogs. As Ive mentioned, we have a ferocious guard dog, Luna. She visits us every day, looking for a brushing and a scratch behind the ears. The next time we were in the Hi Lo, I thought maybe Luna would like a little bone to gnaw on, so I went to the butcher shop in the back. The guy behind the counter was helping another customer, a Chinese dude.

When I had the opportunity I asked the butcher if he had any dog bones. He gave me this really weird, pained look, and said, What? 

The Chinese dude smiled at me. I nodded at him.

So I repeated myself, Do you have any dog bones?

Again, the bewildered look, You mean for soup?

Then I realized that he thought I was this crazy tourist guy who was asking him if he had any dog meat for sale, like maybe a leg of dog.

No, no, I explained, like a bone for a dog to eat.

The butchers look changed from puzzled to offended, No, mon, we dont ave no dog food!

One of thousands . . . . good girl!


This will be our last stop on New Years Eve - in fact, our last stop of the year. If those girls are there, I'll post a photo for sure.


Check out the admission charge 'GOOD OVER EVEL'  They misspelled the 'Evil' part of it, but literally it means. 'No charge, but come to party (the good), not to make trouble (the evil).'

----------


## walter

It would be interesting to learn the estimated age of the cotton tree. A few years ago I spoke with the Doctor, who owns the property and learned that the main house was built before The Great Russian Revolution [1917].

----------


## ackee

Laffin OUT Loudly..picturing the exchange with the butcher ..... he WAS offended.... but bless your heart. How would you know ?? hehehehe The Chinese in Jamaica have always been accused of eating and serving dogmeat... (laffin) by the locals. They are very sensitive and get really angry wen the subject comes up. He must have been thinking yu had big cohones to come into his store to tease him to his face. Had a local posed that question the way yu did, he would have certainly run them out of the store..(laffin)
I am enjoying your candid observances  of the local culture..and the pictures..

----------


## Jamadian

I just caught up with all your posts. Love reading you're adventures in Negril.
If I were ever to be reincarnated and had to come back as something other than a human, I'd want to come back as a cottonwood tree living on a beach or cliff in Jamaica. What a beautiful tree, I could see us sitting on one of it's branches with not a care in the world while we embrace the surroundings. Nice...

----------


## Bluez

I look forward to reading your posts everyday.  That's so funny about the dog bone.... still chuckling  :Big Grin:

----------


## HillCityGurl

This was my thought when I saw the Cotton Wood Tree pic...

Cottonwood fallin' like snow in July
Sunset, riverside (seaside), 4 wheel drives
In a tail light circle

Roll down the windows, turn it on up
Pour a little crown (insert redstripe)  in a dixie cup
Get the party started

Just couldn't resist.   

I also love trees and natural surroundings.  It was beautiful.

----------


## Lady Jane

LOL that butcher story is to funny. I feel bad the man lost is brown chicken hopefully he will have something else to prepare for a meal or three. I was told the cottonwood tree at the Lighthouse was 80 years old. Imagine cutting that down and making canoes out of it years ago? Must have been such hard work

----------


## Kahuna3

> I was told the cottonwood tree at the Lighthouse was 80 years old. Imagine cutting that down and making canoes out of it years ago? Must have been such hard work


That's interesting that the Lighthouse cottonwood is 80 years old. I'm going to try to find out how old the big Lantrissant tree is. I'm so glad they don't cut them down for canoe building anymore.



Its a beautiful day here today. Hot, sunny, a nice breeze, blue skies. I wonder if it will rain again this afternoon, if so it will be the seventh consecutive afternoon with rain. But its all good.

This morning we went for a walk down to Charela for coffee. On the way back through town we picked up some things at the market; bananas, ackee, tomatoes, jack fruit, and oranges. But nobody has any eggs. Third day straight  no eggs. Whaaa gwaan?

So tomorrow is New Years Eve. You know how they lower the ball in Times Square?  that would be the N.Y. Times Square, not the one in Negril. Well theres a rumor going around town that The Corner Bar is going to be lowering a goat from the highest part of the hanging tree.

Speaking of Times Square  in Negril this time. You now know where to get the King Gizzadas. Good. We went back there recently and I slowly devoured every morsel of another King Gizzada, (OMG!). It was a hot day, but Ive got to warn you  Its really cold in there, and Im not talkin about the A/C. You know the Seinfeld episode on the Soup Nazi? Yeah, like that. The wait staff in there are the King Gizzada Nazis. Cold, brutha, cold, cold, cold.

Weve been here a month now. Wow, that was quick! Funny how things that I would gawk at the first week I was here are beginning to look just normal now. Not entirely, but its starting to go that way. Of course its natural that the sense of newness gradually fades away. On top of that, I've settled into my groove and I'm getting lazy now.

So, with the accumulation of days spent here, it becomes more difficult for me to see, feel and write about new experiences and to craft pithy impressions. (read . . . Im running out of new material) For example, I dont even hear the tree frogs now, except after a rain when they seem to sing three times as loud. Walking by a yard in the morning and hearing a rooster (or three) crow the rising sun seems perfectly natural. Indeed it is. But during my first week here I would have slowed my pace, turned my head and grinned. Today I picked up my hat from the railing and a gecko jumped out of it. I didnt give it a second thought, until just now.

I guess Im saying that Ill keep on posting, but probably not as frequently. I wont post for the sake of posting, Ill only do so when I feel I have something worthwhile. But I will keep posting.


Now for some blatant self-promotion: For those that don't know, I have two published books that are set in Negril, a travelogue and a novel. You can find them on Amazon;

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...oland%20reimer


Likkle more . . . 




One of my favorite people on the beach, sweet Myrna!


Fresh fish at the fishing village market.

----------


## rennie69

Kuhuna3 just remember you go to long between submitting reports and pictures and DIF for the rest of us escalates and that would be torture  :Frown:

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks again for the ride!

----------


## Bnewb

> On the way back through town we picked up some things at the market; bananas, ackee, tomatoes, jack fruit, and oranges. But nobody has any eggs. Third day straight – no eggs. Whaaa gwaan?


Yup...believe it or not we're low on chicken, beer bottles & eggs so far this season....

----------


## VVHT

K3,

Love the pic of Myrna! No problems with the blatant self promotion!

Keep posting!

Thanks,

VVHT

----------


## Big_frank

K3, even if you have little to say; please continue posting pictures of the flora and fauna when you get a chance. 
Soon come.

----------


## walter

Your books are so good and informative, they should be made compulsory for all visitors to Negril.
Please keep writing !

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Thanks again K3.....we will have to be on our best behavior when we go see the gizzada nazi. 
Your likkle observations will still be appreciated whether it's once a day....or once a month. 
(p.s. you just sold another book)  :Cool:

----------


## Hussyband

There is a you tube video... Makos kitchen?  ... I will have to check on the name.  Anyway, it is a series of videos some guys took of this Jamaican fellow cooking multiple meals.  One of them, he is cooking eggs, and going on about how "Jamaicans" (his words, not mine) prefer eggs from the market, because they are better.  Kind of made me laugh, as I try and buy farm eggs when and where I can in the US, avoiding the market eggs.

----------


## Lady Jane

Ty K3, great visuals. Post when you can

----------


## Kahuna3

It rained again late yesterday afternoon; a heavy downpour lasting about forty minutes. Then it cleared up and the stars came out. There are puddles all over the place and the ground is soaked. The tropical sun heats the earth and the humidity soars. Bea loves it – says it’s good for her skin. Great for the plants too, they’e flourishing. I find it kind of hot.

Walking to the gym this morning, about half way there, I felt a gentle brush on my skin just below my calf. I looked down; we’d picked up another ‘dog friend’. She followed us all the way there and waited outside the door until we were done. She’s a smallish, regular looking kind of beach dog. Pretty well fed, actually. I gave her some fresh pipe water in a bowl from the gym. She sniffed it but didn’t drink. I named her Tessanne. 

We walked back towards center town. Tessanne must have been thirsty because she drank from the first mud puddle she came across. Bea popped into Zhang’s Wang and bought a small can of cocktail wieners, for Tessanne. She opened the can and offered the dog a wiener. Tessanne sniffed at it but she didn’t eat it. I don’t blame her, I wouldn’t eat one of those things either.

Center Town was very busy, even busier than it was Christmas Eve. Everybody seems happy too. All pumped up for New Year’s it seems. 

We stopped in at Hammond’s for coco bread. The place was jammed, patties and baked goods literally flying out of there. The young lady behind the counter had her hair up in curlers, the foam-covered, bendy kind. We saw many women walking around with their hair in curlers. One woman had her hair covered in a shower cap kind of thingy. I love the way Jamaican women dress up and do their hair and makeup; they look soo goood.

Ladies, maybe you have experienced this: Some Jamaican men will rudely butt in front of you when you are in a queue? They hold their money out and order in a loud voice. It happens to Bea frequently. But today she stood her ground. She wouldn’t let the guy butt in and she held her money out and ordered loudly, right there in the Hammond Bakery – you go girl!

Then we went and picked up some more stuff – seems we shop for a little bit of food almost every day. Unlike back at home where we go to Costco once a week and come out with two hundred pounds of stuff. We stopped in at several places, here’s what we picked up: ackee, tomatoes, water crackers, papayas, diet coke for rum mix, callaloo, onions, plantain chips and six packs of jackass corn. What’s jackass corn, you might ask?  Little snack biscuits, see the photo below. I love ‘em, but not as much as gizzadas.

Tessanne stuck with us the whole way. I introduced her to a group of six Jehovah’s Witness ladies who were standing on the sidewalk at the traffic circle. When they heard that I’d named the dog Tessanne, two laughed out loud and one said, “Oh no, not Tessanne!”  Then she asked, “Does she sing for you?”
“Yes,” I replied.
“I guess it’s OK then,” she said. Then she offered me a Watchtower.

We also scored six eggs at the Quality Traders! We had to ask at the cash, because the egg racks were empty. They had a limited supply of eggs hidden in a cabinet near the cash. I felt like we were buying contraband. In fact the whole store looked like it had been ransacked by a voracious mob. There are lots of new arrivals in town who are stocking up.

So we are ready for New Year’s Eve; we’re having some guests over tonight before we strike out for the beach.

Right now I hear loud music coming up from town, which is not unusual, but today it’s earlier and louder than normal. Celine Dion (arrrrgghhh!) and Kenny Rogers feature prominently. They must be ‘testing’ their speakers.

We’re looking forward to this evening. Tonight we’re gonna party like it’s 1989 – because back then, I could really party.

Happy New Year Y’all!!!!

Likkle more . . . . . . 


Oranges that are green.


Another view of a Cottonwood tree, this one out front at Charela's


Jackass Corn - but no corn listed in the ingredients?

----------


## kaycee

I get cut in line alot too. I guess they think I'm standing there for decoration or something?? Lol!

----------


## ackee

those "green oranges" look like tangerines..
Jackass corn..is flour and the grated coconut with sugar and spices..no baking powder so it is tuff enuf to bruk out yu teet!
love the angle of the pic of the tree

----------


## Bluez

Never heard of Jackass Corn... where de ginger bulla dem?

----------


## Lady Jane

I think the green oranges are tangerines too. Snacked on a few in Dec.

----------


## Kahuna3

The good people on this board often ask what they can bring down for some of the more needy people in and around Negril, and lots of people do that. Great. But theres a serious shortage that has recently come to my attention; and its one that you are probably not aware of. This shortage is acute and it affects just one segment of the population here; young men.

But what is this shortage? 

Belts.

Dont laugh. The young men of Negril are having problems keeping their pants up. There are asses hanging out all over the place.

So if you have some spare belts in your closet, and who doesnt? Bring them down, and pass them around. Size 28 thru 30 would be about right.

Nuf said.


Every time we walk through the Cambio/Value Master plaza there is a change guy that calls out, HEY! . . Change, buddy? 

Same dude, every time, like clockwork. HEY! . . Change, buddy? 

Hes probably asked me at least forty or fifty times by now. I always say, No. Or I just shake my head. Sometimes I just flat out ignore him. But Ill tell yah what, its startin to wear on me. 

Usually hes sitting on a curb with a bunch of other change guys or taxi drivers, so he just shouts out. But today he was close enough that he approached me and stepped right up beside me. 

Change, Buddy? Good rate, one hundred five.

That is a good rate, I said. So I give you one hundred Canadian and you give me ten thousand five hundred Jamaican?

Oh . . . ninety-seven for Canadian.

Oh, so you assumed I was American?

He just shrugged his shoulders, Ninety-seven for Canadian, he said again.

I never deal with the change guys, but a couple of years ago, for some odd reason, I succumbed to one of their solicitations and entered into a transaction with him. Of course, he tried to short-change me with the razzle-dazzle money shuffle, but I picked up on it and backed out of the deal at the last minute. I know there are some change guys that are legit, but I think most of the ones that approach you on the street are shysters and hustlers. 

So, I wasnt about to go for the ninety-seven for Canadian that Id just been offered. But I thought Id have a go at stopping the change guy from shouting at me every time that I passed. So I said to him, Listen, I never deal with change guys, nothing personal, I just dont. So, Im gonna save you some time. Take a good look at me, I pointed to my face. 

Yeah, he said.

I am never, ever, going to change money with you. Never. So the next time you see my face, you can save yourself some time and just dont bother asking. 

Sounds harsh, but I said it as nicely as I could.

OK, he said, and walked away.

Next time I passed him he looked me right in the face and said, HEY! . . Change, buddy?

This sign was posted on New Year's morning. Just in case you need an early break from reality.


This is where Jango works, now that he's been unchained. Smith's barber shop.


I love this notice - come and learn bar tending - at the Catholic Church.


This is put up by a gym - workout - then get shyte-faced on jello shots. I'm thinking of going.

----------


## Crusher

Yeah those change guys can be annoying as heck sometimes.

We travel around Negril with our friend Doc most of the time so it weeds out some of the chatter that we would get normally on our own. I know they are just trying to make a living and I can respect that but I have been around and don't appreciate someone trying to hustle me.

I have even had to correct some of the workers in the Cambio a time or two with counting errors. It happens.

I don't know how much those guys actually make in a day but its gotta be worth it because they are out there rain or shine!

----------


## goldilocks

[QUOTE=Kahuna3;118352]

Next time I passed him he looked me right in the face and said, “HEY! . . Change, buddy?”

Yes suh!  Nohing you can do to stop a man from trying..................

----------


## Lady Jane

Is his name Eric? Persistent guy? I think I met him ( no I don't exchange $ with the "boys")

----------


## Onceyougo

On the Coconuts International pic:  Sadly, they had no brownies yesterday evening - I didn't ask about the mushrooms.  Just a tease I guess...  :Frown:

----------


## Lola

heh heh on the 'change money?' guy; I've been here a few years and he still calls to me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## callme2

Wow, I miss my Negril!  I haven't been home for 3 years, and haven't been on this forum for a long time.
Thanks for posting!  Everything looks so different.
I have to get back soon!
Thanks again, and cheers.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Is his name Eric? Persistent guy? I think I met him ( no I don't exchange $ with the "boys")


Didn't ask him his name. Persistent?!! Yes, as persistent as a mosquito in your ear in the middle of the night.


Another beautiful day here in Negril. It hasnt rained for a few days now, so the humidity is down and it feels cooler. Cooler in relative terms, of course. Back home its -27C with a -39C wind chill. When its that cold, the snow crunches when you walk on it. 

If I was back home I would be in hibernation mode  sometimes, when the weather is real bad, I dont leave the house for three or four days. So Im happy to be here in Jamaica! The windows are all open, the birds are singing and I can hear children playing in the yard next door.  And we have another two months here   :Smile: 

Weve noticed that things have quieted down quite a bit since the big, frenetic lead-up to Christmas and New Years. No more loud music coming up from town and the frequency of the advertising cars driving through the neighbourhood  the cars with loudspeakers on the roof  has dropped right off. Even the dogs have chilled out. Quieter is better.

This morning we were walking up Hermitage Road, returning with our daily haul of groceries. I was feeling like a packhorse; sweat on my brow, trudging up an incline, my backpack loaded down and carrying heavy black grocery bags in each hand. We rounded a curve and someone called out, Hello, Bea! 

It was a male voice. I glanced in the direction from which it had come. I didnt see anyone, but we were walking past a small raised clapboard house. It was perched precariously on pinnacles of mortared stones. The windows were slatted, half open. I assumed the man had called from within. 

Hi! Bea called, and waved toward the house.
All right, the voice answered.
Whos that? I asked
Mikey, she replied.
Mikey?
Yup, Mikey.
Whos Mikey?
Oh, he saw me walking alone the other day and he walked with me a bit and asked me if I had a Jamaican boyfriend.
. . .  and? I asked.
I told him I was all set. 

A white woman walking alone in Negril is likely to be approached by a Jamaican man (or a steady stream of them!) and propositioned. They are constantly on the lookout to recruit a sugar momma from foreign who will provide them with money and trinkets for their company. The ideal situation for the man would be to have a virtual harem of several sugar mommas who wire him money throughout the year and bring presents down when they come to visit.

We have a new friend, Toya.  A young Jamaican woman. Weve had some interesting conversations with her. More later.

Likkle more . . . .

This is a new store on the Sav road across from the bus park. They mashed down a big block house that was there before. Check out the parking. The owner is related to the Chiny Man store owner in town.


Perfect palm, perfect sky, perfect day - Negril


Sometimes I wish I had a better camera for opportunities like this.

----------


## slimjim

“Hi!” Bea called, and waved toward the house.
“All right,” the voice answered.
“Who’s that?” I asked
“Mikey,” she replied.
“Mikey?”
“Yup, Mikey.”
“Who’s Mikey?”
“Oh, he saw me walking alone the other day and he walked with me a bit and asked me if I had a Jamaican boyfriend.”
“. . . and?” I asked.
“I told him I was all set.” 
Too funny!

----------


## Jamadian

_"Sometimes I wish I had a better camera for opportunities like this."_

Everytime you post pictures I wish I was the guy behind the camera taking them, even with your camera :-)

----------


## booger

And the next three post are quotes.....

"A white woman walking alone in Negril is likely to be approached by a Jamaican man (or a steady stream of them!) and propositioned. They are constantly on the lookout to recruit a ‘sugar momma’ from foreign who will provide them with money and trinkets for their ‘company’. The ideal situation for the man would be to have a virtual harem of several sugar mommas who wire him money throughout the year and bring presents down when they come to visit."


*really???????

i hadn't noticed this before. Is this why the line is so long at Western Union? Is this why beach boys get territorial when speaking to a white chick?

Seriously though, I cannot even imagine how some of these dudes do it. Vick's Vapor Rub?*

----------


## Kahuna3

> And the next three post are quotes.....
> 
> *really???????
> 
> i hadn't noticed this before. Is this why the line is so long at Western Union? Is this why beach boys get territorial when speaking to a white chick?
> 
> Seriously though, I cannot even imagine how some of these dudes do it. Vick's Vapor Rub?*



I know, for people who have visited Negril I'm stating the obvious. But when I'm writing I have a particular reader in mind, and that person knows very little about Negril.

By the way Booger, your comment in another thread about a 62 year old person in the context of a senior citizen hurt me, bro. Cut me right to the quick  :Smile: 

Vick's Vapor Rub!?  I'm speechless!

----------


## Lady Jane

Lol

----------


## Kahuna3

> Everytime you post pictures I wish I was the guy behind the camera taking them, even with your camera :-)


Jamadian - Your time will soon come.


I just had a Jamaica moment; I was out in the yard looking around and checking the weather (its cloudy) when I observed six little green parrots gathered in an ackee tree. They squawked at each other for a few minutes, hopped from branch to branch, and then flew off in a loose gaggle to who knows where. Its the first time Ive seen these parrots in the wild. Theyre called the yellow-billed amazon and are endemic to the island. It was so cool to see them!

Heres another Jamaica moment:
Did you know that the coconut is the only food that goes into the body and washes the heart? the man asked me. He was selling jelly coconuts from the back of his truck which was loaded with coconuts and sugar cane.

No, I wasnt aware of that, I replied.

Yah, mon, it does, he assured me, it cleans aroun de heart. He gestured with his hands, like he was washing a heart, I guess.

I was thirsty, so I said, Well, in that case youd better give me one. My heart could do with some cleaning.

Two hundred, he said.


We call it Dead Mans Corner. Others call it Mandrix Corner for reasons unknown to me. Most people know it by The Church Corner. But all will agree; its a dangerous piece of road to walk on, no matter what you call it. It could rightly be called Dead Womans Corner, since a woman who was walking the road was run down by a truck there not long ago. Sadly, she died.

The corner is blind in both directions, its sharp and its on a hill. On one side there is a tall concrete wall which completely blocks the visibility of vehicles entering the corner. That is where the woman was run down. We often take the alternate route down into center-town, specifically to avoid Dead Mans Corner. 

The corner is tricky to negotiate while walking; there is no sidewalk. When walking westbound, up the hill, we stop just before the corner on a grassy verge and look back along the road. We wait until we see a big gap in the approaching traffic and then book it up the hill and around the corner. Most locals just walk blithely around the corner, leaving it to fate whether they will make it unscathed to the safer part of the road.

For the most part, drivers approaching from either direction dont slow down a bit, they just lean on the horn and take it on good faith that they wont run someone down.

If and when the proposed West End sidewalk materializes, it will be a great day for people who walk this section of the road. Until then, we will be very careful, fully alert and cross our fingers when we walk Dead Mans Corner.

Dead Man's Corner


Yeah!!  Chicken has arrived at the Corner Bar.


23/7 - gone but not forgotten. I loved that place, and I miss it.

----------


## Lorax2

Kahuna, Mandrix was the British version of Quaaludes. Back in the old days (before my time) they were supposedly easy to acquire, and contributed to many crashes on that corner...so the story goes  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

> Kahuna, Mandrix was the British version of Quaaludes. Back in the old days (before my time) they were supposedly easy to acquire, and contributed to many crashes on that corner...so the story goes


Yes that's true. That was then...this is now

----------


## Crusher

In our group of Friends the Corner Bar is referred to as Charlies Bar. Mostly because our friend Charlie could have bought the place with the amount of Red Stripe he has drank there over the years.

I look forward to visiting it a few times while we are on this reach!  :Smile:

----------


## Kimbobwee

Mandrix Corner,,,,,hhhmmmmmmm.   Not sure if I ever heard that term before.......you, K3??  Stay out of the way,.....otherwise, your **** gets run over!  Have  a Nice Day.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Yeah, that was the name back in the days of the wild, wild West (End). I think it is actually spelled Mandrax but by any name it has been a deadly area to walk. I haven't heard that term in years. The West End was very different back then, much more rustic. Does the name Rocky Dell's jog any old timers memories?

----------


## davevols

> We often take the alternate route down into center-town, specifically to avoid Dead Man’s Corner.


Could you share this info?  

We usually try to walk fast while glued against the wall

----------


## Big_frank

Yes; we walk all over and would appreciate any advise. 
I'll admit we practically cling to the Church side wall and pray a lot while walking this stretch aback to Seastar.

----------


## jan24

The Corner Bar is where?
Glued to the wall, that's what we do also.

----------


## Kahuna3

OK, time for a good ole caption contest.

I spotted this little guy - a fine specimen of the Jamaican Cactus Erectus - in a vacant lot not far from our place. Standing proud and tall. Only in Jamaica.

We need a caption or a nick-name for this fellow.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Bluez

How about "Spike" for the cactus

----------


## rennie69

With a warped imagination like mine it looks like a fellow standing with his arms up and a big bamboo sticking out :-)

----------


## jan24

Oh My , the Penis guy!

----------


## Lorax2

Dick Hertz ?

----------


## Mike_D

"Don't shoot! It's not loaded!"

----------


## Lorax2

Hugh Jorgen ?

----------


## Lady Jane

" Fishy", isn't that a Tuna Cactus?

----------


## justchuck

I just wanted to Thank You for the gizzada tip,  they were delicious!

----------


## Cliffside

Looks Yummy, gotta find that place when we get there on Wednesday, these next two days are going to be unbearable. Thanks for the tip K3.

----------


## BCBud

> Dick Hertz ?


now that is too funny!

----------


## Lola

Church Corner - I carry a face rag or some kind of bag/pack that I can flash/swing with the hand nearest the traffic lane, it puts a few more inches 'out there' for drivers to notice.  


The little cactus at his feet needs a name too!

----------


## ackee

I usually cross the street to the other side..just for this (deadman ) stretch...Usually I walk facing the traffic

----------


## Kahuna3

We went for a long walk today from our place in Redground out to Ricks Cafe. Being Sunday morning, we figured we would take advantage of the lighter traffic and check out the West End.

On the way down Hermitage Road we met some kids, a girl and a boy, walking down the street. They were about five and eight years old. The young boy looked up and me and said, Yuh goa beage?

The way he said it, I thought he was asking me something about garbage. Pardon, I said. Yuh goa beage? he repeated. Then his older sister asked us, Are you going to the beach? 

They were both dressed in swimming suits and were quite excited to be going down to the beach. I thought it was a little odd that they were so keen, but then realized that they probably didnt get down to the beach that often.

Tomorrow they will be returning to school after their three week Christmas break.

We walked the West End Road, which was scary. On the way we stopped in at Three Dives to admire the seascape there. Breathtaking! At Ricks we waited in the shade of the wall there for a taxi. 
OK, I wont have to do that again for the next ten years, Bea said. 
I agreed with her  it wasnt a relaxing stroll.


Weve befriended a tall, pretty, young Jamaican woman, Tanya, who lives close to us. (No, this is not the beginning of a kinky episode; sorry . . . at least I dont think it is).

Tanya lives with her boyfriend who works the over-night shift at a place on the beach. He leaves at 7:00pm and comes home at 7:30am and sleeps most of the day. Tanya is currently unemployed but is looking for work. Consequently she has a lot of time on her hands and is therefore, in her own words, So BORED! In fact, she is so bored that she often comes over and visits with us in the evenings.

Bea and Tanya have hit it off, which is surprising considering the age and cultural gaps that separate them.

Tanya is confident, outspoken, expresses her opinion readily and is always about  second from breaking out in a laugh. She has a vivacious smile.

One evening Tanya was over and she spotted Beas computer sitting on the breakfast bar. She asked if she could use it. Bea said yes and Tanya logged into her Facebook account. Tanya has over 2,000 friends. There are only 5,000 people living in Negril.

She proudly showed us one of the 400-odd photos she has on FB. It was a photo of herself and one of her friends when they were recently at a pool party. Some portable hot tubs had been brought into the venue and the girls were encouraged to get wet. The photos showed her and her friend in the hot tub, smiling and hoisting cocktails. They were clad in skimpy bikini bottoms and clingy wet, cut-off t-shirts. I assume this must be normal party behaviour for young Jamaican women. I am generally interested in photography so I examined the photos with interest.

Tanya panned through more of her Facebook photos, including one of another girlfriend of hers, posing with her partner, another woman who looked somewhat like a young boy. Given the attitude that many Jamaicans have regarding gay men, I asked, What do Jamaicans think of lesbians?

Tanya shrugged, We doan care, she replied.

At that point Tanyas cell rang. She looked at the display, Its my boyfriend, she smiled and answered the call. Her smile disappeared immediately. What followed was a four minute conversation that was almost entirely incomprehensible to me. She was clearly exasperated and trying to explain something. One of the phrases that I did catch, that was repeated several times, was, . . . but it was only a pool party!

Soon she was off the phone. She explained that, coincidentally, her boyfriend had just checked her Facebook page and had seen the sexy photos of her posing and drinking in the hot tub. Him vexed at me, she said.






Margaritaville has some new toys

----------


## callme2

Regarding walking the West End road, you probably already know this but, at a certain time of day, when the sun is it a certain spot, it makes it extremely difficult for the drivers to see.   Be careful!

----------


## Beebeluv

> *
> 
> Seriously though, I cannot even imagine how some of these dudes do it. Vick's Vapor Rub?*


lol smelly but tingly...lol

----------


## Beebeluv

> OK, time for a good ole caption contest.
> 
> I spotted this little guy - a fine specimen of the Jamaican Cactus Erectus - in a vacant lot not far from our place. Standing proud and tall. Only in Jamaica.
> 
> We need a caption or a nick-name for this fellow.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Attachment 32539


They Call him HAPPI CACTI....   or just cactus erectus

----------


## Kahuna3

OK Justchuck - glad you liked the King Gizzadas!!


We just got back from our own likkle pub crawl in the lower west end - hit four places, had a nice evening, took Tanya with us, - will post update and photos tomorrow . .. Love the Sky Bar!

Pretty evening in Negril, cool, light breeze - all is good.
Got some great photos to share

.. . .. .  we got so much t'ings to say . . . .
Likkle more . . .
K3

----------


## booger

> OK Justchuck - glad you liked the King Gizzadas!!
> 
> 
> We just got back from our own likkle pub crawl in the lower west end - hit four places, had a nice evening, took Tanya with us, - will post update and photos tomorrow . .. Love the Sky Bar!
> 
> Pretty evening in Negril, cool, light breeze - all is good.
> Got some great photos to share
> 
> .. . .. .  we got so much t'ings to say . . . .
> ...



Man, that right there is my favorite part of Negril. Floating along from bar to bar, slapping some stones, listening to some roots reggae with a bit of dancehall thrown in. I have Mexico booked for my 20th, and I'm struggling to to make the switch. Food for me in Mexico is much better, vibe in Negril is the real deal....... Alright, no one tell Pooper, I'm making the switch......

----------


## chris55

Can't wait to try out this vibe.  I go to Puerto Vallarta every year ( am going with girlfriends at the end of
March).  I love it in old town. I have a number of locals I've become friends with and it adds to the charm.  Too many people go to All Inclusive's and have no idea what a country is like...I always ask when people tell me what they loved about a place and usually it's just comments about a resort...if you don't get your feet wet and leave the resort you could be any in country really... Gonna get my feet wet in Negril  :Cool:

----------


## Oncedeported

Mr. Prickely Dickely

----------


## Sam I Am

> Alright, no one tell Pooper, I'm making the switch......


Damn it Booger.... don't put this pressure on me again... don't want to ruin it  :Smile:

----------


## Kahuna3

So last nite we went on a little pub crawl. This is better told in pictures, rather than words, so here we go


Starting out at the German bar - One German, one Jamaican



An ambush hair braider!!


This little guy was so sweet 2 1/2 months!!  


Funniest line of the night was when the five year old in this photo pointed to the little baby boy and said, "Me him aunt!"


Some babes at the Sky Bar


Nice place for a drink in the evening.


A pool table bar was our last stop - it was a fun night!

----------


## Crusher

Not sure that little guy could get much cuter! Awesome photos!  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I must say.... Nice work on the dates for the evening sir!

----------


## Jamadian

How do you manage to behave when you're hanging with two hot chicks? Oh, pardon me, maybe you didn't behave :-)

----------


## Craig123

The Sky Bar looks pretty cool. Where on the west end is it located?

----------


## Kimbobwee

Sky Bar is the (old) Tenby's.  Right next to Sandra's....a couple lots up from Chicken lavish.  Great pics K3!!  Can't figure out the last bar w/ the pool table?

----------


## Kahuna3

> Sky Bar is the (old) Tenby's.  Right next to Sandra's....a couple lots up from Chicken lavish.  Great pics K3!!  Can't figure out the last bar w/ the pool table?


Hi Kim
The pool table bar doesn't have a name, it's run by Debbie and is on Hermitage Road near the corner, just a little beyond the church and across the road and down a little track. A lot of sharks in there!

----------


## Kahuna3

> I must say.... Nice work on the dates for the evening sir!


I know Flip - I'm a fortunate old dude.   :Smile:   I've been married/with Bea (the blonde) for 23 years.

----------


## Bnewb

> Hi Kim
> The pool table bar doesn't have a name, it's run by Debbie and is on Hermitage Road near the corner, just a little beyond the church and across the road and down a little track. A lot of sharks in there!


That bar is called...Palm Court.
Not sure if that will help...can't remember actually seeing a sign.. :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks for all the updates K3!  This is really great... although I am nervous for your move to the beach.  White Sands is my favorite place, so while I am looking forward to your reports from there in February, I am also sure the reports and photos will make my wait to return even more painful  :Smile:

----------


## T&A

Looks like a fun night all the way around  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> I know Flip - I'm a fortunate old dude.    I've been married/with Bea (the blonde) for 23 years.


I will give you two a shout if I see you next week.

----------


## Kahuna3

It's night and I was just out in the yard looking out over the bay. At the far end I saw the lights of Point Village and Hedo. That's where I stayed on my first visit to Negril in 1976. Except PV wasn't there and Hedo was called Negril Beach Village - or something like that. 

Anyhow, I was wondering what that guy (the young me) would have said if someone had pointed at the far end of the bay and told him that he ('the-older-him') would be up on a hill at the other end of the beach looking back this way in 2014. I probably would have laughed and grabbed another beer.

I gazed out over water for a couple of moments and felt the vast chasm of time that separated me and that young guy.

Just some photos today . . .  lazy or my groove grabbed me, dunno.


More tomorrow . . 


This is the latest in Jamaican lighting pendants. Maybe get a few to put up over you kitchen island? There're cheap.


You can actually eat sea-puss?  Really?  Those sluggy things?



Don't really know what appeals to me in the photo, but something does. Ladies, it's a guy thing.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

That time thing is pretty deep.

----------


## Jamadian

Quote: _Anyhow, I was wondering what that guy (the young me) would have said if someone had pointed at the far end of the bay and told him that he ('the-older-him') would be up on a hill at the other end of the beach looking back this way in 2014. I probably would have laughed and grabbed another beer._ Quote


Or maybe you would have laughed, grabbed another beer and said "that would be cool" !

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Before there was a Bourbon Beach, it was De Buss and it had a pit men's urinal in the middle of the dance area. It had a waist high wall for privacy but it still was weird peeing with people dancing two feet from you. Maybe it still is there, it's been some time for me for Negril.

----------


## Olivia

Kahuna, are you thinking of a sea slug maybe?  Sea Puss is octopus and if cooked right, turns really tender and makes a really _wonderful_ soup.  I had a Sea Puss milkshake once - went down sweet and smooth and creamy at first but about half way through it was no difficult hardship to realize that it would be my first and last one.

----------


## booger

> Kahuna, are you thinking of a sea slug maybe?  Sea Puss is octopus and if cooked right, turns really tender and makes a really _wonderful_ soup.  I had a Sea Puss milkshake once - went down sweet and smooth and creamy at first but about half way through it was no difficult hardship to realize that it would be my first and last one.


yes ma'am.... My driver loves seapuss soup and raved about Bigga's in Green Island.

----------


## booger

Also called SeaCat

----------


## butch

Is that the stand across from negril escape that has the sea-puss soup?? He only had fruit and such a month ago when I was there....great fresh squeezed OJ every morning, but no soup....I would have had that soup every day! They crank some heavy dancehall music at the place next to him, by the barber shop, most nights (Gerryg your friend Sheldon spins tunes there sometimes and is a pretty good DJ). You will get a kick out of the saying on the awning there Kahuna, check it out next time by there

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

I love octopus (sea puss) but I've never tasted any in Jamaica worth a sh!t. If someone wants to recommend a place, I'm in for trying it. EVERYONE I've tried was as tender as a Hankook tyre. I don't know if was cooked too long or not cooked enough but it wasn't very good. Good octopus is a treat.

----------


## msbookpack&go

Try Swordfish on of our Favorites.  Always very tender.  I think they beat the hell out of it (the sea puss)...  Stewed down in coconut milk.

----------


## Kahuna3

Ohh!!  Sea puss is octopus - OK.  I just couldn't imagine making a soup out of those slugs.


For all of you who are suffering up north, specially my friends in Winter Hell (Ottawa) who have to wear crampons on their boots to walk safely outside, I must tell you that the weather here is sunny, hot and lovely and your time soon-come.

The kids are back to school this week. I just saw a taxi bike going by with five on board; two smaller kids seated on the gas tank in front of the driver and two bigger kids seated behind him. All the kids were dressed in their prim uniforms and all were carrying their little backpacks with them. No helmets, of course.

More on Tanya . . .
She was sitting with us the other evening and suddenly she said, Me ave a question to aks you! When me watch de American shows on TV, why do de kids all ave der own beds? Evry time dey go to bed, der is only one kid in de bed!? This was said very quickly, rat-ta-tat-tat. Her rate of speech goes up the more time she spends with us.  

Turns out Tanya never had her own bed growing up, even as a teenager.

Down on the West End Road a car backfired loudly  twice. Immediately, Tanyas expression changed from happy and smiling to one of concern and worry. She glanced at me, her eyebrows raised. 

I think it was a car, I said. 

You sure? she said, looking in the direction of the sound. It was then I noticed that her keychain, lying on the table, had a six-inch switchblade attached to it. Tanya had previously told us that she had spent most of her teenage years growing up in Kingston.

Tanyas boyfriend was working on New Years Eve. But that wasnt going to stop her from going out and ringing in the New Year. When we asked her what her plans were, she told us she was going to get dressed up, then walk with one of her girlfriends down to her boyfriends workplace, give him a kiss and then head back into center town and hang out there. At the moment shed had her hair up in a kerchief and was wearing a ragged Hollister top and some old flannel shorts.

We saw here before she headed out, and did she ever dress up! Tanya is tall and slim; she wore a tight short dress that showed lots of leg and generous cleavage. Her hair was all gussied up and her makeup was done to a T. To finish it off she wore a pair of seven inch, glittery pumps. Given her boyfriends reaction to the Facebook hot-tub photos, Bea and I werent so sure it would be a good idea for her to go and visit her man, the way she was dressed, and all. 

Later on New Years Day we found that her visit hadnt gone as planned. Tanya came and got Bea and they had a long woman to woman discussion. Tanya said she was moving out. Her NYE outfit did not solicit the expected response, in fact, quite the opposite. The drama drew out for the whole day. Tanya spent a lot of time at our place, she was on and off the phone a lot. She said shed had a big bumba argument with her beau, but she didnt really remember what was said.

However, today, shes still around and as happy as ever.

Winner's plaza - where the bike taxis hang out in the morning.


So if I drink a lot of Red Stripe I'll develop a 21 inch waist? Is that what this ad is trying to tell me?


Some shacks on the road across from White Hall Plaza.

----------


## MikeyNYC

> And the next three post are quotes.....
> 
> "A white woman walking alone in Negril is likely to be approached by a Jamaican man (or a steady stream of them!) and propositioned. They are constantly on the lookout to recruit a sugar momma from foreign who will provide them with money and trinkets for their company. The ideal situation for the man would be to have a virtual harem of several sugar mommas who wire him money throughout the year and bring presents down when they come to visit."
> 
> 
> *really???????
> 
> i hadn't noticed this before. Is this why the line is so long at Western Union? Is this why beach boys get territorial when speaking to a white chick?
> 
> Seriously though, I cannot even imagine how some of these dudes do it. Vick's Vapor Rub?*


Obviusly, they eat the slime from the coconut and drink magnum.

----------


## Kahuna3

[KahunaRant]

Those Damn Motor Bikes (!! Venting Alert !!)

The motor bikes here are relentless. If I was a Tweeter Id tag this #DamnNegrilMotorBikes!! 

You may remember, in a previous rant, that I said that my biggest beef about Negril was the #DamnNegrilMotorBikes!! Well that feeling has hardened. The #DamnNegrilMotorBikes!! roar up and down the roads here all day long and most of the night. 

Dont get me wrong; I like motorcycles just as much as the next gearhead. Ive owned a few myself. And, at least once per trip, Ill rent a bike and go for a ride in the country. 

But the #DamnNegrilMotorBikes!! riders here, are a big problem. This is a list of some of the behaviors I witness virtually every day:

- speeding (like two to three times the speed limit)
- reckless driving, (weaving all over the road for no apparent reason)
- failing to stop at a stop sign (they just beep and ride through the stop guards at Grand Pineapple)
- unsafe overloading of a vehicle  Ive seen up to six people on one bike. Really, six.
- improper passing  inside, outside, and on blind corners
- riding while drinking a box drink/Guinness with the other hand
- riding while talking on a cell phone
- riding while texting (seriously)
- operating a motorcycle while impaired ( how do I know?  ummm, just maybe?)
- operating a motorcycle while stoned
- driving on the wrong side of the road
- operating a motorcycle on a pedestrian sidewalk
- operating a vehicle that creates excessive noise 
- riding a motorcycle without a helmet (OK, not against the law and maybe good for the Darwinian principle, so forget that one)
- DWI (driving while an idiot)

Theres a bike taxi guy who runs around up here; this must be his area. The other day he dropped a guy off just down the street from where we were walking. He turned the damn bike around to return in the direction from which he had come. He gunned the bike and popped a wheelie, then, as he passed us, he made his damn bike backfire three or four times. Rude bwoy, rude.

One good thing about the torrential rains we get occasionally; it keeps the #DamnNegrilMotorBikes!! off the road for a while.

[/KahunaRant]


Bike taxi dudes, lounging in front of the 'No Bike Taxi Parking' sign.

----------


## Kimbobwee

Rude bwoy.....rude bwoy!!!!....lol..agreed!  No bikes on the beach....pavements a different story.  Don't tell me, You still not digg'n the house on the hill?  How many x's do u get awaken in the evening in your blissful sleep?  Maybe we should travel one day.?

----------


## Kahuna3

> Rude bwoy.....rude bwoy!!!!....lol..agreed!  No bikes on the beach....pavements a different story.  Don't tell me, You still not digg'n the house on the hill?  How many x's do u get awaken in the evening in your blissful sleep?  Maybe we should travel one day.?


Actually enjoying this place and really like the neighbourhood. No problems sleeping here, close the windows at night and sleep 'til sunrise. Walking the roads around here (anywhere) is another story entirely.

Sorry for the rant but why does a 125cc motorbike have to make as much noise as a 600hp desert racing machine??

----------


## billndonna

The bikes are the worst we ever heard this year.We stayed at Catcha Falling Star in Pisces and we do not go to bed until very late night/early morning.Every night I was woke up by bikes going by and backfiring like crazy.We never heard so much noise as we heard this year!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I will chime in here too.  Stayed at Coco La Palm in Nov/Dec in a room by the road.  Lots of nights there was no sleep because of the bikes racing up and down the road in the middle of the night.  Where are the cops????

----------


## Kimbobwee

K3....I liked the rant, it's all good!  Speaking your mind, for me , I like it.  Glad your still enjoying the hood.

----------


## Ratty2141

Lucky, lucky you! :Cool:  We just had 5 hours of continuous freezing rain last night in Ottawa. You are in the right place! Enjoy!

----------


## Kahuna3

> Lucky, lucky you! We just had 5 hours of continuous freezing rain last night in Ottawa. You are in the right place! Enjoy!



Hey Ratty2141 - I've been following the winter weather back in Shrunken Bullocks. Honestly, I really do feel for you because I've been there and done that so many times. I know how fortunate I am, and I really do appreciate it.

The weather here is like the dog days of summer back home, every day, day after day, it's hot and sunny. Evenings are warm and the nights are cool. Monotonous, actually - but in a good way.

Check out these two guys. Tough days, those dog days. Sleep when you can:

----------


## Kahuna3

The ice cream man is in jail!

Yes, its true. The 'squeak, squeak' of his Pavlovian horn is no longer heard along Hermitage Road. Why is the ice cream man in jail? I got the story second-hand, so bear that in mind. Heres what I heard. 

There was a police raid last week during which Negrils numbah one wanted man was apprehended. Apparently, this bad bwoy had evaded capture in the famous November gun-sweep raid. The police did their work and tracked the bad guy to a local residence where he was staying with his girlfriend, and thats where he was taken down. The girlfriend is the daughter of the ice cream man. The residence was the residence of the ice cream man. The ice cream man was in the house when the raid happened. Now the ice cream man is in jail.

I miss the ice cream man, not that I bought his product, but I liked hearing him coming up the hill and seeing him push his bike past the gate. A little bit of colour has been taken from the neighbourhood.

Weve been here for almost six weeks now. Unfortunately for me, I will be losing my traveling partner on Saturday. Bea is going back to Shrunken Bullocks early. Shes applied for a new job and is going back to pursue that opportunity. 

Also, Bea is pretty well Negril-ed Out. She likes Negril, but not like I do, and she misses the comforts of home, notwithstanding the horrible weather there. So Ill soon be on my own  at least until my crew starts showing up, which will be February 1st.

Tonight it's dinner at Moon Dance cliffs  :Smile: 

One of the three feral cats in our yard - Bea feeds them.





Ahhhh . . . pop quiz, where are these urinals? (I posted this because I hardly ever get to use the word 'urinals'.

----------


## Kimbobwee

Bourbon beach?

----------


## ponchorello

Pretty bad when you can recognize a damn urinal…Alfreds!

----------


## mud

looks like a lot of people missed there target in the rest room

----------


## heater

Is the ice cream man that you are talking about>the same one that is on the beach every day?

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Last two trips Apr & Nov 2013 we did not see the ice cream man mid beach.

----------


## CrazyBaldhead

If you are talking about the Ice Cream Man from the beach he is now at Charela Inn.

----------


## heater

The ice cream man on the beach goes up and down the beach, what do you mean he is at Charela?

----------


## Kahuna3

> Pretty bad when you can recognize a damn urinalAlfreds!


Yup - that's the place!

I'm talking about the ice cream man who walks around our neighborhood in Redground. Sorry to cause a panic on the beach.

----------


## JamaGinger

Enjoying your posts, Kahuna. You are doing something that I have always thought would be my ultimate adventure...get a feel for what it would be like to "live" in Jamaica. I have been thinking about that more often recently, since I up and quit my corporate "good" job within the last couple of months. Trying to decide whether I really want another one of if I want to just come on down there. :-) Loving your stories.

----------


## Boogzy

It is very reasonable to rent long term in Jamaica

----------


## Marko

> It is very reasonable to rent long term in Jamaica


tru......usually $25,000J's+ for a one bedroom apt...you can spend as much as a $100,000J's+ if you want too......
you can rent houses too...they vary in price...current is expensive here so A/C is a no no when you live here.....

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Kahuna3

*Party  Hearty:*

This morning we went for our walk through center town and out the road to Savannah la Mar. (I love the way that name rolls off the tongue. Try it yourself. Pronounce it like Scarlet OHara would. Slowly and exaggerated and let the vowels roll around your mouth. Its kind of exotic, isnt it? It takes me back to the time when the Spaniards were here  exploiting the people and the land.)

But Ive drifted way off track.

We were late this morning, not leaving the house until about 8:30 am. Turning the corner from Hermitage on to Redground Road, we heard music coming from ahead. It was the same music Id heard from afar as we sat on our patio admiring the seascape and the beauty of the morning while having breakfast. 

The music was dance hall, blasting from a car that was parked on the side of the road. There was a young woman leaning up against the car. She was sipping on a Red Stripe. The car was parked directly across the road from a small local bar, the Good over Evil. Lined up in front of the bar were six or seven of the local young men. I recognized one of them as the fellow who used to offer us heroin every time we passed. That stopped when one day I explained to him that Id given up all drugs and alcohol and was now living totally ital. Not true but I find it stops them cold sometimes.

All of the young guys were drinking beers and holding spliffs. They were hip-dancing to the music. Kind of just standing in one spot buy movin an groovin to the vibes coming from the car. They wore branded t-shirts, bandanas and had their pants hitched down low around their buttocks.

One of them called out,  Yuh goin for an early morning walk, mon? Yeah, mon, dats good for da bone. (Da bone?) He hoisted up his Guinness and toasted us as we passed. It was obvious that this group had been partying all night and were still at it at 8:30 am, Tuesday morning.

Elsewhere, along the road, the morning was unfolding as per usual. Kids were riding to school on the back of bike taxis, people were walking the road down to work. Dogs were sleeping on the side of the road. A lady was hanging out her laundry.

Chalk it up to another Negril moment.


'Sustainable' community development?!  Please.
See the images of Nanny of the Maroons and the ackee pods?






This is a cool looking joint.

----------


## jimnkim

Loving the daily updates and great pics.

----------


## Kahuna3

*Nocturnal Visitors:*

We close and lock our security grill shortly after dark but we leave our front door open for air circulation until we go to bed. So our living room is virtually wide open to the great outdoors. We hear the nightly chorus of crickets, tree frogs and katydids; very tropical. The katydids start first, right around sunset. There are only a few of them. Then, five minutes later, the crickets start followed closely by the tree frogs; hundreds of them. Occasionally a croaking lizard will join in, overpowering all the other calls with its mighty screech. 

I love the call of the katydid. If you listen carefully you will hear him say 'katy - did' . . . 'katy - did'.
The name of the bug is onomatopoeic  :Smile:  

I recorded one calling this evening at the following link. The calls are on the first sixteen seconds of the recording.





So, speaking of bugs, you might recall that Bea had a conniption one evening when a bug flew in. What she thought was a huge, gross cockroach was actually a pretty little lime-green katydid. Since then weve had small moths, a few ants, and several geckos enter our accommodations. We have a resident tiny gecko, about two inches long, living on our fruit and veggie platter. He does his best to keep the fruit fly population down. When we go near the fruit platter he sees us he dashes for cover behind the microwave.

We have small bats that orbit the almond tree shortly after sunset. Theyre not fruit bats. I think they go after the insects that live in the tree. One night, a bat flew through the doorway, did one circuit of the living room, and then flew out. Bea just ducked and glanced over at me for that one. Apparently she doesnt mind bats. 

Several nights ago we had a special visitor. A tree frog. Bea discovered it, she was sweeping up and saw it just before she got to it with the broom. It was just sitting there on the floor, not gleeping

I took some photos of the little guy, he was about one-half inch long. Tiny. I put him in a plastic cup and then place the cup in a planter just outside. The frog crawled out to the lip of the cup and stopped there. Soon he began gleeping like there was no tomorrow. It seems the plastic cup was acting as a megaphone, because the little guy was producing awe-inspiring GLEEEPs! He was still there when we closed the door and went to bed; it was like he was performing in the Hollywood Bowl.

Our visitor.





Last night I was in the bedroom reading when I heard a piercing scream from the kitchen. I jumped off the bed and went into the kitchen. Bea had bailed out onto the patio but there was a very, very large moth frantically flying about trying to find the doorway. This thing had a body the size of my middle finger and a wingspan of six inches. It was crashing into the ceiling, the walls and the cabinets. Eventually it tired and landed on the coffee pot. I picked up the coffee pot and took it outside and nudged the moth off. It flew away into the darkness.

Check the size of this beastie . . .

----------


## ekfa51

i just had a good laugh over that moth!  i am with bea!..... out of there!  thanks for the great trip report and pictures!!

----------


## nutz4travel

Awesome - love the tree frog!

----------


## Jamadian

Awesome, you make my day when I log on and see that you've posted something that will take my mind to Negril. Thank you for that little slice of heaven.

----------


## booger

Roland, your ability to speak so fluidly about your experiences is intoxicating. It was a pleasure reading your writings over the past couple years and was only trumped by hanging out with you. Few appreciate their surroundings as much as you and your ability to articulate is much appreciated. 

To me, Negril is second to none when it comes to the characters you will encounter. Both local and travelers........

----------


## davevols

Agree with Booger, you sir point out the little things that make Negril such a special place.

Thanks for taking the time to share these moments.

----------


## Lady Jane

Bugs! EEK

----------


## Lady Jane

PS What Booger said ^

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Yes ditto what Booger & Davevols said.  Loving it.

----------


## Kahuna3

**************************************************  **************************&&&
Thank You Booger, Lady Jane, Mo and Davevols.
I appreciate your comments. Sometimes I feel like Im just amusing myself (which I am, and thats OK!) but it makes me happy to hear that Im amusing others at the same time. 


Wow, what a difference a day makes!

Today would not be a good day to be on the beach. Even in Jamaica the weather sometimes turns cold.

A cold  yes, I said cold - wind is blasting in from the north bringing with it low clouds and rain. The surface of Long Bay is frothy with waves and there is a broad swath of white foam breaking along the beach. The sea is angry today my friends.

I stood out on the wall, buffeted by strong gusts, and watched a squall bully its way across the bay. Booby Cay and the green hills beyond the Great Morass disappeared in the mist. The trees in the yard whipped around energetically in the gale. Drops of rain, propelled by the wind, peppered hard against my bare arms stinging my skin. I actually felt chilled. It was glorious.

Closer, along the shore in front of Sunshine Plaza, a couple of dozen Frigate birds cavorted the changing air currents. They were loving it; floating effortlessly with their long swept-back wings held rigid. Darting from side to side, climbing and diving and cruising with the gusts. Im sure they are doing the bird equivalent of laughing out loud and grinning. They are a joy to watch. I envy the absolute freedom that their graceful movements embody.
When it started to rain hard I reluctantly went back into the house. 
Apparently, this weather is predicted to last for the next few days.

I think Ill close the windows, put on some socks and a couple of t-shirts, brew a hot tea and put in some quality time with my Kindle.  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

As cold and windy as it is here K3 its still beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## Aimbri

I agree with Crusher... still the place to be. We also enjoy your reports K3... soon come.

----------


## goldilocks

Cool tree frog pix!  Big moth!  I enjoy how you notice nature, I do the same thing. I once spent about 10 minutes tripping over a moth on the verandah that was decorated with hot pink and purple highlights on his wings. Our Creator is awesome!

----------


## JitterBug

love that yard. on a long term stay, i'd love to spend time there.

----------


## Kahuna3

> love that yard. on a long term stay, i'd love to spend time there.


Walter and Lidia are excellent and attentive hosts. I highly recommend this place! Plus you get a pet dog, Luna, thrown in for your stay  :Smile: 


Check it out, JitterBug at 
http://negrilluxuryapartments.com/

----------


## Boogzy

Kahuna much respect. I was going to stop in at ur place in the next couple of weeks for a look see and i was wondering can you walk thru your back yard down di hill an into the back of the high lo parking lot. By the way being a fellow Canadian you are cordially invited to Tayon's on Feb. 21 for the thirty something annual Canada vs Jamaica pool tournament

----------


## nutz4travel

> Sometimes I feel like Im just amusing myself (which I am, and thats OK!) but it makes me happy to hear that Im amusing others at the same time.


I can't speak for the others, but this girl here in Winter Hell looks forward to your reports and pictures.  Love your writing and reflections...

----------


## Momthor3

107 km winds last night in Sask......I'll take windy Negril any time......24 days soon come.  Thanks for your reports and pictures they are keeping me sane

----------


## Bluez

Always enjoy reading your reports, love the pics and videos too.  Those big moths can get huge, they call them bats, which at first they look like.

----------


## Kahuna3

Boogzy -- do drop by, I'll show you around.

This morning I saw Bea off to the airport. I miss her already. The apartment seems empty. But I have Luna (the guard dog) to keep me company and I have a mountain biking buddy from Ottawa who is up at Couples who will be here for a week. So we plan to get together and do a Pub Crawl.

Some photos:


The water was rough yesterday.




New crop of beach dogs.



Obama was here to see Bea off.

----------


## Lady Jane

Puppies! I bet you will be missing your wife. When do you move to the beach? PUPPIES! Cute

----------


## Jamadian

You have grandpuppies to keep you company Kahuna. If you're down at the beach on the 24th, meet us at a bar and we'll keep you company for a bit.  Would love to meet up with Crusher as well and any other boardies that are there at the same time.  :Cool:

----------


## kaycee

Awww! The beach puppies are so adorable!

----------


## walter

JitterBug and everybody else :

Thank you for your kind words! Please consider yourself invited any time, Lidia [290 1573] or my "adopted" brother Desmond-Obama [561 6985] will offer you a tour and Luna will charm you. Who knows, maybe you will stay at our place, one day ?
Regards,

----------


## JitterBug

walter, as soon as i stop working . . . and i can stay a couple of months . . .

----------


## Kahuna3

*Sunday Morning*

Sunday morning - walking to the gym. Early. It is blessedly quiet along the road. I know. I frequently complain about the noise. By now you probably think Im a crotchety old man who mutters and carps incessantly to himself about noise while shuffling along the road. If you do, youre not far off. Negril is generally a noisy place peppered with cacophonous bursts loud enough to wake the dead from their eternal slumber. 

But when Negril is quiet, like it is early on a Sunday morning, well . . .  its enchanting. 

I pass the Shell station. A car is pulled up to the air pump.  All of the passengers are out and milling about as the driver fills the tire. Theyre all dressed to the nines  decked out in their Sunday best and finery. Two little boys are standing beside the man filling the tire, watching him intently. Theyre dressed in natty matching pale green suits with fashionably narrow lapels. Their jackets drape their slim torsos down to mid-thigh. Theyre wearing crisp white shirts, broad colourful ties and highly polished shoes. I expect their suits are home-made by a loving mother.

The ladies are in prim dresses and hats. An older man, maybe late seventies, is dressed in a dignified dark suit. Hes wearing a fedora.

I trudge by in my sandals, shorts and tank top.

Further on I pass a small communal grouping of houses; to be specific theyre actually a ramshackle collection of clapboard shacks, but homes to several Jamaican families nonetheless. (Im not dissing them.)

Ive noted that on every Sunday morning that Ive passed these houses one of them has a stack of speakers out on the porch playing Jamaican gospel music. And they play it loud. Today is no exception. It sounds wonderful. 

As I pass I look into the sprawling common front yard. Clothes-lines are strung in a haphazard web above the bare grounds. Theres a stand of banana plants off to one corner. A rooster posing near one of the houses crows several times.

The grounds are shaded by a couple of tall almond trees. Several chickens are scratching and pecking in the dirt and a few goats munch on the greenery near the trees. A black dog is lying on its back in a patch of bright morning sunlight; all four legs pointing straight up. A half-dozen pickneys are playing some kind of pursuit game, maybe tag. Overall, its a pastoral, bucolic scene.

The gospel music is loud but over it I hear a strong clear womans voice that carries out to the street. Someone inside one of the houses is singing along, harmonizing beautifully. It brings a smile to my face and a frisson of goose bumps to my fore arms. 

The moment is magical. 

I love Negril.

Here's another instance where I wish I'd had a good camera. This beautiful spider hangs out in a mango tree in the yard. Apparently, I'm told, it is poisonous. Look at the tufts of bristles at the joints in its legs. It's body is about 2 inches long.


A beach shot. Lovely tree, eh?

----------


## luvmylabs

Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us.  You are so descriptive, it's like I'm there, which is such a nice reprieve from snowy, cold Cincinnati.

----------


## Lady Jane

What a nice visual K3. Thank you
PS I scrolled really fast past the spider. Ewwwwww

----------


## Jamadian

"K3 what's wrong with you?" There is no such thing as a beautiful spider...Sheesh!!!

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the report and the pics!

----------


## jamaicamarylance

> "K3 what's wrong with you?" There is no such thing as a beautiful spider...Sheesh!!!


I second that.....I was bit by a brown recluse a couple yrs back and still have the nasty scar.

Enjoying your report, you are a heck of a writer.

----------


## Kahuna3

> I second that.....I was bit by a brown recluse a couple yrs back and still have the nasty scar.


OK - no more insect photos - unless I see a really nice one.
Where did you run into a brown recluse?

----------


## Jamadian

Is a brown recluse also know as a wolf spider?

----------


## Momthor3

only nice spider is a dead spider.....

----------


## Beebeluv

i often get wolf spiders in my room and im terrified... so much so that the only way ill kill it is with an airsoft gun

----------


## Kahuna3

I saw a poster advertising that Beanie Man will be in concert at Tamboo on Feb 1st.  
Coincidentally, Ill be leaving my quarters in Redground and heading down to the beach on that day. As well, one of my buddies will be arriving then, so I think were good for the Beanie Man concert. Now I just have to prepare myself to stay up until 3 am that night  :Smile: 

February 1st is right around the time that my beach friends, thirteen in all, begin to show up.
Among them are a group of buddies from Shrunken Bullocks (Da Boyz). Weve been meeting on the beach for seven or eight years now, Ive lost track. 

This year we are down by one alumni (Likkle Jimmy) but up one newbie, so it will be a pretty good crew. Their beach names are; 
- Shrek, or Big Daddy or B.D.S for Big Baddy Shrek,
- Doc (Im not a gynecologist, but Ill take a look), 
- Baby Face, just because,
- Cappy, used to be his rank as a fireman, now an lieutenant,
- JT, of no-shirt fame, 
- Bob, a newbie, beach name yet to be determined,
- RollyMon (cest moi, a.k.a Kahuna, a.k.a SpongeBob)  

Collectively we refer to ourselves as The Crazy *******s. The Crazy *******s will be aimlessly roaming the beach from Feb 3  10. There should be some good stories that come out of that week and I may even be able to post some of them here, thoroughly sanitized, of course.

This afternoon Im heading down to Couples to meet with a guy that I bike with back home. Yaa Hoo!! Da beach! (but it looks like rain - again)

Likkle more.

A strip club and a jerk fest.  Hmmmmm . . . 


If I was to post a letter from here today, it will get to Canada in about two months. 


It's a jungle out there.

----------


## Jamadian

Do you order a liver transplant after Feb 10th :-)

----------


## Kahuna3

Gaza vs. Gully

I spent yesterday afternoon on the beach at Couples Swept Away visiting with one of my riding buddies from back home and his GF. The sea was calming and this morning it looks like the water is back to `Negril standard`- flat calm. Nice.

I`ve managed to convince them to leave the compound, so we`re going on the Pub Crawl tomorrow. Looking forward to it. I`ll report, of course.

Now, here`s something for those of you who are interested in Jamaican culture. See the photos below. 






See the GULLY and GAZA painted on the walls? This is just down the road from the place in Redground. Maybe somebody named Gully painted his name on the wall? Thats what I thought, and I really didnt think anything of it; until I was talking with Tanya and we landed on the subject of dance hall music. In the course of the discussion the story of the infamous GAZA v. GULLY Dancehall DJ wars came out. Specifically; Gaza (DJ Vybz Kartel) versus Gully (DJ Mavado). 

Tanya related the story to me, from her perspective as a young person who was in the midst of the troubles. She was living in Kingston at the time, which was ground zero for the street violence and mob riots that resulted from the dance hall DJ conflict; so she was right in the middle of it all. She related the story to me. Im fascinated by the rich cultural tapestry that is Jamaica, so I was totally spellbound.

Briefly, this is my understanding of what happened; Back in 2008, Gaza (Kartel) and Gully (Mavado) arrived on the Jamaican DJ scene at roughly the same time. They immediately engaged in a bitter competition to seize primacy, to become the top-dog Jamaican DJ king. The contest was waged largely through the music they released; they took vicious shots at each other and friends and family in their lyrics. 

Naturally, Jamaican dancehall fans began to take sides, kind of like it was for Beannie Man vs. Bounty Killer. Except this time it got violent. Tanya said that Kingston and much of the country was divided into Gaza or Gully camps. It was unsafe for a Gaza supporter to go into a Gully neighbourhood at the risk of being severely injured or even killed. It was literally sectarian violence based solely on which of the two DJs you supported. Captivating stuff. At one point, in an attempt to quell the spreading violence, Gaza and Gully met with the Prime Minister in a very public meeting and called a truce.

Kartel got into typical gangsta trouble and was arrested and jailed on two counts of murder. He got off on the first one but is still in a Kingston jail on the second count. The trial is currently ongoing and is the talk of the nation  a true to life soap opera. Even though he`s incarcerated, Kartel still produces music, and apparently hes the don-dadda in the big house. 

Movado has decamped and gone to America. 
The Gaza  Gully war is over.

Check out further info at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vybz_Ka...ud_with_Mavado

----------


## jamaicamarylance

> OK - no more insect photos - unless I see a really nice one.
> Where did you run into a brown recluse?


Here in Ontario we we're camping. I do not go pee in da woods anymore. Peoples thought I was crazy and say this spider is Not here in Ontario. A few days later near where we camp someone took a pic of this nasty spider. Now I watch spiders come out at night dangling from the trees while sitting around the campfire.

No this spider is not like the wolf spider.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Fascinating Kahuna.  Thanks.

----------


## kaycee

It may be over between kartel and mavado but elsewhere its not. Some artists still call out gaza or gully in their music.

----------


## Momthor3

Once again thanks for the pictures and the history.  A little more current than that in The Dead Yard my current read.......

----------


## Kahuna3

*The Funeral Procession*

Even though we talk a couple of times a day on the phone and Skype, I was getting a bit bored and lonely without Bea here. But Im OK now because a young, slim good looking Jamaican female has moved in with me. So, Im good. Heres a photo of her.

What do you think I should call her?



This afternoon Im off on the One Love pub crawl with my buddy and his GF. Its a bit cool today and the water has churned up again, so it will be a good day for a crawl.


I was walking the beach road and saw a funeral procession approaching. Rather, I heard it approaching. It was led by a big flatbed truck, headlights on, chock full with musicians on the back, playing music amplified to an ear-splitting volume. Following in an unorganized pack was a large squadron of motorbikes, maybe fifty or so, all of them with the headlights on. I watched it approach. It was not moving along at a stately pace, like funeral processions back home, rather it was barreling along at a good rate; some would say fast. 

The procession roared by, like a huge wave travelling down the road. Sound from the flatbed, fury from the horde of bikes. The bike riders were all young men. Some bikes had young female passengers on the rear. In the middle of the pack one of the bikes was rigged with a small flat trailer. Tied on top of the trailer was a wrecked motor-bike, its front wheel jutting heavenward. This, I assume, was the instrument of demise for the departed soul  a young man I assume. Maybe he was to be buried with his wrecked bike. Maybe I have a macabre imagination. 

Then it was travelling away from me. There were some cars in trail as well, but it was difficult to say if they were part of the procession of just speeding along behind the procession to take advantage of its momentum.

The whole procession rounded a bend in the road, the music faded in the distance. And it was over.



I caught these birds at the cement pier at the mouth of the South Negril river. They were watching a fisherman clean a bucket full of small reef fish.

----------


## justchuck

I think you should call the cat Sadie.

----------


## Kahuna3

> I think you should call the cat Sadie.


Why Sadie?

I was thinking maybe Lucky?

----------


## Homebrewer

> I caught these birds at the cement pier at the mouth of the South Negril river.


I hope you're the catch and release type

----------


## Sam I Am

I vote to call the cat "slim gyal"

----------


## Hussyband

I love this report.  When you are done, I am going to go back to the start and re-read the whole thing.  It's been like a serialized, pictorial novel.  I pay good money for these on amazon, getting it for free here.

Between you and smith, I feel like I am learning more than I ever thought to ask while on the island.

The cat is adorable.  I love having animals around on vacation... Kind of makes it a bit more like home.

----------


## Jamadian

> I love this report.  When you are done, I am going to go back to the start and re-read the whole thing.  It's been like a serialized, pictorial novel.  I pay good money for these on amazon, getting it for free here.
> 
> Between you and smith, I feel like I am learning more than I ever thought to ask while on the island.
> 
> The cat is adorable.  I love having animals around on vacation... Kind of makes it a bit more like home.


Well said Hussyband.
When I connect to this site, your posts are the first thing I look for.

Didn't know you were into adopting. The cat has set a precedence. Can I be next, I could hang with you for 97 days less 7...

----------


## dash

Baybea

----------


## Jamadian

> Baybea


That's funny.... This morning I was going to suggest Bea2  :Embarrassment:

----------


## juls

Simply loving this blog and others...fascinating.. will read them until I leave for Negril on March 19th for the first time...awesome..thanks!!!!

----------


## ackee

slim ting ...

----------


## Bluez

How about Miss Bea for your new little friend.  That pic of the Pelicans and Gulls reminds me of boy girl boy girl  :Smile:

----------


## booger

I'm looking for a Steve Martin The Jerk name......

----------


## Maryann

Amazing spider photo!  Cute kitten; looks like a "Clementine" to me.  Really enjoying your trip report and the photos.

----------


## Kahuna3

I read in Crushers TR that he was having some problems with beach hustlers, so I thought Id relate a minor incident that happened to me the other day in town. 

I was walking along the road to Sav, minding my own business. It was early and the whole streetscape was bustling with early-morning activity.

The road was busy. Several buses of varying sizes were coming into town, already loaded with staff heading for the big resorts and stopping along the road to pick up others. One huge bus had a RIU STAFF placard propped up in the front window. 

Bike taxis buzzed to and fro, vendors were setting up their wares and route taxis beeped their horns every fifteen feet or so. Dogs and goats wandered along the sidewalk and people walked purposefully toward center town.
In other words, it was a normal weekday morning.

As I approached the bus park I spotted a momma and baby goat resting up against a fence. They looked cute so I pulled my camera out, moved in closer, bent over and snapped a photo.
From behind me I heard, Hey, mister, dats my goats.

Here we go, I thought. Ive heard it a thousand times; Hey those are my banana trees, if you take a picture you have to pay me.

Thats my dog. Thats my boat. Dems mi chickens. If yuh wan take pictcha of mi shop, you ave to leave me a likkle someting. Then the hand goes out.

I usually just laugh, shake my head and walk away. Occasionally Ill hold the camera up, show them the shot and delete it right there in front of them. That usually elicits an entertaining reaction.

So I stood up and turned around. The guy was standing there with his hand out. He had dreads and was carrying a big load of things on his back. He looked like a vendor of some sort, headed for the bus park.

Those are your goats? I asked, knowing full well that they werent. 
Yah, mon. You ave to pay me for de picture.

I not paying you for the picture, forget it, I said. I started walking away. 

The guy was persistent. He stood in front of me and restated, more emphatically, that I owed him money for the picture. 
I wasnt intimidated in the least, but I was beginning to get a little peeved. Dude, I not paying you anything, and youre in my way, I said. And I started walking.

Mon! You ave to pay me! he said. He was standing right in front of me, blocking me, with his hand outstretched.
I looked beyond him and noticed that there was a motorcycle cop, dismounted, standing at the entrance to the bus park keeping an eye on things. Id seen police there often in the mornings. 

I pointed to the cop and said to the hustler, Lets go ask that cop if these goats belong to you, if they do, Ill pay you for the photo. 

The guys head snapped around and he saw the cop. He looked back at me and kind of smiled. Come on, I said, well ask him.

The guy smiled at me and stammered and gave his head a little shake. But by then wed closed the distance to the cop. He was standing with his back to me. The hustler had widened the distance between us and was bookin it for the bus park entrance.

Excuse me officer, I said. The cop turned around, smiled and said, Yes?

I pointed to the hustler, now five paces away. That gentleman says that those are his goats, I pointed to the goats, and he is insisting that I have to pay him for a photo that I took.

The cop seized on the situation immediately. He turned to the guy, said something in patois and beckoned him over. The hustler, still with the sheepish smile on his face stopped and shrugged his shoulders. The cop yelled at him and waved him over more forcefully. 

I kept on walking so I dont know what transpired behind me, but I think the guys day probably got off to a bad start. Maybe next time hell think twice before he tries to put a hustle on a tourist.

The momma goat and kid.


A sign up in Redground


Miss Bea - chillin.

----------


## JitterBug

i like the name of "miss bea" . . . it suits her . . . kahuna, can you have her fixed? . . .  spare her . . .

----------


## Lady Jane

!


> Simply loving this blog and others...fascinating.. will read them until I leave for Negril on March 19th for the first time...awesome..thanks!!!!


juls, you have to read Kahunas book Walk Good while you are in Negril. Its a must

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh baby goats and a happy cat. Love
 I also am learning a lot K3. Thanks for the history lessons

----------


## juls

I will definitely read that..cannot wait! thanks!

----------


## vikman

K3
As always lurking and enjoying your reports as I do both of your books. Met you last year on the one love crawl and enjoyed talking to you. Hope your still there when we get there on February 17th you owe me money for taking pictures of my goats we adopted last year LOL.
Nick

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks again!  Your observations are so right on.  A camera can get you into some strange situations in JA!

----------


## Crusher

I would prefer more police on the beach it would solve a lot of my issues with people really quickly!  :Smile:

----------


## Kahuna3

> I love this report.  When you are done, I am going to go back to the start and re-read the whole thing.  It's been like a serialized, pictorial novel.  I pay good money for these on amazon, getting it for free here.


Thank you Hussyband, Jamadian, Lady Jane and all who have commented. And thank you to the lurkers who are reading my blog. A writer just wants to be read and I appreciate the feedback. I'll keep posting as long as I feel like I have something worthwhile to pass along. 


These honey bananas are my favorite. Plump and sweet with a lemony tang. I didn't have to pay to take this photo  :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

Kahuna,Are your books like your trip report?? If so, I'm buying!! :Smile:

----------


## HillCityGurl

His books are awesome.   As soon as this trip report is over....they are getting a re read...Besides I need to have a paper book in my hands.  Been on the "kindle" way too long!!  LOL.... 

I too look everyday and this is the first post I go to.   Jump to last page and flip backwards till I get to where I left off.   Yesterday I bout had an attack when I couldn't get the board to come up.   

Looking like me and the Beardo will miss you.  We won't be down till 3/15  :-(

----------


## nutz4travel

> Kahuna,Are your books like your trip report?? If so, I'm buying!!


Walk Good certainly is, very similar in style.  I just bought Sunset Negril so I haven't read it yet, saving it for the next reach.

----------


## nutz4travel

> I would prefer more police on the beach it would solve a lot of my issues with people really quickly!


We actually noticed much more of a police presence on the beach when we were there over New Year compared to the other times of year we go.  Problem is that they travel in packs, 3 marine cops + a couple of beach cops all together.  We were mid beach anyway, that might make a difference?

----------


## guyingb

yes both the books are awesome.  walk good is a big trip report and sunset Negril is more of  a novel.  it is also very good.  somewhat of a true story per K3 as I met him last year down at white sands.  and I am not much of a reader.

----------


## Vince

> tru......usually $25,000J's+ for a one bedroom apt...you can spend as much as a $100,000J's+ if you want too......
> you can rent houses too...they vary in price...current is expensive here so A/C is a no no when you live here.....
> 
> Cool Runnings, Marko


Hey Marko,you always have great info to share!-I try to make a mental note EVERY time I read your posts! :Wink: -thanks!-where would you suggest to look for long term rental for 2 adults and 2 kids under 12-thanks again Marko!

----------


## kaycee

Thanks everyone, I'm going to buy walk good first.

----------


## Bluez

Yay! You picked Miss Bea as the name for the cat, pay mi now ..... hahahaha

----------


## Momthor3

Maybe more Night Nurse?? (hopefully)

----------


## Kahuna3

Hello all . . . . just a quick note to let you know that I am back in Ottawa. And it's cold.
No more sun, no more sand, no more gizzadas. But I do have rum.
My accommodations were entered by a thief on Thursday night (2:30am) and my laptop was taken - I was in my bedroom (awake) when it happened. So I was a little shaken up and I decided to go back home. 
I had a security lapse, even though I had my security grill closed. Long story. The police came and are involved.
Anyhow - my fault. Dumb.

So obviously this is the end of my trip report.

In the grand scheme of things, not a big deal, but right now I'm somewhat turned off on Negril.
It was nuff fun while it lasted.

Adios.

----------


## Maryann

Ugh..  Sorry that happened to you.  At least you're okay and safely back home.  No doubt your wife is relieved.

----------


## Jenn

Glad you are safe ~ sorry this happened to you.  :Frown:

----------


## Oncedeported

So sorry.  Your story was great and always the first update I looked for.  Sad to see it end this way.

----------


## jan24

Sorry to hear this news but am glad you are safe and with loved ones.  Was looking forward to seeing you again this year and chatting.  I am sure it has put a bad taste in your mouth for Negril.  Times are tough all over and desperate people do desperate things.  I have so many questions to ask, but respect your privacy about the matter.  One does question if it was random or premeditated. Walk Good Roland and thanks for another ride.

----------


## Lorax2

Sorry to hear this Kahuna...I'm not liking these constant reports of robberies, and other negative things...I know things are tough there, but they are going to get worse if the tourists stop coming...I guess I will have to wait until April and decide for myself if I want to return... Glad you are home safe

----------


## Olivia

Kahuna, at the risk of sounding like a heretic, have you ever considered a stay on another part of the island?  The love you have for the scenery, your enjoyment of the less touristed elements of the country, your ability to flex would all come together to make Jamaica seem fresh again.  And who knows, it may trigger a whole different saga.

----------


## dash

Thanks for your sensitivity and insight. Love your writing. Take good care !

----------


## gerryg123

Wow.

----------


## Richie B

That's a real bummer--sorry to hear this K3--- I am afraid --paradise is lost ----

----------


## NRV

No more Sunsets, Rum, Sand, and Gizzadas.....So sorry that you were robbed. Glad that you are okay & home safely with Bea. Thanks for sharing your trip with us. I have enjoyed your writing over the years!

----------


## Big_frank

It's sad. Crime like this can affect places like your rental unit, unguarded condos, little cottages, etc.
More business for the gated and guarded I suppose.

----------


## juls

Ok this is taking the wind right out of my sails...I have a gloomy bad feeling..I am hoping that you will re-think and re-turn..I know something like this can spoil a place...Every place has its bad elements.....I am ordering my book today and am wondering if you have the makings of a 3rd now? Either way, you have been a gem on this board and I am glad that you are safe!

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh no, this breaks my heart. I am so glad you are safe but I am so sorry that your love of Negril has been spoiled.  :Frown:

----------


## Beebeluv

*Sooo sorry*... makes me worried ... i wonder what happened(none of my buisiness i know)... there was a security dog... i'm just glad you didnt get hurt, also glad it wasnt your wife alone when this happened, not that its better but it could have been worse... bless you for your contributions and your insight is kept close. Keep your head up!

----------


## gerryg123

Just another reminder to be very careful. Many of us who are regular contributors to the board have been victimized. I know no one likes bad stuff about Negril being posted, but just so you all can be as careful as possible, here is a little rundown:

-- I had my cell phone stolen (or lost) and whomever got it conned a relative into sending money, then used up hundreds of dollars of minutes, then tried to blackmail me into paying to get the phone back. I was also pick-pocketed in another incident not including an attempted pick-pocketing on this last reach.

-- One boardie had 500 dollars stolen from a coffee mug in his room. 

-- Another boardie had his lap top and money stolen. 

-- Another boardie was robbed in a much-publicized cab incident. 

-- Another boardie was robbed of a laptop and other items in a break-in while in the room.

-- Another boardie had her expensive sunglasses stolen from a bar.

-- Plus a friend of a lot of the boardies was hit by a car, then while on the ground bleeding someone stole his cell phone.

For the majority of us, Negril is relatively safe. But please do be careful and keep your guard up everyone!

----------


## juls

True words Gerry G....I guess this is our reminder that no matter how comfortable we are..bad things can happen..I will be a lot more vigilant now..

----------


## JitterBug

no wonder more and more ppl opt for the "gates" . . . of course, it's not 100% there too . . .

----------


## Bluez

I'm so sorry that this happened to you, very glad to hear you were not hurt and back home safe and sound with your Bea.  

You were really enjoying your time there and some opportunistic ******* took advantage and has spoiled it.  Luckily you got a flight out quickly and feeling safer now back in the comfort of your home.  

We all enjoyed your words, and now must all be extra careful.  This is the 2nd incident now on this board during the past little while.  Jamaica is beautiful but can be a very dangerous place, walk safe.

----------


## nutz4travel

WOW - I guess you just never know.  Glad that you were unharmed and made it home safely...  I hope that with time your love for Negril will return

----------


## ackee

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....so sorry!! :Mad:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

It makes me very very sad. Glad you are home safe.

----------


## Marijane

So sorry to hear of this .. I have enjoyed your trip reports as well as your books.. glad to hear you are safe. Bless

----------


## Hussyband

Don't let it ruin the island for you.  I don't stay nearly as long as you were planning/did, but even after our incident in November, I am coming back to negril this year.   There are bad seeds anywhere you go in the world.  You cannot let them ruin something you love.

It does bother me though that is happening to so many boardies.  The day before I was robbed, someone at our hotel had their room invaded while sleeping... And tensing is a secure gated resort... With three guard dogs (which were admittedly sleeping in my villa that evening). 

I do feel your pain though.  It's been three months since my incident, I still find myself enraged, and never wear any of my jewelry or watches at home anymore.

The most important thing is that you are safe.

----------


## kaycee

So sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## Kimbobwee

Holy Sh!t. Rollie!!!!  Glad you weren't physically hurt, but the mental invasion can be just as bad.  Sorry You had to deal w/ this and I'm sure your glad Bea wasn't there for this.  Bless-up brother.......Kim

----------


## Kahuna3

Thank you for all of your kind words, both public and private. Much appreciated.

Because it needs to be aired, here is the full story of the robbery, which would more accurately be described as a home invasion.
I had a habit of closing and locking the security grill at around 8:000pm, and only opening it after that if I/we went out to look at the stars or to go down to a bar. On Thursday night I closed the grill and snapped the padlock shut. I remember the padlock was a bit reluctant to close, so I jostled it shut and then checked it by pulling on it. It was secure.

I always left the regular door open until I went to bed because I liked the fresh night air and the frog/insect sounds. So thats what I did on Thursday night.
There is only one door and its a very solid steel door mounted in a steel frame. There is no window. The door is equipped with a key-operated deadbolt and a doorknob lock that is button activated.

Thursday night I settled down in the living room and read my Kindle for about 1  hours. Then I got sleepy so I decided to move into the bedroom. I usually just closed the front door and pushed the doorknob locking button. I never used the deadbolt. In hindsight, this was a careless practice.  
So thats what I did Thursday night. Then I closed the sliding living room window and latched it, then pulled the curtains shut. The living room window has a grill on it, as do all the windows.

I turned off the lights and went into the bedroom and closed the bedroom door. I did this because I always had the A/C on low in the bedroom, because I also close the bedroom window and pull the curtains, so the A/C freshens the room up a bit.

I put my Kindle down at around 10:15 and promptly fell asleep.

I was awoken in the dead of night, quite suddenly, by a sound. It was a sound that needed investigating. So I got out of bed and went over to the bedroom door and listened. After a while I saw a dim light moving through the crack of the door. No way it could have been coming through the living room window, since Id closed the curtains and the windows are heavily solar tinted. I figured someone was outside the kitchen window shining a light in, checking things out. The kitchen window has a tight four inch grill on it, as does the bathroom.  

I went into the bathroom and looked in the direction of the front door. I saw the thief standing there, leaning up against the railing. He was a young, tall, skinny black dude wearing a ball cap and a kerchief over his nose and mouth.

My heart rate jumped immediately and I got a shot of adrenalin. But I wasnt too worried, because I knew Id locked the front door and the grill.
I went into the bedroom, pulled on my shorts (yes, I was buck naked to that point) picked up the cell and dialed 119. They answered promptly. In a subdued voice, I told them the situation and they said that they would send a car. 

I went back into the bathroom, The guy was strolling across the patio deck, he walked by two feet from me. I assumed that he was going to try some of the other units, so I went to the front and peeked out the window. I saw him looking in the car and walking by the front of the house. Then I lost track of him.
I say him but I wasnt sure if he was alone. I also didnt know if he had a machete or a gun.

I was waiting for the cops to show up. I went over to the bedroom door and stood there, not knowing what to do. Then, to my ultimate surprise, I saw a very strong flashlight beam shine through the door crack right at the bedroom doorknob.

That was when I realized that the guy, or guys, were in the living room. I couldnt believe it. Then the doorknob moved. It has a lock but I hadnt locked it. I slammed both my hands hard up against the door and yelled THIEFF!  THIEF! The flashlight light disappeared. I dashed into the bathroom and looked out the window to see the thief running away into the darkness. I yelled THIEF several more times. Then I went to the bedroom window, opened it and yelled Thief a few more times. And that is when the cops arrived. It had only been about eight minutes since the 119 call. They must have been patrolling close by.
I opened the bedroom door and saw that my laptop, which had been sitting on the breakfast bar, was no longer there. The steel door was open as was the grill. I really couldnt believe what I was seeing. I was having a hard time processing the fact that the grill was open. Because Id padlocked it. With a big, hefty padlock. 

I talked to the cops. The neighbour came out. The owner came out, a couple of guys who live in the fourplex out back came out.

After a short discussion we came to the conclusion that the guy must have had keys, since there were no signs of the locks having been forced. But, you will soon see, that was the wrong conclusion. The cops were very good and attentive; they left around 3:15am.

Eventually the neighbour went back to bed, as did the owner. There was no way I was going to go back to bed, I was shaken. The two guys who live in the fourplex (really good Jamaican fellows) must have sensed it and they stayed with me. We talked about the robbery and other things and drank cranberry wata. In fact they stayed with me until the sun came up. It was a beautiful dawn and sunrise. These two guys, Desmond and Steely are really fine fellows.

Eventually we came up with the only possibility of how the thief got into my apartment  and it was entirely my fault.

When Id gone to bed Id closed the door and pushed the door-lock button. I was sleepy at the time, I think I had actually dozed off prior, so Im pretty sure now that I neglected to push the door-lock button, or maybe just fumbled it and it didnt engage.

No big deal, right? The grill was padlocked.

Unfortunately, we had the practice of dumping the door keys on the counter right next to the door. So heres what we figured happened. 
-	Id padlocked the grill
-	I closed the living room door, but fumbled the button-lock  thus the door wasnt locked
-	The door and padlock keys were on the counter right beside the door
-	The thief came about and checked the grill  it was safely locked
-	He tried the door knob  it turned and he opened the door
-	He used his little flashlight to see if he could grab something from the counter, through the grill
-	- ahaa! He found a set of keys
-	He opened the padlock and pulled the bolt back  I think that is what woke me up. 
-	He came in and took the laptop
-	. . . and Ive already told the rest of the story

It was entirely my fault  if Id used the security measures that had been provided by the owners  I would still be in Negril.
I hope this tale makes people more aware of security. If there is opportunity, it will eventually be exploited.

So  thats it. I peed off about it. I feel like Ive lost a good friend.

I go with my gut and my gut said 'go home'. So I booked a flight for that afternoon and split. It was a long day by the time I got home at 12:50am.

I am so glad that Bea wasnt there.

----------


## Vince

Amazing!!-hard to swallow this and read-but I think I'm going to rethink on locking up at nite.-thanks your ok but mentally drained and tired!-bless

----------


## kaycee

Thanks for going into detail. I hope this incident doesn't deter you from going back to  Jamaica. Give yourself some time and see how you feel.

----------


## Kimbobwee

Sorry, but I'm trying to figure out ....why it was your fault that they broke in!!!!     Did I miss something?

----------


## justchuck

I'm so sorry to hear this but glad you are OK!!

----------


## Big_frank

Want to thank you for the wonderful nature photos that you posted. Made me visit the big tree just at the beginning of the west end and the old lighthouse trees too when we were in Negril for 10 days ending Thursday.
Your Negril 'digs' looked great and although I didn't buy any grizzada's, I enjoyed looking at them. (diabetic here)
So sorry about that 'event'. I probably would have left too.

----------


## Angel

Kahuna3 sorry that happened, and you cut your trip short. You did not deserve it. Glad you are ok. Hope they catch the thief at some point. Enjoy your books by the way.

----------


## Kimbobwee

Sorry....didn't think my first 2 sentences over stepped the line.?

----------


## Bnewb

> Sorry....didn't think my first 2 sentences over stepped the line.?


Kimbobwee????

----------


## Rob

> Sorry....didn't think my first 2 sentences over stepped the line.?


What line? All your sentences are there as far as I can tell?!?!

----------


## Pineapple

Those are my bananas - You need to pay me!

----------


## Pineapple

gerryg123 - It's only a "safe place" until it happens to you.  After going 2-3 -4 (and once 5) times a year I haven't been back for almost a year.

K3 -So very sorry your trip ended like it did.  I was enjoying your report so much I was thinking of booking -- well, I guess that's not gonna happen anytime soon unless it's an AI and I forgo driving my car and get a driver/body guard.  

Is there any hope?  I want to fall in love with Negril again, I want to go home.

----------


## heater

Just going to chime in for a second here and mention that I have read about quite a few bad things happening at the mega all inclusive resorts.  More than a computer being stolen.  I am talking about rape and murder.  While these instances happened in large resorts south of Cancun Mexico and not in Jamaica, you need to be careful and cautious no matter where you are.  Whether it be out of the country or walking out your own door.  Kahuna, I appreciate your honesty and I have really enjoyed following your report.  Everyone has their own comfort level, but switching from the small hotel that we stay at, and moving to an all inclusive, is not what would make me feel safer.

----------


## Lola

Bummer your laptop was taken.  It sucks that they were creeping around looking for places to gain entry.  People forget to lock up or miss something, it happens.  

Glad that you had support through the night and could think through your habits and actions to recollect how the standard precautions were not employed that night. I don't mean this as a judgement, but that you get closure about how it probably happened. 

Good luck to you.

----------


## jimnkim

Now what am I going to read when I get up? Really enjoyed your report.
So sorry for your trouble.

----------


## Dana1

So sorry to hear about this happening to you...makes me think twice about going to Negril year after year  :Frown:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Hate hearing about bad things happening to good people.

----------


## Schuttzie

I'm so sorry to hear of this, K3!  I really appreciate that you were able to share what happened to at least keep people aware of things and safety precautions.  Take care and blessings to you!

----------


## M&G Montreal

> !
> 
> juls, you have to read Kahunas book Walk Good while you are in Negril. Its a must


Where can I get it?

----------


## nutz4travel

I have it on my Kobo, bought it & Sunset Negril from the Kobo store.  I believe you can get it from Amazon.ca.  Indigo/Chapters on line lists it, but it's out of stock.

----------


## Seveen

so sorry Kahuna

----------


## M&G Montreal

Thanks, 2Nuts - I downloaded it onto my Kobo an hour ago!  K3, I have been reading this T/R today, for the first time.  It's great and I knew I had to get the books.  Thanks for your wonderful writing!

I am so sorry to hear what happened to you, but glad you are unharmed.  You need some time to heal and get your head around this, but this board is family, and we will help you work through this.  Don't throw away Negril because of this.  

Thanks for the wonderful T/R and I look forward to reading Walk Good as we head for Jamaica on Sat.  With increased security awareness.

Hope putting some distance between you and the event has helped, and I am sure time and your family on this board will help to heal you!

----------


## chris55

I just downloaded the book as well.  Looking forward to the read

----------


## davevols

I thought there were dogs on property?

----------


## JamaGinger

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I think maybe I can speak for many others by saying that your experience reminds us all to practice with even more awareness the things that we know are important. Thank you for sharing your stories with us.

----------


## suzengrace

it would be nice if you could just come back to your hotel and relax while on vacation and not think about every little security precaution..but unfortunatly-so it goes in Jam(and yes, i know other places in the world too) 

I'm so sorry for the ordeal you had to go thru Roland-terribleGlad you were not physically harmed.and thanks for sharing your story-just re-enforces how one has to be on their A-game in regards to safety

----------


## TizzyATX

NOT COOL  :Mad: 

Really glad to hear you are home safe, and personally appreciate you sharing the details of this.  Take care Roland.

----------


## TedP

This is in response to GerryG's list which just serves to scare people:

1) I left my camera at Canoe and went back about two hours later and it was stored safely behind the cashier.

----------


## Rob

Ted,

We have even seen many examples of taxi drivers tracking down tourists to return items such as cameras that they had left by accident in their vehicles. That doesnt happen in most places!

----------


## Rob

Ted,

We have even seen many examples of taxi drivers tracking down tourists to return items such as cameras that they had left by accident in their vehicles. That doesnt happen in most places!

----------


## Maryann

I accidentally left my camera behind at Cosmo's beach once.  An employee found it and came running after me, gave it back and refused to accept any money for its safe return.  Have also been ripped off in Negril a few times.  At a popular AI resort, some of my perfume and makeup was stolen through the unscreened bathroom window slats.  There are good people and bad people wherever you go.  Fortunately, where I live there isn't much crime, but I still diligently keep my doors locked and will never be without a dog.  It's just so disheartening to keep hearing/reading the stories, especially when they happen in the middle of the night while people are sleeping (or not) in their rooms.  If that ever happened to me, I'd be outa there and would have a hard time ever going back.  And I know this mostly happens to people who have had to much to drink, smoke, or just simply forgot to bolt the door, but...

----------


## Eco

> Ted,
> 
> We have even seen many examples of taxi drivers tracking down tourists to return items such as cameras that they had left by accident in their vehicles. That doesnt happen in most places!


Maybe only in JA!  I can't count the amount of times people have brought my camera gear back to me or had it waiting for my return.  So...3 Dives 3 years ago... I was asked if I lost a camera lens...nope was my answer and even after being shown the 70-200mm I said it was not mine.  The dude was determined to find the owner after finding it 5-10 years before.

----------


## JahLove

Sorry to hear about this most unpleasant incident. I can see why you would be turned off Negril. I hope in time that you will overcome this feeling and return to Negril to enjoy the "good" people there and all that they have to offer. We leave on Saturday for a 2 week stay and will be looking for long term accommodations for future trips. We were going to check out the property you stayed at but now have some concerns with safety. I am not familiar with the neighborhood but it didn't appear to be "out of the way" or isolated in any way. Could you provide your perspective on this. Any idea where Luna was during this home invasion? My understanding is that she is in charge of security.

----------


## juls

these are good to hear! Thanks for the stories!

----------


## Kahuna3

So . . . I've been back for a while now. Here's what's new at home:
- I got a good deal on a nice new computer  :Smile: 
- Bea got the job she was looking for - I'm happy for her, but I miss her around the house during the day
- all my buddies are rockin' it on the beach in Negril - I'm happy for them  :Smile: 
- I fixed a couple of things around the house and shoveled a pant-load of snow and chipped away at some ice, 
- it snowed today and it's going down to -22C
- I plowed my way thru a couple of thick books - can I say 'thick' when I read on a kindle?
- I'm getting bored.
- I'm over the robbery

I looked out the window and saw the snow and wished I was in Negril, on the beach, with my buddies.

Hmmmm . . .

----------


## KidRick

That " Hmmmm" makes me wonder if there isn't an about face to come and a latest chapter of reuniting and reconciliation to be written.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> So . . . I've been back for a while now. Here's what's new at home:
> - I got a good deal on a nice new computer 
> - Bea got the job she was looking for - I'm happy for her, but I miss her around the house during the day
> - all my buddies are rockin' it on the beach in Negril - I'm happy for them 
> - I fixed a couple of things around the house and shoveled a pant-load of snow and chipped away at some ice, 
> - it snowed today and it's going down to -22C
> - I plowed my way thru a couple of thick books - can I say 'thick' when I read on a kindle?
> - I'm getting bored.
> - I'm over the robbery
> ...


You bought a plane ticket and left Negril in a days notice....

----------


## Kimbobwee

Cya soon!

----------


## Turtle

I was fortunate enough to have a gizzada at your secret spot yesterday........delish! Thanks!

----------


## Maryann

New computer, bored, freezing, chipping ice, friends having fun without you...   I foresee you taking a trip back to Negril in the *very near* future.

----------


## walter

Seeing this "Hmmmm", Luna is as hopeful, as everybody else...

----------


## nutz4travel

You know you want to!  Time to get back on that horse  :Smile:

----------


## Bossman

Good to hear it Kahuna. We'll soon be envisioning you walking by on the beach............hope to see you again! 

*Soon come can't come soon enough!*

----------


## Vince

Ahh,the positive vibes are back!! :Wink:

----------


## JahLove

Luna will be busy making new friends until Feb 15.

----------


## yetta

> You know you want to!  Time to get back on that horse


Yep...saddle up and tighten the strap....and gallop back to Negril. She misses you!!!   True loves are hard to give up!  :Smile:

----------


## juls

Go, Kahuna, go!!!

----------


## KidRick

> So . . . I've been back for a while now. Here's what's new at home:
> - I got a good deal on a nice new computer 
> - Bea got the job she was looking for - I'm happy for her, but I miss her around the house during the day
> - all my buddies are rockin' it on the beach in Negril - I'm happy for them 
> - I fixed a couple of things around the house and shoveled a pant-load of snow and chipped away at some ice, 
> - it snowed today and it's going down to -22C
> - I plowed my way thru a couple of thick books - can I say 'thick' when I read on a kindle?
> - I'm getting bored.
> - I'm over the robbery
> ...


Gimmee a little latitude and rock to the Three Little Birds tune. I was dreaming when I wrote this, sue me if it goes astray:

"Rise up this morning, frowned with the mounting snow. 3 old time  buds reached out on cell phones . Singing  sweet songs of c'mon man come back on down... This is our pleading to you oooo oooo.... Don't worry, about a thing... Next leg of the trip, gonna be alright....singing don't worry...about a thing ... The call of the ocean's too big to fight....

And so on like that....
Not trying to Weird Al a Marley Classic, but the story of friends in wait, a relentless Ontario winter , and the love story between Roland and Negril is beautiful theatre playing out live in front of so many who love him , most of whom have never met him. 

Hope you go back if you are regrouped and ready. You have a whole lotta fans cheering you either way. 

Miles to go before you sleep.

Bob Marley, Roland Reimer, Prince and Robert Frost all rolled up in one silly board post. Bam!

----------


## Lady Jane

> You know you want to!  Time to get back on that horse


What Nutz said ^

----------


## Angel

Ok well book,pack and go have a good time. Hope that you continue writing a book.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Ok well book,pack and go have a good time. Hope that you continue writing a book.


Before my 'incident', my intentions were to continue my trip report and then work it into a more cohesive narration that would eventually become an eBook. I was looking forward to that as a fun writing project. I had done some organizing and re-writing of what I had, so the work had started.

I'd also written about five 'scenes' of things that I'd seen/experienced that I was looking forward to post. A couple that were good and funny. I also had quite a few photos that I had ready to post. All of that got thieved. Along with all of my photos that I'd taken on the trip.

But a few days ago I realized that I could get everything I'd already posted, including photos and recover it. So I could work on the eBook project, I'd only have to remember and rewrite the five 'scenes' that I'd lost. So I'm working on that now.


One thing I did save that I didn't post was a video of the pub crawl we went on. It was a really fun crawl, Lenbert outdid himself. One of the ladies was having a birthday, so she requested Madonna songs. That got everybody up dancing on the Love Bus.

Here it is:

----------


## T&A

Awesome video.. must of been toward the end of the crawl, everyone seemed pretty happy  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Jane

Wooohooooo, par-tay!

----------


## yetta

Love it!!!! You even had me snapping my fingers in the air while sitting in my recliner with my laptop...good vibes fi sure!!

----------


## Kahuna3

OK - I've had it with this cold/snow/wind. Slush/grey/darkness. Piles of dirty snow all over the place are giving me claustrophobia. 

I have a mental image of my crew cruisin' the beach. It just won't go away.

So . . . I'm goin' back to Negril.

I know, I'm compulsive about some things, you'all might be sayin', "That guy is a wingnut who doesn't know what he wants!"

That may be true, but right now I want to to see my friends on the beach, so I'm going before they have to leave. If they were in Cuba, I would go there too.

Anyhow, Negril soon come.

Extra things I'm packing for this trip:
- my super-bright Mini MagLite
- two rubber door stoppers
- my Gerber Gator 650 utility knife (very good for slicing open coconuts)

Not bringing this trip:
- Rose colored glasses (the lenses are cracked and they're in a trash heap out on the Sav Road)   :Smile:

----------


## juls

Yay!!!! I am so happy for you!!! Have a great time!!! :Cool:

----------


## Crusher

Glad to hear you are heading back. I figured it wouldn't take long before you got back in the saddle. Have a great time!  :Smile:

----------


## KidRick

Good on ya, Kahuna3!  Happy and safe travels. Congrats to Bea on landing her new job.

----------


## Lady Jane

Great news. Please report back with guy stories.  :-)

----------


## justchuck

Enjoy your trip, and be sure to try the gizzadas!

----------


## Bossman

Very cool.............we'll see you on the beach. Safe travels.

*Soon come can't come soon enough!*

----------


## Angel

Good for you. Hope that Bea has someone to shovel the snow. Enjoy this trip and be safe.

----------


## NRV

Good for you Kahuna3! :Wink:  Keep on writing!

----------


## iowagirl

So happy to hear that you are going back!  Can't wait to read the next chapter!

----------


## NatDaBrat

> OK - I've had it with this cold/snow/wind. Slush/grey/darkness. Piles of dirty snow all over the place are giving me claustrophobia. 
> 
> I have a mental image of my crew cruisin' the beach. It just won't go away.
> 
> So . . . I'm goin' back to Negril.
> 
> I know, I'm compulsive about some things, you'all might be sayin', "That guy is a wingnut who doesn't know what he wants!"
> 
> That may be true, but right now I want to to see my friends on the beach, so I'm going before they have to leave. If they were in Cuba, I would go there too.
> ...


Kahuna, we're from Ottawa too and we've pRtied with your crew...see you soon Mon!

----------


## Kahuna3

> Kahuna, we're from Ottawa too and we've pRtied with your crew...see you soon Mon!


Great!  Please don't tell them I'm coming . . . I just want to walk up on them and say HI!

If things go as planned, I'll be on da beach tonight at midnight - but I just plan to crash and get up with the sun tomorrow morning.

----------


## walter

Your Negril welcomes you with it's big smile!
Luna hopes you would say Hello.

----------


## NatDaBrat

> Great!  Please don't tell them I'm coming . . . I just want to walk up on them and say HI!
> 
> If things go as planned, I'll be on da beach tonight at midnight - but I just plan to crash and get up with the sun tomorrow morning.


Will not utter a word  :Smile:

----------


## JamaGinger

Yay! 

Negril. Gotta love it. 

Even with all of its contradictions.

There's always somebody that throws a curve ball and makes you question your attraction to the place. I've experienced some of those feelings myself along the way.  It hurts you and makes you angry for a time.

Then, you rise up and say..."I'll be damn. Somebody like you is not taking something I enjoy away from me. I'm not giving you that power."

Happy times await you once again.

----------


## Dana1

> OK - 
> Not bringing this trip:
> - Rose colored glasses (the lenses are cracked and they're in a trash heap out on the Sav Road)


LOL...careful using that phrase....it got me in trouble  :Smile: 
Glad to hear you are coming back to Negril...maybe our paths will cross.  Be there in 2 weeks!

----------


## captaind

Kahuna 3

Hope you read my PM.

Hang in there. It's worth the effort

Cap

----------


## Lola

:Cool:

----------


## Lady Jane

Are you there yet? :-)

----------


## Jenn

YEAH!!  :Smile:  I am so happy to hear you are returning! Looking forward to your observations and pictures! Keeps me warm until we arrive in a few weeks!

----------


## chris55

That's great!  Just told my girlfriend about your book and how jus hi enjoyed your writing.  Looking forward to reading more.  Who knows...maybe we will run into you somewhere along the way..

----------


## Kahuna3

Yeah, mon! Back on de beach. Now thats better, as the little redhead says - no, not Danika 

I arrived late last night on a direct flight; Frozen Bullocks direct MoBay. Four hours, ten minutes. Nice. Except the guy beside me had some kind of overactive bowel problem  I wont regale you with the details, suffice to say the overhead air vent was put to good use.

I went down to the beach this morning and I managed to sneak up on Shrek from behind and put him in a headlock. I pushed him towards the water and he started to fight me off. I can only imagine what was going on in his head. Anyhow, they were all happy to see me, but, except for Shrek and Doc, they all had a suspicion that I was coming back. 

On my ride in from MoBay last night (late - 11:00pm) the taxi dude started in on the whole Bob Marley celebration and Attractions spiel. But soon after we started talking, he got that I was an old timer. So naturally, conversation ended up on the subject of my recent unfortunate encounter with a tief. Naturally. Right?

I related to him what happened and he said, Yuh know. De next time you come to Jamaica, bring a spear gun wid you. The gas powered type, not the rubber band. Cause de gas powered is more powerful, yuh know. An yuh can bring one spear wid you. Dats legal. Den make some more once you are here. Presumably from wood, I expected.
Yah, mon, Me keep one wid me in the house all de time. He looked over at me and nodded. He tells me he lives in MoBay and says when he comes home from work late at night he calls a friend of his who is a cop to provide an escort for him to his house.

OK  not trying to bring anybody down or cast a dark shadow on things here. Im just callin them as I see them. Because thats how it has to be. If it flies, it flies. If it doesnt  au revoir.

Get me straight here  I love Negril. See  Im back. I had a wonderful afternoon on the beach today. But, reflecting, I feel like a good friend has a problem, and Im not in a position to help him, Im helpless. A wiser person than me put it this way; Its like having a oncewonderful boyfriend who has gradually turned to drugs and crime. And youre heartbroken and dont know what to do.

Thats pretty well captures how I feel. Except for the boyfriend part, not that theres anything wrong with that. I feel like a relationship that I cherish is in jeopardy.

However, it was a great day today; there was rain in the afternoon, but even that was good. Im happy to be with my friends. Really happy. 

I asked them what was up and this is the first thing I got: There was a tragedy on the beach yesterday afternoon. A man died while swimming into shore from a boat moored about 80 yards off shore. He was first observed bobbing near the buoy line just off the beach in front of White Sands. Hed been snorkelling with several of his friends when they noticed that he was in distress. They pulled him ashore and started CPR. Two of my crew, Cappy (a fireman) and Shrek, relieved them and performed chest compressions on the man for about forty minutes but their efforts were in vain, the man did not revive. He was believed to be in his mid-forties. Speculation was that he had a heart attack or a stroke or drowned. It was his second day. Very sad.  

The police showed up and an ambulance was summoned but never arrived. His friends were understandably distraught. Eventually efforts to resuscitate the man were stopped. They removed him from the beach on a chaise lounge. He was placed in the back of a pick-up and driven away to the north. As the truck pulled slowly away the mans friends were seen still performing chest compressions in a last attempt to bring him around.

Heres a weird thing that Cappys wife, (no-beach-name) related to me. I thought it was iconic on a subliminal-Negril level. She was watching Cappy and Shrek do their best to revive the man. The man was surrounded by people at the verge of the water. She heard the patty guy approaching from up the beach a short distance, Coo-Coa bread!  Coo-Coa bread! He called out as he drew closer and closer. Coo-Coa bread! 

They he came abreast of the crowd and realised what was happening. He continued calling out but in a subdued voice, Cocoa bread.  Cocoa bread. After he had passed a respectable distance he raised his voice and continued on as per normal, Coo-Coa bread!  Coo-Coa bread!

Do bad things really come in threes?


Im just call em as I see em.

Likkle more  maybe.

----------


## juls

Holy mackeral! that poor man..and his friends. I can't imagine what they must be going through.                                                                                                   I am so glad you are back there...I am glued to the screen again! Have a great time with your friends..will be waiting...patiently..for the next installment. :Cool:

----------


## chris55

For the record I am not telling my husband any of these stories..he was hesitant about traveling to Negril because of crime etc..  I keep telling him it will be fine..He is not a worry wart or anything but unfortunately Jamaica doesn't have the best rep...

----------


## Bluez

So happy you returned  :Wink:     It's like the downtrodden hero has returned to triumph over evil.  Congrats to Bea on her job and glad you are with your buddies on the beach.

----------


## ackee

jus use lots of common sense..and be vigilant, Chris55

----------


## ackee

leave your "rose colored glasses" at home..Chriss55

----------


## chris55

I wasn't planning on packing those  :Cool:

----------


## ackee

:Cool:   kewl!

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Yamon' Kahuna3, would like to meet you. I have "Walk Good" read it about 5 or 6 times. Now, digging into Sunset Negril.  We will be in Negril next week.  Respect . Rock'n'Roll Farmer + Wife

----------


## sandy-girl

> OK  not trying to bring anybody down or cast a dark shadow on things here. Im just callin them as I see them. Because thats how it has to be. If it flies, it flies. If it doesnt  au revoir.


Love you Kahuna!!! This is everything, and a bag of gizzada's!!




> I asked them what was up and this is the first thing I got: There was a tragedy on the beach yesterday afternoon. A man died while swimming into shore from a boat moored about 80 yards off shore. He was first observed bobbing near the buoy line just off the beach in front of White Sands. Hed been snorkelling with several of his friends when they noticed that he was in distress. They pulled him ashore and started CPR. Two of my crew, Cappy (a fireman) and Shrek, relieved them and performed chest compressions on the man for about forty minutes but their efforts were in vain, the man did not revive. He was believed to be in his mid-forties. Speculation was that he had a heart attack or a stroke or drowned. It was his second day. Very sad.  
> 
> The police showed up and an ambulance was summoned but never arrived. His friends were understandably distraught. Eventually efforts to resuscitate the man were stopped. They removed him from the beach on a chaise lounge. He was placed in the back of a pick-up and driven away to the north. As the truck pulled slowly away the mans friends were seen still performing chest compressions in a last attempt to bring him around.


Really!!!! No Ambulance, Again?? So sad.  :Frown:

----------


## Bluez

> I wasn't planning on packing those


Well played

----------


## Ratty2141

Are you still staying at the place that had the break in? Enjoy your stay but be careful :Cool:

----------


## groove16

I am in the middle of "Walk Good"...u guys just checked into Hedo, with some "bad naked" going on.....lol.....got both books for Christmas....Thanks for reporting the happenings....helps keep the rest of us "informed travelors"......love ur stories...April soon come for me.....

----------


## kaycee

Glad you are back!! I'm ready to hear more of your adventures.

----------


## Kahuna3

*Beach Day*

The weather today couldnt be any better. Its clear, calm, the sky is scattered with a few puffy white clouds. The sea is flat calm and a clear as a swimming pool. Awesome!

I went for a morning swim along the buoy line out in front of White Sands and down to Sandy Haven. I hugged the buoys and rope all the way out and back. Its been a while since I swam but after a few minutes the muscle memory kicked in and I was gliding through the water, flying over the sea bed. I saw a beautiful little black and white eel snaking along over the ripples in the sandy bottom.  

It is so nice not to have jet skis out on the bay. Prior to the ban, the jet skis would roar along just outside the buoy line, churning and polluting water. While swimming, I would hear their almost-constant buzz, even through the earplugs that I wear. Also, there seems to be markedly fewer guys on the beach hustling jet ski rides. I never realized how many of those guys there actually were. The beach seems much calmer now. However, I do feel for those who have lost their livelihood. I know they must really be hurting now.

Halfway through my swim it suddenly struck me that I was in the very waters where a man had died two day previous. It was a sobering thought and a stark reminder of just how tenuous our hold on this life is. This morning there was an arrangement of bougainvillea branches in the form of a cross in the sand at the location where the man was brought ashore.
Last night was the repeat-guest-buffet at White Sands. They cut up a couple of big sheet-cakes for desert. Last year after the buffet, my buddy Shrek devoured eight pieces of the cake. Understand that he was sub-powered at the time. So we were laying bets as to how many pieces he would pack away this year. Since he wasnt sub-powered last night, I figured he would only eat four pieces. He stated adamantly that he was only going to have one. We got Peaches, one of the White Sands chambermaids who was doing double duty serving at the buffet table, to keep bringing Shrek cake, As soon as he finished a piece, she would replace it. In the end Shrek ate six pieces.

Speaking of Shrek and beach names, we have settled on a name for our newbie. His real name is Bob. His new beach name, well earned, is Sideshow. And weve settled on a name for one of the girls in our crew. She didnt like the one wed given her, WeedEye, so we came up with another that she seems to be happy with, 21. In Cashpot the number 21 is associated with Bad Girl. So 21 it shall be. 

Last night we went to Bourbon Beach. There was a good crowd there. They had a bonfire going, the stars were out and the moon was backlighting a thin band of high cirrus clouds. The house band was pretty good too. All-in-all it was a nice vibe. I walked around to be back of the bar and was a little surprised to see boardie-PGW there. Just a little surprised, mind you. PGW is in town accompanying a buddy who is getting some dental work done.

We left after midnight. Walking by the Waves field we heard donkeys braying. The Negril Donkey Races are on today. It seems the donkeys were getting excited about the event.

I have sketchy Wi-Fi where Im staying. I have to leave my room and hunt the signal, so I only go on-line to post my blog and quickly read your comments. Its a pain and I dont have time to respond to all of your comments and question, but rest assured that I read them with interest and appreciate your feedback.

Likkle more . . . .

----------


## Lady Jane

I can pick up a decent White Sands wifi near the entrance,  beach side
I was wondering about the jet skiis. I bet the peacefulness is nice.

Looking forward to Donkey Race pics!

----------


## Mike_D

Good stuff! That's the Kahuna we know and love.

We just left Negril this past Thursday, and I thought I spotted PGW with Uncle Johnny by the roundabout on our taxi ride out of town. Hilarious! You never know when that guy is going to pop-up.

----------


## nutz4travel

K3 - it sounds like you're getting your groove back - nice to see  :Smile:

----------


## Kahuna3

*Dutty Wata*

Yesterday afternoon, just after posting how lovely the sea was, I walked down to the shore and stopped cold, right on the beach. I literally did a double take at the water. I took my sunglasses off and checked it again because I couldnt believe what I was seeing. The sea was the colour of dark tea. As far as the eye could see. 

I stood there stunned for a minute, trying to figure out what had happened. Instead of the clear emerald waters that are the norm here, the waves that were breaking on the sand were muddy brown.

I walked over to the nearest vendor and asked him what had happened. He said that it was water from the river. I was standing in front of the Donkey Races, which is a long, long way from the mouth of the river in town. 

I caught up to one of my crew and he said that it had happened about 30 minutes prior. A clear brown line in the water had crept down the shore at about walking speed. We talked it over and figured that the sand-berm at the mouth of the river, which had prevented boatmen from exiting the river, had been breached by the water in the river that had built up as a result of the torrential late afternoon rains that Negril had been experiencing over the last six days. When the berm washed away all the tannin-stained water pooled up in the river suddenly flooded out into Long Bay.

Very weird. It was a beautiful day but nobody was in the water.

Several hours later the water had already begun to clear up.

Last night we dined on pizza then cruised a few beach bars and ended up at Sun Beach. There was a group there that were staying at Rhodes Hall on a yoga retreat. To the delight of the boyz in the crew, the yoga group consisted primarily of physically fit and flexible young women. 

Here, from my parochial Canadian point of view, was the best line of the night. We were sitting in a beach restaurant, all thirteen of us, waiting for our pizzas to come out of the kitchen. It was around 9:00pm. Sideshow, our newbie, had been cautioned as to where and when he lit up; hed been advised to ask if he was unsure. The waitress was walking by and he asked her, Hey, is it okay if I smoke the ganj here?

The waitress, didnt break stride, she nodded and said, Yah, mon. Ill bring you an ashtray.

Think about it. In many ways Jamaica, as a developing country, has a long way to go to get to Canadian/American standards; infrastructure and government institutions, for example. But in terms of a rational attitude towards the consumption of a natural herb, they are a decade ahead.

----------


## heater

We were at Canoe a couple of years ago and my hub lit up a very large fatty.  All the the waitress did was drop an ash tray off at the table.  Funniest part of the night.  Glad that you made it back, love your writing and must get your books.

----------


## Lady Jane

WOW, it would have been very weird to see the ocean that colour. And that is quite far rom the mouth of the river to Wavz

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Happy to see your having fun Lady Jane, continue to enjoy.

----------


## nori

big hug and much respect to you!

----------


## Kahuna3

*The Time  Spliff Continuum*

Yesterday was one of those days that just unravelled into a strung-out series of beach walks, bars, taxi rides, swims and disjointed conversations. Youve probably experienced some of them yourself. 

Im sitting here in a shady gazebo, looking out over the emerald waters and listening to the waves shushing up on the sand. It is already hot, but a cooling breeze is wending its way through the tables, chairs and palm fronds. Im looking back on yesterday and trying to recall just what it was that I did. But all Im getting is a jumble of unassociated images. Understand  Im not a large consumer of alcohol or herb or anything that falls into that general category. Never was. So my inability to recall exactly what I did yesterday cannot be contributed to an excess of intoxicants. One of our crew attributed it to the time-spliff continuum which sounded pretty good, so lacking a better explanation Im going with that. 

Here are things that come to mind in no particular order;
- a glorious, Jet Ski free, swim in the sea
- a long, very hot pre-noon walk along the beach from White Sands into town.
- a cool down in the Burger King
- asking JT why he still uses travellers checks WTF? Do they still make travellers checks?
- Desperately seeking some shade.
- a late night party at the Sea Splash bar. A great group of people and a fun time.
- Watching the sunset at Sun Beach, seeing a green flash! Nice sunset, better green flash.
- walking home from Bourbon Beach at midnight and being accosted by three persistent hookers.
- an early morning walk up the beach to where the path in the trees starts, dodging horse poop in the sand on the way back.
- listening to WeedEye complain about her beach name.
- saying goodbye to three of da boyz
- eating sour sop on a beach lounge.
- realizing that I was being bitten by sand fleas and remembering that Id forgotten to apply Muskoil cream
- Drinking beer at Sunnyside  Robert was there! 
- waking up after a 40 minute nap in mid-afternoon.

It was a busy day, but I didnt do anything  :Smile: 

THis photo represents how organized my mind is today


EGGS!  EGGS!  the egg shortage appears to be over.

----------


## Rastaron

k3 you have to send me a PM and tell my wife that the green flash does exist, she is not a believer

----------


## Maryann

> - asking JT why he still uses traveller’s checks WTF? Do they still make traveller’s checks?


I still use traveler's checks!  Hate to pay a taxi to take me to a cash machine to stand in line.  Suppose if the places I stayed at didn't accept them, I wouldn't use them, but for me they're totally easy and obviously risk free.

----------


## Lady Jane

K3, you left your flip flop under the table.   :Stick Out Tongue:  I thought Weedeye was 21 now?

----------


## Jaherring

Why did the ambulance not show up to help the man who was dying on the beach?? hard to understand.

----------


## ackee

it is possible that there is only one or two ambulances available ...and they were probably elsewhere at the time

----------


## Jaherring

I guess so ackee....but when you hear this over and over....I mean ****....

----------


## Kahuna3

*Meringue Seeds and Vicks Vapour Rub*

I went for a swim this morning and got jellyfish stings on my shoulders and face. Huh. Never happened before. Somebody said that urine will relieve the sting, but at my age Im way beyond the golden shower thing.

And so it goes  Im experiencing a weird time-flow here the last few days. Maybe the polar vortex is causing perturbations in the time-spliff continuum. Maybe Im just settled into a deep Negril groove. Maybe this is all just a dream and Ill wake up in my big comfy bed with Bea lying beside me and find myself still up in Shrunken Bullocks.

Afternoons meld into sunsets which transition into evening, moon, stars, sand under my feet. A good group of friends, loosely made plans - sometimes partially executed. A constant ebb and flow  lots of laughs.

We were all sitting around and I stopped a beach vendor who was carrying a big hoop over his shoulder with a pharmacopoeia of herbs tied to it in little plastic bags. I purchased a small bag of meringue seeds and passed them around to the group. It was a taste experience and now everybody should be good to go for the rest of their time here because meringue seeds are supposed to be a cure for whatever ails you. No excuses from here on in. 

At one point a few of us ended up at Sunnyside. We reminisced with Maureen about the old times at For Real. The loss of the For Real bar is one of my lifes big heartbreaks. We talked Maureen into putting on Strength of a Woman, her favorite Shaggy tune. Maureen danced, we all sang and for a few moments we were sitting around the old For Real. It was sweet. 

There was a likkle rain shower in late afternoon. It produced two rainbows. We all stood out and watched the sunset which was glorious. Then the moon came out, directly above and almost full. It bathed the beach in a soft light that cast tight moon shadows around our feet. I had a couple of meringue seeds left so I asked Odeon, the bar man, if he wanted them. He accepted them immediately, saying he would take them later  just before he went to meet his girlfriend. Yes, meringue seeds are good for that too.

Speaking of which, Shrek talked with one of the beach rasta-tutes. Youve probably seen him cruising up and down the beach, very tall, slim, well-muscled, long dreads. And this guy is dark, dark, dark. Hes also kind of scary looking, piercing eyes. The girls in our crew call him the Stallion.

Shrek asked him how business was. The dude said business was really good. Shrek then pressed him, asking him how many tourist women he actually hooks up with. The dude figured hed had 1,500 in over the last two years, oftentimes three on one day. Even factoring in a large dollop of male bravado, thats pretty impressive. Its amazing what a handful of meringue seeds and a tub of Vicks Vapour Rub can do.

Later, we saw Michael Jackson at Bourbon Beach, he still has the moves, which is good considering hes been dead for quite a few years.

I dont have any specific plans for today, except to go into town and replenish the constantly dwindling money supply. Thing is, I dont recall spending the half of it. Maybe it got sucked up in the Polar Vortex.   

Likkle more . . . .

----------


## JamaGinger

"Except to go into town and replenish the constantly dwindling money supply. Thing is, I don’t recall spending the half of it. Maybe it got sucked up in the Polar Vortex."

Happens to me every time I go to Negril.

----------


## Bluez

The only thing I enjoy more than reading your posts is watching my ticker slowly go down  :Embarrassment:

----------


## juls

I am so enjoying this, Kahuna! In all my snorkeling..I have never had a jelly fish sting...Did you actually see it?...or just feel it! Keep on enjoying!

----------


## Biggs of the week

Ha I know the stallion you speak of always tell wifey he should hang a For Sale sigh around his neck.

----------


## sabu

Kahuna - Been enjoying all your good work. Thanks

Wow....Stallion is a brilliant name. Some of the locals like to joke about his business as he stud struts by. We saw him prowling the Boat Bar at the Friday afternoon music gathering. At one point, he was getting a picture taken between an attractive mother/daughter combo. What a business.  

I know how you feel about For Real. We stopped to watch the Olympics at Sandy Haven (they had a needed super max channel ) -- which "replaced" the For Real Bar. Hate to be critical, but it was an expensive and very poor cocktail and the place has no vibe. After we ordered the drinks, the programming switched to team figure skating to add to the pain. That was a short visit. But Sun Beach (and Sunnyside) are picking up the slack.

Just left yesterday. Spent some time this week on the White Sands lookout with my brother-in-law and some of his buds. What a great spot. No wonder they have such a loyal clientele.

----------


## Kimbobwee

Hey....didn't I see You on a porch, on a chair swing at The HummingBird.....looked just like You?

----------


## justchuck

I'm glad this trip is going much better.  Thanks for the updates!

----------


## Maryann

> [B]There was a likkle rain shower in late afternoon. It produced two rainbows. We all stood out and watched the sunset which was glorious. Then the moon came out, directly above and almost full. It bathed the beach in a soft light that cast tight moon shadows around our feet.


Sweet.

----------


## booger

> Kahuna - Been enjoying all your good work. Thanks
> 
> Wow....Stallion is a brilliant name. Some of the locals like to joke about his business as he stud struts by. We saw him prowling the Boat Bar at the Friday afternoon music gathering. At one point, he was getting a picture taken between an attractive mother/daughter combo. What a business.  
> 
> I know how you feel about For Real. We stopped to watch the Olympics at Sandy Haven (they had a needed super max channel ) -- which "replaced" the For Real Bar. Hate to be critical, but it was an expensive and very poor cocktail and the place has no vibe. After we ordered the drinks, the programming switched to team figure skating to add to the pain. That was a short visit. But Sun Beach (and Sunnyside) are picking up the slack.
> 
> Just left yesterday. Spent some time this week on the White Sands lookout with my brother-in-law and some of his buds. What a great spot. No wonder they have such a loyal clientele.


The wifey and I call him Zeus. His focus is unparalleled, his gate is deliberate, his action  is beyond what I had imagined. 

I am bringing Zeus a fresh container of Vicks Vapor rub..

----------


## Sam I Am

That dude is the only person I have ever seen who I felt like sexually assaulted me with his eyes. Creepy.

----------


## booger

> That dude is the only person I have ever seen who I felt like sexually assaulted me with his eyes. Creepy.



Hahhhaaaa

the wifey said the same thing. His sideways stare is deadly.....

----------


## nutz4travel

We always laugh when you don't see him for a few days, business must be good LOL  Funny how everyone has a name for him, we met someone in the fall that called him "Black Thunder"

----------


## Kahuna3

*Heres a Rumour!*

OK, Im not one to start them, but I may be starting one here. Heres a rumor  I dont know if Im the originator, but .. . .  Remember a couple of days ago I was lamenting the demise of For Real? And how For Real closing was a sad event for many people? 

I know, a lot of people think Sunnyside is just great and they are happy with it. Well, yeah, I like Sunnyside, but it has some logistical problems. What if Robert and Maureen had a mulligan on another bar  more like the old For Real? Bigger, better location, room for people to stand three deep? Better for them  better for us.

Wouldnt that be cool?

While at Sunnyside:
    *  drinking* rum (1)*

we met a tourist guy who sleeps on the beach. He was a regular Negril looking type fellow. Late forties, long beard, very casual beach clothes and a big blue towel draped over his shoulder. He never stays in a hotel, just sleeps on the beach. What about the bugs? No problem with the bugs, he says. He just lays down and covers himself with his big blue beach towel. Currently he has permission to sleep on the bench in a bar on the beach.

Shrek and I 
* stood around on the *sand (2)*

at the Boat Bar yesterday afternoon. There was a big crowd there, a live band was playing. Niah wandered into the place and spotted us hanging around near the front. He came over to say hi. When he got to me I put out my hand and automatically did the three part hand-shake greeting sequence that Ive been doing for two years now. The Negril handshake is a constantly evolving sequence. Currently it finishes with a little rub of the thumbs. When I did the thumb rub to Niah he jerked his hand back and scolded me. No, he said, shaking his head. Me doan do dat. Dats what de pants-down boys do, he explained. An me doan do dat.

You mean the guys who walk around with their asses hanging out the back of their pants? I asked.

Yes, Niah replied. He pantomimed pants down around his butt. Dem wear dem pants down, yuh know.

So no thumb at the end. I said.

Niah grabbed my hand and gripped hard, performing a traditional, firm handshake. Feel the palm? he asked. Feel the palm and feel the love.

Niah then went on to say that we should be careful of the pants-down boys. Dem de do-nothing boys, he explained. Dem do nothing but dem daon want to work for it. Negril has changed, it not like it was many years ago. He gestured around the beach. Doan forget me told you. I tell you now an you remember. Negril has changed. He nodded forcefully and said, Be very careful, ok?

A little later we 
*watched the *sunset (3)*

Tonight will be the full moon. It will probably whip the pants-down boyz into a frenzy. Watch out.
Im hoping for a clear night so I can admire the moon as it cruises across the night sky. It will be my last full moon on the beach this trip.

I was talking with a guy who just had some tourist dentistry done when a pretty young lady stepped up to us and 
*handed me a *gizzada (4)*. 

Right there at Sunnyside. Like manna from heaven.

So yesterday we did it all: sunset, rum, sand and gizzadas  :Smile: 

Likkle more . . .

----------


## Jamadian

Some guys have all the luck Kahuna... :Cool:

----------


## luvjabd

> Why did the ambulance not show up to help the man who was dying on the beach?? hard to understand.


There is an ambulance. I saw it last week flying down the beach road with sirens and flashing lights.

----------


## JitterBug

that guy with the weird eyes is scary looking . . . among my women friends we refer to him as "250" cause we heard that is what he charges for his services. . . . creepy . . . gross . . .

----------


## poolguywindsor

I guess "Uncle Johnny" was at the same place as you the dental work should be complete now!/

----------


## Lady Jane

Gotta love Niah. I had a hard time shaking him in Dec.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Kahuna3 - fantastic pictures , very entertaining and unfortunately, sadly eye opening read. I very much look forward to further revels and plan to search out your books before our trip.  If you happen to still be at White Sands when we arrive first week of March it would be my pleasure to buy you a Red Stripe.

I'm a newb to this board, one of those TA aholic's that stumbled onto this board in anticipation of our first visit to Negril.  We spent 7 days at the Holiday Inn MoBaj on our honeymoon in '92.  After a trip to Mexico, several to Barbados, Jamaica came back onto the radar when we could get a good deal from WJ on flights. To each their own, but we don't do all-inclusives.  We rent an apartment, a car and explore a bit.  We look for a great beach with no rocks in the water and decent snorkelling close by as home base and go from there.  7 Mile Beach and Negril's amazing sunsets became the destination.  Based on location, budget, TA reviews etc a 1BR @ White Sands checked all the boxes.  

Being somewhat more enlightened now, certainly gonna bring one of those portable alarms you affix to the door to alert us to it being opened in the night.  Sad... I honestly don't know what to think about having 2 teenagers (m16 and f14) in tow.  They aren't naive but certainly aren`t partiers -yet anyway  :Stick Out Tongue:   Yikes...  We do look forward to the beach, cliffs, sunsets, scenery, meeting locals and the glorious food. 16 sleeps. Negril here we come.  3/4 steam ahead  :Cool:

----------


## juls

I also bought portable alarms...I think the noise will suffice if the door is opened..its just going to give me some peace of mind..so I can thoroughly enjoy this  awesome Negril vacation!! I had bought one for my daughter once when she lived in a not so great part of town..so it occured to me why not the trip!!...Have a great trip!

----------


## goldilocks

Unfortunately the "pants down boys" are quite common in the US as well.  Some of them have the nerve to look at me as if I'm potential prey in my own hometown.  Uuumm, yeah, I look them right in the eye with a "bring it" attitude and they scurry off like the young pups they are.  LOL, I don't think any of them would ever get over the shame of being taken down by a woman in front of their little friends....

We can only try to set a positive example and hope they grow to be productive people.

----------


## Kahuna3

*A Taxi Ride from Town*

.. . . .. help .  . . helllp . . . .  Im stuck way down here in a deep groove.

This morning is cloudless and the sea is as flat as a pane of glass.

I didnt even turn on my computer yesterday. So little to do  so much to do.

Three more crew have shown up, but over the next two days three will leave.

Yesterday morning I walked into town along the road to Shamrock then the rest of the way along the sidewalk. I loaded up on produce and cash and got my phone issues sorted out at Digicell. I walked over to the Cambio parking lot and spotted a route taxi with a Negril-Lucea sign on the door. There was a woman sitting in the back. I got in the front. We took off. When we got to the roundabout instead of heading down the beach road, the guy went around it and exited on the Sav road. I said, I thought you were going out the beach road. 

Yah, mon, he replied, me jus ave to drop dis lady dere. He pointed vaguely ahead. 

He went up to Winners Plaza and turned in. The lady in the back got out, two more ladies got in. We headed back towards the circle. Approaching the circle the drivers cell, which was in the open ashtray, went off. He picked it up and started talking. We entered the traffic circle. Again, we passed the beach road, went around the circle and exited on the Sav road. The driver put his cell back in the ashtray. Me ave to pick up a lady, he announced. This time he pulled into White Swan plaza, not so far. He jockeyed the cab around the cars, people and bikes in the parking lot and got us parked facing back towards town. We waited for the lady.

I saw two pretty, young, tall, slim Jamaican women approaching the cab from ahead. They were wearing tight clothing with cleavage revealing tops. The girls were very slim, but there was a lot of jiggle and bounce going on. (They were coming straight into my field of view, so dont start snickering about dirty old man  I wasnt going to cover my eyes). The driver noticed them approaching, saw me watching them and made a comment something like, you like de young women? I shrugged. One of the women in the back laughed.

When the girls got to the front bumper I recognized one of them. It was Jody, the bar-girl at the Cozy Bar. Bea and I had spoken to her often when we visited the bar or passed by. She always sat out front when she didnt have customers. She recognized me at about the same moment. She smiled, stopped at the window and bent over. Hey, mon, she said. She put her hand in the window and I took it. Ill come up and see you, I said. Okay, she said, and walked on.

The two women in the back laughed and twittered. The driver laughed, put up his fist and said, Respect, mon! 
Shortly after, the woman wed been waiting for showed up and jumped in the back. We took off, went around the circle for the third time and headed out the beach road. The Jody encounter had given me cred with the taxi driver so hed started a conversation and was talking about dis-an-dat.

We were approaching the traffic-light crossing that was recently erected at the Grand Pineapple. I looked ahead and saw that the light was red. The crossing guard was there with his STOP sign in his hand, raised to the oncoming traffic. The driver never slowed down at all, he just blew right on through the red light.

Bounty Killer is coming to Negril Feb 19th. I am definitely going to that concert.

----------


## yetta

Ahhh, so nice to have you back in Negril!!  Looking forward to the next installment..... :Smile:

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Kahuna...Yamon'  Thanks for all the great reports. I've read "Walk Good" 5 or 6 times, now digging into "Sunset Negril" OMG! Just got thru the part where Randy freaked out at the Horny Goat!  Wife and I will be in Negril next week. Hopefully run into ya??   Respect, RnRFarmer

----------


## chris55

I saw that guy on the beach today...he was walking with a purpose and even though I was wearing sunglasses, was in my tent, and had my big hat on...I felt like he was staring right through me...I said to my girlfriend that I figure he was a "stud" for hire and I guess I was right..  Saw him jogging the other day too so maybe business is slow..I am quite surprised at all the older tourist women I see with going island men...when I'm in PV you see older men with younger Spanish men but here it seems business is good for those that like to lie down while they work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Not sure but I think I am missing Negril already, although I have been at work all day today and Friday!

----------


## Kahuna3

*POWER STRAP!*

I don’t usually talk about food, but here’s an exception. There’s a new hot dog stand on the beach in front of Sunquest Cottages. For 3 bucks you get a genuine foot-long dog in a semi-toasted bun with your choice of topping. I get mine with sauerkraut and French’s mustard. So good! I’ve had three in the last three days. They also have brats. Check em out.

Last night when we were hanging around Sunnyside we ran into a vendor who is new to the beach scene. He introduced himself as, “POWER STRAP!” He’s an older gentleman and not threatening at all. He gives off a friendly, no hassles vibe. He has a deep resonating voice which he uses to good affect when marketing his wares. He sells bracelets that he fashions out of brown coral. He claims that he offers a “Five year guarantee!” on all items.

POWER STRAP! was sipping soy milk from a bottle when he approached us. I suggested that a shot of rum would go well with the soy. I was only half joking. POWER STRAP! agreed with me and got Odeon to draw him a shot of JB which he carefully poured into the soy bottle.  

He put his bag down and settled into his sales pitch. He also immediately began hitting on the girls in our crew. He was especially attracted to one of them, and had his arms around her shoulders and was putting one bracelet after another on her wrist so he could be close to her and caress her forearms. I still had the feeling that he was totally harmless, but I could see that she was getting a little uncomfortable with all the attention that he was lathering on her so I leaned over and tapped him on the shoulder. “Hey, Power Strap, I just want to let you know that she’s my dawtah,” I said. Which would mean that I’d fathered her when I was in high school, so it was technically possible.

POWER STRAP! reacted by drawing away from her immediately. He looked at me, looked at her, nodded his head and said, “OK. But doan worry, me gonna look after her. Me a good-mon.” Then he pointed at JT, who was sitting at the other end of the bar. “Him a good-bad mon, me a bad-good mon.” Johnny looked over, nodded, smiled a wicked little smile and waved.

“Which is better?” I asked Power Strap, “a bad-good mon or a good-bad mon?” 

(Such are the conversations one has after sunset and several rums on the beach in Negril.)

POWER STRAP! looked at me. “A bad-good mon is bettah!” he announced in his deep resonating voice. (Now that I think of it, his voice sounds a lot like Shaggy’s singing voice) “Because, me stawt bad an’ me finish good!” He looked over at JT. “Him stawt good an’ him finish bad, so me bettah dan him, cau me finish good!” Again, JT looked over, nodded, and smiled.

“How many kids do you have, Power Strap?” one of the girls asked.

“Me ‘ave twenty-tree!” he proclaimed proudly.

Everybody gasped.

“Yah mon, all of dem girls!” POWER STRAP! added. (Think of how Shaggy would say this). “But me would like to ‘ave a likkle bwoy.”

 “What are their ages?” I asked. 

“De oldest is tirty-seven, de youngest tirty.”

Most of our crew, still rendered speechless, were looking at POWER STRAP! in awe. If his claim of twenty-three children was truthful, we were in the presence of a man with biblical procreative capabilities. Twenty-three kids in a seven year span. Wow! 

“How many baby-mommas?” I asked.

“Nineteen baby-momma.” It was abundantly evident that POWER STRAP! had been a busy young man, back in the day.

“Your children are very close in age,” one of the girls said.

“Yah mon. One week me ‘ave seven babies!”

With this statement I started to laugh so hard that I fell off the bar-bench.

I’ve mentioned this before, but I have a very strong suspicion that Negril is an elaborately staged street theater. Something like a modern-day ‘Truman Show’. How else can encounters like the one we had with POWER STRAP! be explained?

We left Sunnyside and walked along the beach under a glorious full moon. It was another perfect night in Negril, surrounded by really good friends.

I’m blessed.





POWER STRAP!

----------


## JitterBug

maybe that's why he got his name of "POWER STRAP"?????

----------


## Lady Jane

POWER STRAP, I am going to look for him.  ;-)

----------


## kaycee

I see how Power strap got his name. Lol!

----------


## Bluez

Wow, Power strap and The Stallion aka Black Thunder, Zeus....  magnum well at work

----------


## gerryg123

> magnum well at work


With 23 kids over seven years, I would say the magnum did NOT work, lol.

----------


## Face Down

It has taken me a few sittings over the weekend but I just finished reading all 29 pages of postings, and what a treat...so thank you!  Last year I read your similar report here and right after purchased "Walk Good" going into my annual March trip.   Heading over to Amazon now to pick up "Sunset Negril", one to entertain myself but also as a thank you for this.  I actually cheered when you posted that you had returned...I am glad that you did and it sounds like you are too.  I am one of those AI guys...but I know where the front gates are (and the back one too) and love to get out and explore Long Bay and the Cliffs.  Hopefully one day we will cross paths and and I can buy you a Red Stripe and a Gizzada and thank you personally!  Enjoy the rest of your trip, I will enjoy reading about it!  Cool Runnings!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Powerstrap is not new to me, I have had several run ins with him, he usually has at least one of his daughters with him. He can get pretty aggressive selling his black coral bracelets!

----------


## Bluez

> With 23 kids over seven years, I would say the magnum did NOT work, lol.


I'm referring to Magnum the drink, not the condoms.  Perhaps he should have gone for the ruff riders LOL

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Powerstrap is not new to me, I have had several run ins with him, he usually has at least one of his daughters with him. He can get pretty aggressive selling his black coral bracelets!


Yeah, I ran into him last Jan (2013). 

He insisted his coral ring with plastic diamond was worth 80 US.  LOL..

And yelled at me when I said 10.  Then he said 70.  I said 5. 

Got it for 10.

----------


## Kahuna3

*A Ras Fawty-Leg*

This morning two of our crew went back home. It was sad. Now its just me, Shrek, JT and the Minnesota Triplets. There will be no more replacements. 

Yesterday afternoon Shrek ordered two dozen *gizzadas* from the fruit lady at Chances.  He's gonna take them home. I bought four and ate them all at Sun Beach - washed them down with a Cran Wata.

Ive only got another twelve days and my 2013/2014 Negril adventure will be over. But a lot can happen in twelve days. Stay tuned.

Last night just after *sunset*, we were sitting at Sunnyside. I was sipping on a *rum*. I noticed a small group of Jamaicans gathered near the surf and looking at something in the *sand*. Its normal to see tourists huddled together and peering at something, but seeing Jamaicans do it is unusual, so I hopped down from the bar bench and strolled over to have a look. 

Somebody had chopped a fawty-leg (a big poisonous centipede) in two and the front and back pieces were still writhing around on the sand. I was surprised to see it on the sand, since these things normally live in the bush and dank places. I have no idea how it got there, but there it was; in two pieces, writhing and twisting and working its many legs. The Jamaicans were standing well back from it. They were making sounds like, Ewwww! Like they were really disgusted.

One of the beach boys got a stick and flicked a piece towards the water, except it didnt go where he wanted it to go. Instead it flipped through the air and landed near where another guy was standing. He jumped backwards like he was a jack-in-the-box and yelped. Then he let a couple of bumbas off at the flicker. I heard the word poison expressed emphatically. Then they both laughed and pushed the pieces into the sea. Which didnt seem like a good idea to me. 

Im swimming almost every morning. I love it. I get in early when the water is still flat and the beach is pretty well deserted. Its like escaping into another realm for a while. Once I hit my rhythm the swimming is automatic and my mind drifts aimlessly. Today I imagined that the ripples in the sandy bottom were sand dunes in a trackless desert and I was jetting above them at twenty thousand feet. My early morning swim is like a form of meditation for me, very calming; except this morning when I thought I saw a piece of the fawty-leg from last night floating in front of me.

----------


## Kahuna3

*Street Theater #1*

I couldnt get on the board yesterday  some kind of server problem  said I was FORBIDDEN  I thought maybe Rob had finally cut me off  :Frown: 

Question  if I was the last one to post here, and this is the next one  am I pimping my own thread?

Whatever.

So yesterday morning I saw Shrek off. Sad to see him go, he really wished he couldve stayed longer. His daily contributions to the local economy will be missed. If Shrek lived here full time Im sure the Jamaican GDP would tick up a notch.

So its just JT, me and the Minnesota Triplets. We went to the Country Western bar last night and had a blast. We drank, ate, sang along, drank, put on cowboy hats, danced, sang, drank, and laughed a lot. It was a really good party.

Tonite  The Warlord is at Root  BOUNTY KILLA!  I hope he actually shows up.

One of the things I enjoy most about Negril is the constant street theater that occurs here. And its entirely free, right out in the open and there for your enjoyment. The acts that make up Negril street theater are spontaneous. Scenes can break out on a street corner, in a store, on the beach or across the road. The actors are real people. You can walk into a scene or be presented by one at any time. One must always be prepared. 

Heres an example. Walking Hermitage Road up from Dead Mans Corner you will soon come across a small road-side stand. Bea and I walked the road frequently. The shop is constructed of clapboard, painted bright yellow and rests on concrete blocks. Theres a door up front and a large window on each side. The shop is run by one of the local neighborhood ladies. She sells beer, soft drinks and canned goods and assorted junk foods wrapped in plastic. Its a typical, albeit tiny, Jamaican road-side stand. 

Approaching the stand, we could hear womens voices raised over a base of loud dancehall music. It sounded like a serious argument with several involved participants was under way. Drawing nearer we saw that there were three women crammed into the small shop. They were engaged in a loud discussion, punctuated with sharp hand movements and peppered liberally with rass diss and bumba dats. Until this trip Id been under the impression that it was only Jamaican men who swore like troopers, but these women proved me wrong. In the cussing department, they were fluent and lacked nothing as far as vocabulary, diction and delivery were concerned. 

As we passed the front of the shop the women noticed us and paused in their conversation. One of them, the proprietor I assumed, smiled and waved and called out to us. Come into the shop, get a cold beer, she said, her voice barely audible over the dance hall music. We waved back, declined the solicitation and continued up the road. 

Behind us the argument started back up again. Slowly at first and not at the volume it was at prior to our passing by. But by the time wed walked another twenty paces the three of them were back up to full throat.

They werent arguing, they were just having a friendly conversation.

More street theater to come.

Likkle more  . . .

----------


## juls

I couldn't get on yesterday for a while as well....FORBIDDEN!....Not sure why....Thanks for the recent trip reports, Kahuna! You have a way with the english language! I am trying to stay away from my copy of 'Walk Good'..I  trying to save it for vacay but it beckons!

----------


## T&A

Board was down apparently as I was also "forbidden". 
My trip is close and we have 10 to 14 inches snow in the forcast here tomorrow. 
So, thanks for the report  :Smile:  It's been a nice one!

----------


## jimnkim

I was going to give you hell for not posting yesterday, but I figured you were having too much fun. I missed hearing from you Yesterday though. im sure many others did also. :Wink:

----------


## groove16

we coiuldnt get on the board either...405 forbidden.....

i did finish reading walk good last night....

----------


## deanna

Hi I just wanted to say it was nice meeting you- I forgot the name of the bar Lisa and I dropped in on for a nightcap on the 18th but it was a  beachbar with the very tall bartender with the huge muscles, we had a blast  :Smile:

----------


## deanna

> Hi I just wanted to say it was nice meeting you- I forgot the name of the bar Lisa and I dropped in on for a nightcap on the 18th but it was a  beachbar with the very tall bartender with the huge muscles, we had a blast


_Lisa is jamaicarobs  wife_

----------


## Lady Jane

Miss Roses gizzadas Must try. Not we were all off the board yesterday. Those Jamaican arguments remind me of Italina "discussions". Lots of noise and lots of hand action.

----------


## Kahuna3

*Bounty Killa!*

Last night was the Roots Bamboo Bounty Killa show.

It was a beautiful warm evening; the waning moon directly above in a starlit sky. A big bonfire on the beach just outside the gate. The surf washing the shore. Picture perfect and classic Negil.

Roots was cordoned off with a picket of bamboo poles planted in the sand then wrapped in blue tarpaulin. I entered the gate around 12:30am. Inside there was a large crowd, a lot of tourists but mostly Jamaicans. The air was filled with a haze of ganja smoke. The anticipation for Bountys arrival was palpable. The crowd was buzzing and rightly so; one of Jamaicas top dance hall artists was about to perform. A warm-up band was playing and there was a lot of drinking and dancing going on. Where do Jamaican women learn to move their hips like that? I mean, whuh!

A man dressed in hip suit with a fedora on his head got on stage and started to introduce Bounty Killa. It was a looonnng intro. He was joined by another guy and they continued, at length, to introduce Bounty. But it was OK because background music was playing and people just continued to dance and drink. It was a party.  

Finally, at 2:00am, The Warlord hit the stage. It was like an electric jolt ran through the crowd, they surged the stage, I was swept up and found myself one back from the stage and pressed into the middle of a tight knot of people who were shuckin and jivin and singing along with Bounty.

Bounty Killa, in his darkers, his black vest, his cornrows, his big bling necklace and sequined trainers is a striking, charismatic entertainer. He jumped and shouted and pointed and strutted, his deep, barking voice amplified by two huge banks of speakers. The crowd moved as if a tide and I was swept along with it. At one point I was pinioned between two Jamaican girls who were dancing and twirling and twerkin and bumping into me with their butts  intentionally. They thought it was funny to wine-up on the old white dude. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Bounty ruled the stage for an hour and fifteen minutes and then suddenly the concert was over. It went by all too quickly.  

I walked home along a deserted beach, the concert still ringing in my ears. I got to bed at 3:30am. It was a truly memorable concert and I had a blast.

Unfortunately my camera has gone on the fritz. I so wanted to post some stills and video of Bounty.

Heres something interesting, you know the saying that goes, When you have an itchy palm you are going to get some money. Well, last night I learned that when your knees itch, you are going to sleep in a new bed. I also learned that the night dew is bad for your skin and can make you sick.

I need to take a nap now.

Likkle more . . .

----------


## Kahuna3

*Poor People in Negril #1*

Only one more week left here??!!

Yikes, mon!

I had a quiet day yesterday because I was recovering from Bounty Killa.

There was a torrential downpour yesterday afternoon in Negril. Ive never seen so much lightning or heard so much thunder. It was awesome. It cleared up just around sunset and then the stars came out. Gotta love it.

We had a party last nite at Sunnyside. One of those impromptu things. Everybody came out after the rain looking for some fun. Robert was dancing behind the bar to Shaggy  Maureen is a better dancer and she sings too, but Robbie did a good job. Then some locals showed up to celebrate one guys bert-day. We all sang happy bert day and then they cut up a cake and passed it around. I passed on the cake because Id seen the cake lady earlier and had a big piece of choco-coconut. It was my dinner and it was fabulous.

Here are some observations on poor people in Negril.

Jamaica is a third world country and as such the social safety net, where it even exists, has gaping holes in it. The county simply does not have the resources to build and maintain a comprehensive set of social services. Not that services for the poor dont exist; in Negril there is St. Anthonys, the church run charity that runs several programs that help the needy and there is the Negril Health Center, which provides medical care to people from town. But the need here is much greater than what is available.

I am no expert on the subject, but I observe, and I see many needy, destitute people out and about, seemingly adrift in the community. Seemingly adrift, but not totally. 

Up in Redground there is an elderly gentleman who lives just to the side of the street in some low bushes. He sits, head hanging down between his knees, surrounded by a mound of discarded plastic bottles, Styrofoam food containers and other detritus. He too, looks like hes been cast aside; a heavy pall of desperation hangs about him. But he is part of the neighborhood. People know him. They see him every day and apparently keep watch over him, so he is not alone. Before Christmas his clothes were filthy and hanging off him in tatters. Hes barefoot. The last time I saw him he was wearing a new shirt and pants. New but already heavily soiled. One of the neighborhood folks told me he used to be a tradesman; a carpenter. He spends his whole day sitting on the trash mound, head hung low, baking in the hot sun. Not alone, not adrift, fed and clothed, watched over. Seemingly adrift, but not totally.

The bus park seems to attract the homeless and destitute, perhaps due to its proximity to St. Anthonys, where meals are served to the needy. Whatever the case, there are always a few apparently homeless people hanging around there. Notably, there is a young man who appears to be in good shape physically and his clothing is in good order, but he is obviously suffering from some kind of mental deficiency. He walks up and down the sidewalk stooped over with his mouth wide open as if he is gagging continuously. Nobody pays him any attention. I wonder if he has a home and is just out and about for the day. 

Likkle more . . . .

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Definitely not all Palm Trees and Sunshine...

----------


## JitterBug

i have a hard time with the homeless ppl . . . not much i can do but offer a box of food and drink . . . it lingers with me, i get a physiological reaction in the pit of my stomach and takes me time to lose the images . . .

----------


## deanna

> *Poor People in Negril #1*
> 
> Only one more week left here??!!
> 
> Yikes, mon!
> 
> I had a quiet day yesterday because I was recovering from Bounty Killa.
> 
> There was a torrential downpour yesterday afternoon in Negril. I’ve never seen so much lightning or heard so much thunder. It was awesome. It cleared up just around sunset and then the stars came out. Gotta love it.
> ...


@ Kahuna-So it was Sunnyside next to Rooms where my friends and I were a fews days ago and shaggy was blasting! I recall which must be the same  guy mentally unstable but screaming and yelling :Frown:

----------


## jan24

WOW   Kahuna..........What a paragraph!!!!!  We have seen this man......you have answered alot of our thoughts....Glad you went back and even enjoyed the concert.  Can't wait to hear your last weeks travels. 


Up in Redground there is an elderly gentleman who ‘lives’ just to the side of the street in some low bushes. He sits, head hanging down between his knees, surrounded by a mound of discarded plastic bottles, Styrofoam food containers and other detritus. He too, looks like he’s been cast aside; a heavy pall of desperation hangs about him. But he is part of the neighborhood. People know him. They see him every day and apparently keep watch over him, so he is not alone. Before Christmas his clothes were filthy and hanging off him in tatters. He’s barefoot. The last time I saw him he was wearing a new shirt and pants. New but already heavily soiled. One of the neighborhood folks told me he used to be a tradesman; a carpenter. He spends his whole day sitting on the trash mound, head hung low, baking in the hot sun. Not alone, not adrift, fed and clothed, watched over. Seemingly adrift, but not totally.

----------


## Kahuna3

*Hockey and Fights on the Beach*

JT and I went down to Margaritaville to watch the Canada  US hockey game the other day. It was the only option that we knew of. There was a big crowd there, mostly Canucks. We watched it at the Tiki bar on a big screen TV. The signal was bad and cut out entirely once, but it was fun. I almost fell off the bar stool when the bill of $1,100J arrived for our two Red Strpes.

But the scenery was great, the surf washing ashore, a big catamaran in the water and the regular scenery that gathers there every day. I went for a swim between periods, which Ive never done while watching hockey before. 

Of course, the Canadian team won the game.

That evening we went to Sunnyside for drinks. We noticed a commotion down the beach a little. A big crowd was gathered around a Jamaican dude who was having a conniption on the beach. There were four white helmets there. The guy was on his knees yelling and screaming and throwing sand at anyone who came close to him. Then he flipped onto his stomach and was pounding the sand with his fists. Then he flipped to his back and kicked his legs in the air. 

Generally, he was extremely distraught. This went on for about forty minutes. Eventually we got the story. Apparently one of the women who runs a craft stand at Roots had had her stand vandalized. She believed that it was this fellow who had done it. She put an Obeah spell on him and what we were seeing was the result of the hex. His friends were standing by but he was yelling at them to stay away because he was worried that the demons that possessed him would jump to them if they got too close to him. Hmmm, I dont know, Im just passing along what I saw and heard.

Yesterday afternoon there was a fight in front of Rooms, on the beach. One of the local guys that hangs out around Sunnyside/Myrnas begging beers from tourists was over in front of Rooms hassling a couple for something or other. He made a comment about the guys wife. I dont know what he said but it set the womans husband off, he popped the higgler with a roundhouse right and decked him. People started yelling, which got the attention of some of the other young Jamaican guys that hang around there. They ran over and grabbed the higgler, who was just getting up to engage the white guy. They dragged the higgler across the sand past Myrnas. The higgler was determined to get back into the fight, so the other Jamaicans subdued him with a few well-placed punches to his face, then they escorted him off the property out to the road.

I dont think well see him around there again.

More staged street theater? 

A couple of quick observations:
-	There are a lot of Russians in Negril. They fly a Boeing 777 once a week  350 people  Moscow direct MoBay
-	Ahhh Bees jerk burger is possibly the best burger on the planet. 

Likkle more . . . . .

----------


## juls

Dang that's an interesting post...Cannot stop reading those trip reports!

----------


## Lady Jane

WOW, you are great at reporting beach events. I can't believe you have less than a week left.  :Frown: 

Did you watch the Mens Hockey Gold today?

----------


## Lady Jane

Kahuna, this was the 401 this morning while hockey game was on

----------


## Kahuna3

> Kahuna, this was the 401 this morning while hockey game was on


Wow - that's crazy! 

I saw parts of the game - the game started at 7:00am but Margaritaville was packed with Canucks, a lot of them wearing red and white Canuck gear. Quite the scene!

I'll have more a little later.

----------


## Rasthai

Wish I would have kept up better reading the board while I was on the beach as never realized you returned and continued your report as your last couple weeks seem like a report of our trip but with better writing! We seem to have been everywhere you were including unfortunately where the guy drowned! Tough picture to get out of our heads. 
Also was at Sun Beach for the green flash, and also experienced the almost horror movie like devouring of the clear water by the sludge, was amazingly quick, people were trying to outrun it to get in a last swim. 
We also had the chat with the Stallion, he referred to himself as a Lone Wolf so that was our name for him, always wondered if that was his area of "expertise", guess we know know, impressive numbers. 
By the way, I think the hot dog stand is part of Patricks on the Beach, compare that dog to the one my friend foolishly ordered at Xtabi, like a dehydrated cocktail weenie floating on a sea of chewy dough. 
We met a reggae blog photographer outside Bounty Killla show who was doing pics for a Reggae site, not on his site yet but looking fwd to seeing what he has. Thoroughly enjoying your report!

----------


## Kahuna3

*Poor People in Negril #2*

And then there was one, jus me. I saw the last of my peeps off last night, JT and The Triplets. Eleven have come, eleven have gone. Im the last man standing. I miss them all. Many of them told me it was their best trip ever to Negril. Virtually all of them spoke of next year, and we made some plans already. Now that Im alone I can cut back on the rum and Red Stripes. Ill have time to do some writing and I can catch up on a novel that Im into. I may rent a scooter and go out into the country.

Now, instead of sliding along in a comfortable groove, I feel like Im riding my mountain bike along a really sweet section of alpine single-track, with steep rocky drop-offs on both sides. The ride is exhilarating, the scenery breathtaking, but one errant move and Ill be over the side, tumbling arse over tea-kettle, never to be seen or heard from again. But the trail ahead beckons, if Im careful I can stay on it and ride it forever. If I keep following it I could lose myself in Jamaica. 

Whatever happened to Kahuna? people might ask. He moved to Jamaica and went off-line. Someone thought they saw him last year, they say hes gone Jamaican. It could happen.

I think I now understand why some people come here to visit and eventually end up staying. But its like walking a tightrope, like riding a sweet section of high-alpine single-track. It takes skill, some luck and you gotta be careful.
Only four days left. I leave late Friday night. 

I talk to Bea at least once a day. She asked me, Do you feel like you're on Survivor? You have out played, been out bitten, out drunk, out swam, out walked, and now out stayed everyone.

Here are some more thoughts on poverty in Negril.

Like many repeat visitors to Negril, we pick people who we know (Jamaicans) to be the direct recipients of our charity. I use the term loosely, because I dont feel that its charity, more like direct-giving to a friend who really needs some help. Once you get to know someone here and realize the limited options they have and how little income they can earn, it just comes naturally to help them out.

The usual form of help is cash, in the form of a large tip or tips or an intentional overpayment for services or goods. Money is most appreciated, but sometimes, when its not appropriate to give money, food, drink or articles are gifted.
When Bea and I were staying in Redground, our walk down into town from our place took us by a run-down vacated block building behind a concrete wall that was occupied by a couple of guys who were living there in a form of urban camping. There was and older gentleman who had fallen on hard times and a younger guy who was lost to the world, the apparent victim of a serious drug addiction. Often when we passed, the younger guy, dressed in worn and dirty clothing, would be sitting motionless, staring, vacant eyed, off into his own personal reality.

The older man, clearly in a hard situation himself, looked after the younger guy as best he could; cooking for him over a campfire and arranging for shelter in the crumbling structure.

Bea and I regularly provided the guys with food. We brought them rice, beans, bulla bread, oranges, etc. For Christmas we added some sorrel and a few beers. The older gent, who was very articulate, was always profusely thankful. One day he held my hand a little longer and said, It is not my request, because you have been kind, but it would be my wish that one day you could bring me a little drink. You know, our life here is stressful and a man needs a drink from time to time.

JB? I asked.

He nodded and smiled.

----------


## kaycee

Very nice of you and Bea to help out the less fortunate.

----------


## justchuck

Nice report, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Hussyband

I cannot believe our time with this report is drawing to the end.  It will make me sad not to have this thread going...

----------


## juls

:Frown:

----------


## poolguywindsor

I was hoping to be able to run into you again, but I guess next time.

----------


## lathomas

Kauhuna:
Thank you for your travel adventures .  Safe Travels always.

----------


## chris55

Would have liked to have met you.  Sounds like you travel in fun circles.  :Smile:

----------


## Jenn

Thanks for your continued reporting...your style of writing is so vibrant and full of imagery, I feel like I'm right there. Continue to walk good.

----------


## Dana1

> *Hockey and Fights on the Beach*
> 
> JT and I went down to Margaritaville to watch the Canada  US hockey game the other day. It was the only option that we knew of. There was a big crowd there, mostly Canucks. We watched it at the Tiki bar on a big screen TV. The signal was bad and cut out entirely once, but it was fun. I almost fell off the bar stool when the bill of $1,100J arrived for our two Red Stripes


We taxied up to Seastar to watch the game...good crowd up there as well
and the beer was a helluva lot cheaper!

----------


## Dana1

> We taxied up to Seastar to watch the game...good crowd up there as well
> and the beer was a helluva lot cheaper!


Oops...wrong game...meant the gold medal game!  Nothing better than cheering on our country in sunny Negril  :Smile:

----------


## Kahuna3

> I was hoping to be able to run into you again, but I guess next time.


Yah mon, it would be nice to see you again and meet your family.  Next December, maybe?

----------


## Kahuna3

> Wish I would have kept up better reading the board while I was on the beach as never realized you returned and continued your report as your last couple weeks seem like a report of our trip but with better writing! We seem to have been everywhere you were including unfortunately where the guy drowned! Tough picture to get out of our heads.


We probably passed each other 50 times on the beach, by the sounds of it.

----------


## Kahuna3

*Street Theater #2 – Jango’s and Myrna’s Shop*

I love just walking around Negril and seeing what happens right in front of me. I’m never disappointed. Here are a couple of recent incidents of Negril Street Theater . . . . .

*Jango's . . . .*

Jango’s barber shop is located on the street just behind Scotia Bank. Walking by there one morning I heard a commotion coming from within. I peered into the darkened interior of the shop. A small Jamaican man with long dreads was shouting at one of the barbers. And this guy was really leaning into it; his dreads were whipping around as he waved his arms pointing this way and that. I couldn’t understand what he was saying, except, of course, for the obligatory ‘clatts’ that he liberally employed. Neither the man he was hollering at nor the other barber or any of the customers who were in the shop paid the guy the least bit of attention.

I paused on the road in a little piece of shade under a bush and unshouldered my backpack. Here was an opportunity to watch another act of spontaneous Negril street theater. There was a guy sitting on a scooter just outside the shop. He too was observing the confrontation within, laughing quietly to himself and slowly shaking his head. 

After about thirty seconds of non-stop, but totally ignored diatribe, the dread-headed dude gave up and exited the shop. Outside, he paused, looked around and then walked nonchalantly around to the side of the shop where he stopped and talked to a woman who was sitting there. He spoke in a completely normal voice and acted as if his recent rant had never occurred.

This act, a mere interlude, was over.

Even though it was a minor confrontation, if a scene like this had taken place in my home town, say in a barber shop in a small mall, it would have drawn a crowd of onlookers and the police would likely have been called.


*Myrna’s Shop . . . .* 

There is a classic scene in Western movies where a fellow gets tossed out of a saloon – A big guy throws someone out through the swinging doors and he lands on the dusty street. 

Much the same thing happened at Myrna’s Shop the other day. This event was observed from the bench at Sunnyside. A troublemaker was bodily ejected from the store. He skittered out over the concrete steps, slid across the wooded decking and tumbled out onto the sand. He stood up, brushed the sand from his clothes then turned to the doorway and let loose an emphatic stream of cussing. The guy that had thrown him out was inside the door and was thus out of sight.

Upon seeing this, one of the local girls sitting on the Sunnyside bench started to laugh so hard that she doubled over. She sat up straight to catch her breath, said, “Oh Lawd!” then laughed even louder and bent over again.

The man inside the shop must have made a threatening move toward the guy he’d thrown out because the guy suddenly stopped cussing and scrabbled his way out of there like a sand crab being chased by a beach dog.

This brought another outburst of laughing from the local girl at the bar. When she stopped laughing I asked her, “What’s so funny?”

“Oh my Lawd!” she said, “Him try to tief sumting an him get what him deserve.” She shook her head and chuckled as she wiped her eyes. “Dem tief in Jamaica so tick dem like sand on de beach.”

Sometimes Jamaica _is_ like the Wild West.

Likkle more . . . . .

----------


## Bluez

Street Theater... LOL  

Kahuna, you have such a way with words... and it's point on.  I'm really gonna miss reading your reports when you return to the cold.

----------


## Lady Jane

Bluez, I was just thinking  the same ting. I totally visualized that guy being thrown out of Myrnas. I was hoping it was Myrna herself, throwing him out. She may be small but I bet she is mighty.

----------


## Kimbobwee

I like to call it "Free Entertainment"!

----------


## Bluez

> Bluez, I was just thinking  the same ting. I totally visualized that guy being thrown out of Myrnas. I was hoping it was Myrna herself, throwing him out. She may be small but I bet she is mighty.


I love Myrna, she's awesome and support her a lot during my stay.  I see we will be in Negril at the same time would be nice to meet up  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Jane

Ha, our tickers are very close. Where will you be staying Bluez?

----------


## Kahuna3

*Portia vs Michelle*

I was considering renting a scooter but decided against it. In the last two weeks Ive seen four people (tourists) whove been mashed up while riding scooters. They all claim that they were riding safely and it was through no fault of their own. Three of them had bad cases of road-rash, while another had his arm in a sling with a cast up to and around his shoulder.

When I told a local guy that I was thinking of getting a scooter he grimaced and said, Very dangerous, mon, me ave lost so many friends who rode dem an many, many people get damaged. De car-men ave no respect for bikes. Dem is killing machines. Get a car, safer.

After having seen the injured people this came as no surprise to me, so no scooter for me this trip.

My time is short so early last night I decided to get back up that horse and venture into Redground. I took my mini MagLite with me and went up to Renkies Bar, which Ive also referred to as The Dominoes Bar. It was busy as usual. When I asked him when he closed Renkie told me he stays there until the last game is completed, whenever that may be. Often, he said, the games continue until dawn.

Its an hour after sunset. Im leaning on Renkies worn linoleum bar top studying the checkerboard pattern and sipping on a JB and pipe wata, A.K.A. buzzards ass; the Jamaican-style rum drink. Like they say, When in Rome . . .  Renkie is behind the bar rolling yet another cigarette in what seems to be a long, seemingly endless series. He rolls his cigarettes deftly, using extra-large papers and short strips of whole-leaf tobacco. 

Outside the bar, under the corrugated zinc stoop, several energetically executed games of dominoes are under way. At a longer table four players are engaged in a card game of undetermined nature. A small pile of rumpled bills occupies the center of the playing surface. 

The old-school TV that sits on the bar top is turned on. Its two feet away from my elbow. The picture is fuzzy, the sound is muted. I assume its tuned to an American channel because a long drawn-out puff-piece on the Obamas is being aired. On screen, Michelle is being featured. Its a close up head shot. Michelle smiles into the camera and says something; her lips are moving but there is no sound.

Im aware that Jamaicans, in general, dearly love the Obamas  and I totally understand why. (As a Canuck, Im agnostic on them.) Knowing how much the locals adore the 1st Family, I decide to have some fun.

Hey, Renkie, I say, who do you think is better looking, Michele Obama or Portia? The latter, of course, being the current and first female Prime Minister of Jamaica.

Renkie regards me as if Im several coconuts short of a cart load. Michelle or Portia? he asks, disbelievingly. Another guy at the bar and a petite, thin woman called Slim who is drinking JB and Redbull, turn to look at me. Are you serious, mon? Renkie says.

Yeah, I was just looking at Michelle, I nod at the TV, and I think Portia is much prettier.

No, mon! Michele is prettier, trust me! he retorts.

The other guy at the bar joins in. Yah, mon, Michelle is way nicer - an Portia, she mash up de economy, he adds forcefully. He glances over at Renkie who slowly nods his head in agreement. Fe true, he says, then gives his just-completed cigarette a thorough licking.

Slim pipes up, An look at Michelles hair. She raises a thin arm and points at the TV. It is always so nice an always in diffrent style. Portias hair, it always de same. She flicks her hands around her own head, miming Portias hair style  a page boyish look with mid-forehead bangs. Always de same, she says again, shaking her head sadly as if wearing ones hair in the same style from day to day was a major transgression. Although, given the amount of work that Jamaican women put into making their hair look good, I get her point.

I dont know, I said, that Portia is a fine lookin woman.

Mon, yuh wanta nuther drink? Renkie says, thereby officially ending the Michelle vs Portia conversation gambit.


POWER STRAP! and two of the Minnesota Triplets

----------


## poolguywindsor

That guy gives me the creeps even in a picture!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> s
> Attachment 34280


Power Strap sorta looks like Ray Ray

----------


## Biggs of the week

Really enjoyed your reporting.Thanks for sharing the good,the bad,and the ugly !

----------


## Hussyband

I do not believe I have ever seen a single trip report on this board with so many views.  Maybe you have the workings of another book here.

----------


## NRV

Kahuna3 - I have thoroughly enjoyed your reports! Love your style. I think you should stay a few more weeks until the Spring thaw!  :Smile:

----------


## murph

Renkie... is that the guy that always used to piss his pants?... hahaha 

love the report and love how you keep it real!

----------


## nutz4travel

I truly love the way you can't paint a picture with a few words - I agree with the others - you should stay longer, you don't want to come back here yet!

----------


## Face Down

I will buy the book!  :Cool:

----------


## Big_frank

It is so so cold here. Niagara will have it's coldest day in months tomorrow. Stay where you are and tell us more stories.
Extend!

----------


## Kahuna3

Thank you all for the positive comments. Much appreciated. 

Tomorrow is my last day  and Im ready to go back home. The main reason being that I miss Bea. If she was here and we had comfortable accommodations, we would stay until Spring Thaw up north.

*More POWER STRAP!*

I ran into POWER STRAP! walking the beach last night just after sunset. 

Where yuh dawtah? he asked me. Recall Id told him that one of the Triplets was my daughter.

She goa foreign, I replied. He seemed disappointed.

Since hed told us that hed fathered twenty-three daughters Id been sceptical, so I said, Power Strap, dont take this wrong, but I find it hard to believe that you have twenty-three kids.

Yah mon! he said. You doan believe me? I can prove it! He pulled out his phone and dialed a number. When the person answered he said, Yasheen! Dis white man want to aks you a question! He then thrust the phone into my hand. Aks her how many pickney me ave! 

POWER STRAP! always speaks in a deep bellow, thats why Im using exclamation marks.

So I took the phone and said, Hello? How many kids does Power Strap! have?

There was a slight pause then a womans voice answered, Him ave twenty-tree dawtah.

She said twenty-three, I said to POWER STRAP!

He leaned into the phone and bellowed, An how many pickney-momma? Tell im!

Nineteen baby-momma, the womans voice said.

 She said nineteen baby-momma, I said to POWER STRAP!

He took the phone, bellowed something into it and put it back in his pocket.

Now listen! he said, Me actually ave tirty-two kid! But nine of dem was wid married omen, so de husband doan know bout dem! Yuh see?

*Negril Health Center*

The Negril Health center, located on the road to Savannah la Mar near the police station, is the primary health care facility in Negril. The charge is $50J per visit. A doctor is not always there but nurses are. They will fix you up, but you may have to bring the required medical supplies. I mentioned in an earlier post that Id seen a motorbike accident victim whose arm was encased in a cast. Hed had it done at the Health Center but hed had to provide the casting materials and the sling.

That different services are offered on different days is obvious by the types of persons gathered outside the gate awaiting its opening. Some mornings theres a gaggle of pregnant women standing about, massaging their lower backs as they wait. Other mornings there are women with babies.

One morning I passed the gate and saw a group of goats milling around, which made me think that maybe a veterinarian would be attending.

Likkle more . . . .

----------


## jimnkim

Going to miss your writing and tales of Negril

----------


## Face Down

Enjoy your last day and have a safe trip home!!  Thanks for the most awesome report!!!

----------


## Lady Jane

Thanks for the great trip report. Keep working on that book, I need a new read. Safe travels home

----------


## Bluez

Thanks for sharing your travels and making it seem that we're right along there with you.  So happy to have read about your return and continued adventures on the beach. Safe travels, bundle up extra warm,, say hi to Miss Bea  :Wink:

----------


## Kahuna3

My last day, my last post from the beach. I have a late flight, so Ill spend most of the day in Negril.

Wow! What a trip! Its been a long haul, thanks for hanging in there with me. Much thanks.

Ill post more and some final thoughts after I get home and settled. 

Last night I treated myself to my traditional going away dinner  jerk chicken at Best in the West. It lived up to all my expectations. Totally. 

Afterwards I walked the dark beach and gazed at the lights on the high ground above the town center. Yes, Im ready to go home. But Im going to miss this place. Ill miss the sand, the rum, the sunsets and the gizzadas. Ill miss morning swims in the glassy calm waters of Long Bay. Ill miss walking the beach until my feet are sore. Ill miss the sounds of the surf and the music and the smell of the sea and the night jasmine. And Ill miss the fun times I had with my peeps and Ill miss the Negril vibe. But its the people here that Ill miss most of all. 

Jamaica . . . Negril. Im going to miss you, but Ill be back.


Heres a last photo. JT and the cake lady at Sunnyside. Theres nothing particularly special about this, but its emblematic. Its a moment in time, one of so many experienced over the last months. I know that whenever I look at this shot, and others, Ill be transported right back to that moment and my eyes will glaze over and Ill replay the good times we all had together in Negril. 

In fact, looking at JT and the Cake Lady now I can hear Johnny talking about visiting Negril back in the early eighties; the good ole days. We were young and poor back then, we only had enough money for mushrooms and cake.





Ill leave you with this piece, another look at Negril Street Theater.

Likkle more  . . . 

*Street Theater #3  Off to Work*
One of the better pieces of street theater I observed played out one morning while I was walking from our residence in Redground headed down into town. I turned the corner from Hermitage onto Redground road. I saw a man walking in my direction on the other side of the street. It appeared to me that the man was headed off to work.

About twenty paces behind this man, a woman, in bare feet and wearing her pyjamas, emerged from a gateway and stood at the side of the road. She turned to the man and shouted something. I didnt understand what she said but it clearly wasnt in the tone of, Hey sweetie, you forgot your lunch. No. It was more like, Hey you S.O.B. well talk more when you get home!

Although the woman had delivered her invective at considerable volume, the man, apparently, hadnt heard her, because he didnt turn around nor did he break his stride. At that moment I got the impression that this was a domestic discussion; perhaps a wife seeing her hubby off to work.

I slowed my pace a little. I didnt want to walk off the set before the act concluded. 

The woman sent off another barrage. Longer, louder, considerably more acerbic and involving several broad sweeping arm gestures, as if she was wielding a machete and was hacking her way through thick foliage. To my ears, the words were still incomprehensible, but the message was becoming clearer.

The man, obviously hard of hearing, continued steadfastly along the road, the distance between him and his significant other steadily increasing. I noted that he was now safely out of rock throwing range.

The woman at the gate paused to catch her breath. Her posture was tense, her body language: extremely pissed off.
Another voice, higher pitched and not nearly as strong as the first, filled the verbal gap left by the other. I glanced over. It was an older woman. She too, was yelling at the steadily retreating back of the man. She was sitting on the curb atop a seat-pad fashioned from a folded piece of cardboard. She was sipping on a Red Stripe. It was 8:30 in the morning. Maybe this is the mother-in-law, I thought. Maybe the Red Stripe was her breakfast. Maybe the cardboard that she was sitting on was from a Red Stripe carton.

I recognized the older woman. Id seen her frequently on our morning walks down the road; always sitting on the curb, always sipping on a beer. She was the same elderly woman wed met at the Good Over Evil bar the night that Bea and I had JT over for dinner.
A young man pushing a large wooden hand truck loaded with bananas, oranges and tomatoes appeared on the scene. The cart had tiny, tortured, squeaking wheels. It was as if the fellow had a walk-on part in this act. He laboured by, calling out his trade. 

This incident played out largely unnoticed by others in the vicinity. A woman who was sweeping the roadside in front of her yard paused and looked over, but didnt appear overly concerned. It was as if it was normal behaviour. Children walking in their school uniforms did not seem interested in the mini-drama. 

The guy pushing the cart, having trucked no trade, trundled off center stage.

The man going to work progressed around a slight bend in the road. His antagonist (is that an acceptable synonym for wife?) went across the road to gain a better angle of attack on him. She stood directly beside the older, beer sipping woman. This seemed a better tactical arrangement and they renewed their assault on him. They unleashed a dual barrage; the pyjama-clad woman peppering him relentlessly while the elderly woman added higher notes. It was like the grand finale of a fireworks show.

Their denunciations appeared to propel the man down the road for he was soon too far away to be effectively yelled at. He never turned around or acknowledged the verbal attack on him in any way. Probably a wise decision.

The pyjama-clad woman, fuming, strode across the street and stormed back through the gateway. The elderly woman took a sip of her Red Stripe and smiled up at me as I passed. Most of her front teeth were missing.

A dog lying on the pavement lifted its head and yawned. A mother hen surrounded by a troop of chicks scratched at the turf in a small clearing and a couple of goats munched on the greenery next to a fence.

Thus the piece ended. It had been finely executed. Id enjoyed it. It had been well performed by all concerned.

I picked up my pace, already looking forward to the next act.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Clap Clap Clap.  Loved it and still looking forward to more stories when you have settled in back home.  Thank you so much for entertaining us through this long hard winter.

----------


## Maryann

Loved this!

----------


## Lola

OMG Kahuna have you ever attended one of the Jamaican comedy plays that tour the island?  if you haven't, I recommend.

----------


## papamark

And the show goes on...
Thanks for sharin' Kahuna!

----------


## walter

Hello Roland :
So sorry you are going away, fare well. Your incomparable reports, "Negril moments" and pictures have made Winter much shorter, for all of us. Yours and Bea's presence at our place and especially your friendship with Luna will not be forgotten.
Hoping to see you again, one day,

----------


## juls

Kahuna, with your descriptions..I felt like I was there! Thanks for all of it! When I get there I am sure I will be witnessing my own street theatre and will now totally appreciate the experience....PS..started a few pages of the book..dang..trying to hold off til vacay!! Thanks Again!!!!

----------


## justchuck

Safe travels going home!  I'm going to miss your reports.

----------


## Craig123

.

----------


## Jamadian

Kahuna go home and reacquaint yourself with Bea, take a few days then pick up keyboard and enlighten us with further musings from your trip  :Cool: 
Come join is back home in the polar vortex :-)

Current conditions in Ottawa
Condition:Mainly Sunny
Pressure:102.9 kPa 
Tendency:rising
Visibility:24 km Temperature:-14.3C 
Dewpoint:-24.9C 
Humidity:41%
Wind:WNW 4 km/h 
Wind Chill: -17

----------


## Angel

Kahuna thank you for your trip reports. Glad you went back.

----------


## mn negril fan

Thanks for the entertainment K3

----------


## nori

all the best to you and Bea!

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks so much for your stories, observations and pictures - they help to keep me warm on these cold winter days.

Have a safe trip home!

----------


## gerryg123

Excellent report Kahuna. Welcome to the 100k club.

----------


## Kimbobwee

Glad we got to share your last drink(?) on the beach today w/ you.  Thanx, bless-up until we meet again!......K&K

----------


## billndonna

Thanks for sharing this wonderful report!!

----------


## kaycee

I really enjoyed your report, thanks for sharing!

----------


## ackee

if yu leave some reports on long enuf, they will hit 100k too   hehehehehe
 mi always choose quality ova quantity ..anyday ..  this one fits the good quality group for me personally

----------


## rachel

Thoroughly enjoyed your writing and pictures!   Felt like I was walking down the road with you - really enjoyed your report!

----------


## Kahuna3

I'm back in Winter Hell - I should've stayed another month. I've already shoveled my driveway twice.

Okay here's a question - did some jokster pin a *'ROB ME!'* sign on my back when I left the beach on Friday. Kimbo? Was it you?
Because when I picked up my bag at the airport in Ottawa I noticed the lock was missing and the zipper tabs were not positioned at the top, where I always leave them. So I opened my bag and it had been tossed, it looked like a clothes salad in there.

I checked it over when I got home and saw that my sunglasses and my camera were missing. I filed a claim with Sunwing - they haven't called me yet.

Here's the irony, remember I said I couldn't post any photos of Bounty Killa because my camera was on the fritz? That's why I packed it in my checked bag. I was going to buy a new one, so no loss there. Also, my sunglasses were old, scratched and the temple pads were literally worn off from wearing them all day for three months; I was going to replace them - so no loss there either.

But nevertheless, my bag was opened and riffled thru at MoBay airport - I was robbed, again  :Frown: 
_("Dem tiefs so tick in Jamaica dey like sand on de beach!")_

I miss being on the island. It is so freakin cold here.

I plan work on my _'Sunsets, Rum, etc'_ trip report and turn it into into a developed, more complete, more comprehensive, unfettered, unfiltered and cohesive piece. I have other bits and pieces that will be added as well. I don't have a definite schedule for this, but I will get around to it, eventually. 

After it's done I will post on this thread how you can access it. It will be in eBook format, so you can download it - FREE!  For a limited time only - as a thanks to you all for your support and encouragement. 

I'm also putzing away on another eBook that is more of a guy-oriented short story - (no way I could post any of it here or Rob/Lisa would un-friend me).

I enjoyed reporting to y'all. It was fun, maybe do it again next year.  

(Gerryg123 - I think I'll just append next year's report to this one, pimp it every day and go for another 200K  :Smile:  )

Have a great summer.

Likkle more . . . 

Kahuna3

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thanks for bringing us along.  90 days went fast.

----------


## Lady Jane

Brrrrrrrr, its cold here as well but I am so happy you got to have lots of sun and fun in Negril. Tiefs! Everywhere.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the likkle more . . .

----------


## Angel

Glad to hear you made it home. Sorry that some thief took something from you again. Looking forward to your new book.

----------


## gerryg123

> But nevertheless, my bag was opened and riffled thru at MoBay airport - I was robbed, again 
> _("Dem tiefs so tick in Jamaica dey like sand on de beach!")_


This is what I mean about Jamaica always breaking my heart. The gift that keeps on giving. But, alas, it's worth it. Awesome report, Kahuna. Epic.

----------


## chris55

Looking forward to reading another book.  I like the way you write...  :Smile:

----------


## SexualChocolate

Just bought your two books on Amazon.  Can't wait to read them when I'm in Negril May 3-10. Love your writing style.

----------


## allibaba

I bought one of your books last week but haven't had a chance to read it. Stumbled upon this report and it was very entertaining, now I'm more excited to read the book!

----------


## Mandy

Wow! I have sat here reading this entire trip report. I have laughed out loud quite a few times, felt like I could "see" what you were describing in the scenes, felt fear over the home invasion, etc. You are a fabulous writer. For me, gauging a great writer is when they can make me FEEL things. Not just me reading a story, but me feeling as I read. Well done.

 I really need to head over to amazon to get your books. I just can't decide- do I get them now or wait till right before I leave for Negril and read them there? I KNOW if I get them now I'll devour them like chocolate truffles!

----------


## Lady Jane

Read them in Negril.

----------

